# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Έχει ξεπεράσει κανείς τις κρίσεις και τα ψυχοσωματικά χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή????

## Giorgos27

Έχει ξεπεράσει κανείς τις κρίσεις και τα ψυχοσωματικά χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή????
αν ναι ας μας πουν τα παιδια την δικη τους ιστορια!

και κατι ακομα αν εχεις σεροτονινη στο πατο μηπως ειναι ματαια η καθε προσπάθεια????

----------


## marsad

χαχαχααχ..... την ιδια απορια ειχα κ εγω! με τη σεροτονινη στον πατο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! το παλευα 1,5 μηνα δν αντεξα κ θα αρχισω αγωγη.... δε ξερω... ισως το αγχος κ η καταθλιψη να μην ειναι μονο θεμα του μυαλου η της ψυχης αλλα οντως να υπαρχει κ οργανικο προβλημα. οπως ελλειψη σεροτονινης που χρειαζεται εκει περα σιγουρα θεραπεια... αλλα τι να σου πω! αμα δεν ειναι τραγικη η κατασταση, δηλαδη δεν εχεις σοβαρη μορφη αγχους η καταθλιψης πιστευω μπορεις να το ξεπερασεις και με ψυχολογο μονο. αλλα αμα σε εχει παρει τρομερα απο κατω κ δε μπορεις να κουνηθεις κ τετοια... τι να πω... η σεροτονινη κανει ολη τη ζημια κ δε ξερω τι αλλοι τροποι υπαρχουν για να ανεβει εκει που πρεπει! στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα...

----------


## Diana1982

μερικές φορές η αγωγή είναι απαραίτητη-χωρις φάρμακα μπορεί και να το ξεπεράσεις αλλά με πολύ κόπο και χρόνο.
Καλό είναι να μην στρεσσάρουμε τον οργανισμό μας...όταν πρέπει να πάρουμε ένα φάρμακο-καλό είναι να το παίρνουμε και να το κόβουμε όταν έρθει η κατάλληλη στιγμή και αν έρθει.

Παίζει να είναι μάταια ναι....

----------


## Giorgos27

Δηλαδη εχετε κανει εξεταση σεροτονινης;;;

Κοιτα εγω βελτιωση παρα πολυ αλλα με ταλαιπωρουν ψυχοσωματικα κυριος....βγαινω περπαταω γυμναζομαι κοιμαμαι αλλα εχουν μεινει καποια ψυχοσωματικα που δν ειναι καθημερινα εχω τα πανω κ τα κατω μου υπαρχη ελπιδα ας πουμε ή ματαια;!;υπαρχη κανεις εδω που να το περασε χωρις φαρμακα;αλλα και να υπαρχη εδω θα ειναι καλοκαιριατικα;μαλλον οχι!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να ξεπερασεις το οπιοδηποτε προβλημα οπιαδηποτε φυσεως αυτο προυποθετει σχεδον δυο πραγματα

το πρωτο ειναι οτι θα πας κοντρα σε αυτο (100% σχεδον)
κ το δευτερο ειναι οτι θα πεισμωσεις για να το ξεπερασεις.

χωρις πεισμα κ επιμονη δε πετυχαινεις τιποτα.

----------


## Giorgos27

> για να ξεπερασεις το οπιοδηποτε προβλημα οπιαδηποτε φυσεως αυτο προυποθετει σχεδον δυο πραγματα
> 
> το πρωτο ειναι οτι θα πας κοντρα σε αυτο (100% σχεδον)
> κ το δευτερο ειναι οτι θα πεισμωσεις για να το ξεπερασεις.
> 
> χωρις πεισμα κ επιμονη δε πετυχαινεις τιποτα.


Αλεξ εχεις δικιο κ αυτο κανω το κοντραρω αν οχι 100% στο 85% αλλα πες οτι το κοντραρω και πεισμωνω αλλα η σεροτονινη μου ειναι στα πατωματα θα τα καταφερω ή ειναι ματαιες οι προσπάθειες;

----------


## Diana1982

> Δηλαδη εχετε κανει εξεταση σεροτονινης;;;
> 
> Κοιτα εγω βελτιωση παρα πολυ αλλα με ταλαιπωρουν ψυχοσωματικα κυριος....βγαινω περπαταω γυμναζομαι κοιμαμαι αλλα εχουν μεινει καποια ψυχοσωματικα που δν ειναι καθημερινα εχω τα πανω κ τα κατω μου υπαρχη ελπιδα ας πουμε ή ματαια;!;υπαρχη κανεις εδω που να το περασε χωρις φαρμακα;αλλα και να υπαρχη εδω θα ειναι καλοκαιριατικα;μαλλον οχι!


Υπάρχει εξέταση σεροτονίνης;;;;;;;  :Confused:

----------


## Giorgos27

> Υπάρχει εξέταση σεροτονίνης;;;;;;;


φυσικα ειναι εξεταση αιματος και για 3-4 μερες δεν πρεπει να τρως καποια πραγματα και μετα την κανεις.....αλλα ακομα δν εχει μιλισει κανεις που να τα εχει ξεπερασει χωρις φαρμακα!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι δε μιλαω επιδη ψιλοβαρεμαι το εχω ξεπερασει εγω επιδη απλα σκαω γαιδαρο με το πεισμα μου αν ψαξεις στα θεματα που εχω ξεκινησει θα βρεις σχετικα θεματα...

----------


## Αναζητηση

Καλό είναι μαζί με τα φάρμακα να εξετάζουμε η αναλύουμε και τα αίτια που μας ρίχνουν ψυχολογικά. Τα φάρμακα φέρνουν και παρενέργειες πολλές. Αν βρούμε μια ασχολία που την κάνουμε με κέφι και αγάπη, τότε το "κέντρο ανταμοιβών" του εγκεφάλου μας, μας.... ντοπάρει με άφθονες δόσεις σεροτονίνης, Δεν είναι εύκολο, κλάψε, ξέσπασε, η θλίψη είναι κομμάτι της ζωής μας κι ας μην το φοβόμαστε.... Στο τέλος τέλος, νιώθεις περήφανος και πιο κατασταλαγμένος άνθρωπος.
Καλή διατροφή, επικοινωνία με τους άλλους, καλή σχέση με τον εαυτό μας. Αυτή είναι η δική μου εμπειρία και θέση, αλλά ο καθένας μας είναι ξεχωριστός, μοναδικός και βρίακει τη λύση που ταιριάζει καλύτερα σ' αυτόν!

----------


## anxious4ever

το πρωτο μου επεισοδιο στα 17 ηταν πολυ βαρυ(7 - 8κρισεις πανικου τη μερα, καταθλιψη, αγοραφοβια).πηρα seroxat και ζαναξ για 3 μηνες, καμια αλλαγη, θα ελεγα με εκαναν χειροτερα..
νοσηλευθηκα κιολας για βαρυα κλινικη καταθλιψη.δεν κουνιομουν, δεν ετρωγα , εγινα σκελετος, ολα ηταν μαυρα κ ειχα χασει κ την ομιλια μου.δεν ειχα αντιδρασεις.
μολις βγηκα απο το ψυχιατρειο, γνωρισα εναν καταπληκτικο ανθρωπο ..τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου.
βγηκα κ ημουν στα ιδια χαλια, με πηγαν στον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου η αδερφη μου κ η μανα μου με συνοδεια..αμεσως μου εδωσε προγραμμα για κοψιμο σεροξατ κ ζαναξ διοτι ειχα παθει εξαρτηση..με πηγαιναν στον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου- ψυχιατρο, 2 φορες την εβδομαδα.σε 10 μερες ειχα αποτοξινωθει απο τα φαρμακα.ομως ημουν ακομα στην ιδια κατασταση..μου ειπε οτι θα γινω καλα χωρις φαρμακα κ ετσι εγινε! για 6 μηνες ατομικες 2 φορες την εβδομαδα, σιγα σιγα εγινα αστερι.
μετα με εβαλε σε ομαδα οπου εκατσα εκει 14 χρονια...απο τον πρωτο μηνα κιολας ειδα βελτιωση.ενιωθα ελπιδα, στηριχτηκα πανω του, μου ελεγε οτι δεν θα με αφησει να παθω τιποτα ποτε.κ οντως ετσι εγινε.το δουλεψαμε πολυ.οταν μπηκα στην ομαδα ημουν καλα πλεον.αρχισα να στηριζω κ αλλους ανθρωπους κ να βοηθαω κ τους αλλους.επιασα δουλεια, εφτιαξα τη ζωη μου κ ημουν παλι ενας κανονικος ανθρωπος.τον ευγνομονω ακομα για την καλη δουλεια που εκανε σε μενα κ θα τον αγαπω παντα..οχι μονο αυτον...αλλα κ τον εαυτο μου..
οποτε ναι.υπαρχει ελπιδα χωρις φαρμακα..εγω ημουν η πο βαρυα περιπτωση..εσκισα με τα δοντια μου τις φλεβες μου μπροστα στους γιατρους στο αιγινητειο οπου με ειχε παει η μανα μου γιατι ημουν σε αθλια κατασταση..κ κει με πηγαν με ασθενοφορο στο δρομοκαιτειο..ηταν ο.τι χειροτερο εχω ζησει στη ζωη μου.ζωντανη νεκρη κ αθαυτη.αυτο ενιωθα.παρτε δυναμη.οταν υπαρχει θεληση ολο γινονται.οταν ομως η κατασταση εχει φτασει στο απροχωρητο μην αφηνετε το τερας να σας φαει.παρτε φαρμακα..τοτε τα φαρμακα δεν ηταν καλα.ηταν τα παλια τρικυκλικα που προκαλουσαν εξαρτηση.τωρα πια υπαρχουν φαρμακα νεας γενιας που δεν προκαλουν εξαρτηση κ εχουν καλα αποτελεσματα.αυτα.απο τοτε ειχα κ αλλα επεισοδια..κ ξερω οτι παντα θα εχω, αλλα δεν εχουν την ιδια βαρυτητα με το πρωτο κ τα αντιμετωπιζω καλυτερα πια.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Καλό είναι μαζί με τα φάρμακα να εξετάζουμε η αναλύουμε και τα αίτια που μας ρίχνουν ψυχολογικά. Τα φάρμακα φέρνουν και παρενέργειες πολλές. Αν βρούμε μια ασχολία που την κάνουμε με κέφι και αγάπη, τότε το "κέντρο ανταμοιβών" του εγκεφάλου μας, μας.... ντοπάρει με άφθονες δόσεις σεροτονίνης, Δεν είναι εύκολο, κλάψε, ξέσπασε, η θλίψη είναι κομμάτι της ζωής μας κι ας μην το φοβόμαστε.... Στο τέλος τέλος, νιώθεις περήφανος και πιο κατασταλαγμένος άνθρωπος.
> Καλή διατροφή, επικοινωνία με τους άλλους, καλή σχέση με τον εαυτό μας. Αυτή είναι η δική μου εμπειρία και θέση, αλλά ο καθένας μας είναι ξεχωριστός, μοναδικός και βρίακει τη λύση που ταιριάζει καλύτερα σ' αυτόν!


ειχες και εσυ κρισεις κ μεσα απο πραγματα ας το πουμε που σε ευχαριστουν το ξεπερασες?????

----------


## Giorgos27

> το πρωτο μου επεισοδιο στα 17 ηταν πολυ βαρυ(7 - 8κρισεις πανικου τη μερα, καταθλιψη, αγοραφοβια).πηρα seroxat και ζαναξ για 3 μηνες, καμια αλλαγη, θα ελεγα με εκαναν χειροτερα..
> νοσηλευθηκα κιολας για βαρυα κλινικη καταθλιψη.δεν κουνιομουν, δεν ετρωγα , εγινα σκελετος, ολα ηταν μαυρα κ ειχα χασει κ την ομιλια μου.δεν ειχα αντιδρασεις.
> μολις βγηκα απο το ψυχιατρειο, γνωρισα εναν καταπληκτικο ανθρωπο ..τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου.
> βγηκα κ ημουν στα ιδια χαλια, με πηγαν στον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου η αδερφη μου κ η μανα μου με συνοδεια..αμεσως μου εδωσε προγραμμα για κοψιμο σεροξατ κ ζαναξ διοτι ειχα παθει εξαρτηση..με πηγαιναν στον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου- ψυχιατρο, 2 φορες την εβδομαδα.σε 10 μερες ειχα αποτοξινωθει απο τα φαρμακα.ομως ημουν ακομα στην ιδια κατασταση..μου ειπε οτι θα γινω καλα χωρις φαρμακα κ ετσι εγινε! για 6 μηνες ατομικες 2 φορες την εβδομαδα, σιγα σιγα εγινα αστερι.
> μετα με εβαλε σε ομαδα οπου εκατσα εκει 14 χρονια...απο τον πρωτο μηνα κιολας ειδα βελτιωση.ενιωθα ελπιδα, στηριχτηκα πανω του, μου ελεγε οτι δεν θα με αφησει να παθω τιποτα ποτε.κ οντως ετσι εγινε.το δουλεψαμε πολυ.οταν μπηκα στην ομαδα ημουν καλα πλεον.αρχισα να στηριζω κ αλλους ανθρωπους κ να βοηθαω κ τους αλλους.επιασα δουλεια, εφτιαξα τη ζωη μου κ ημουν παλι ενας κανονικος ανθρωπος.τον ευγνομονω ακομα για την καλη δουλεια που εκανε σε μενα κ θα τον αγαπω παντα..οχι μονο αυτον...αλλα κ τον εαυτο μου..
> οποτε ναι.υπαρχει ελπιδα χωρις φαρμακα..εγω ημουν η πο βαρυα περιπτωση..εσκισα με τα δοντια μου τις φλεβες μου μπροστα στους γιατρους στο αιγινητειο οπου με ειχε παει η μανα μου γιατι ημουν σε αθλια κατασταση..κ κει με πηγαν με ασθενοφορο στο δρομοκαιτειο..ηταν ο.τι χειροτερο εχω ζησει στη ζωη μου.ζωντανη νεκρη κ αθαυτη.αυτο ενιωθα.παρτε δυναμη.οταν υπαρχει θεληση ολο γινονται.οταν ομως η κατασταση εχει φτασει στο απροχωρητο μην αφηνετε το τερας να σας φαει.παρτε φαρμακα..τοτε τα φαρμακα δεν ηταν καλα.ηταν τα παλια τρικυκλικα που προκαλουσαν εξαρτηση.τωρα πια υπαρχουν φαρμακα νεας γενιας που δεν προκαλουν εξαρτηση κ εχουν καλα αποτελεσματα.αυτα.απο τοτε ειχα κ αλλα επεισοδια..κ ξερω οτι παντα θα εχω, αλλα δεν εχουν την ιδια βαρυτητα με το πρωτο κ τα αντιμετωπιζω καλυτερα πια.


καταρχιν να σε ευχαριστησω για ολο το ενδιαφερον σου να διαβασεις το προβληματισμο μου και ποσο μαλλον να καταθεσεις την δικια σου ιστορια πραγματικα ευχαριστω!
κατα δευτερον κανω ψυχοθεραπεια με εναν πολυ καλο γιατρο και καταφερα παρα πολλααααα παω γυμναστηριο κτλπ αλλα τωρα τελευταια δεν ξερω αν ειναι το τελευταιο hit αλλα πχ εχθες βγηκα πηγα σε ενα club χωρις να φοβαμαι τιποτα οπως θα πηγαινα παντα και μεσα μου ξεκινησε μια δυσπνοια και μια ζαλαδα 2-3 ωρες που ειμουν εκει και μου κρατησε και αφου εφυγα και περασε μονο οταν εφαγα.....παιχνιδια του μυαλου?το θεμα ειναι οτι πια ξερω τι εχω δν φοβαμαι και με πιανουν κατι δυσπνοιες τρελες που δν ειναι κριση πανικου γτ δν κραταει 2 ωρες κριση πανικου...αυτο ειναι που με προβληματιζει και μου χαλαει την ζωη!δεν ξερω αλλα η γνωμη σου θα με βοηθουσε ιδιαιτερα.

----------


## anxious4ever

αν εισαι χαλια απο τις κρισεις πανικου κ τρεμεις μολις βγεις εξω...κ εχεις κ αγοραφοβια μπορεις να κανεις πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν?ιδου η απορια...κ αραγε αφου εισαι τοσο χαλια υπαρχει κατι που σε ευχαριστει?γιατι εμενα με ειχαν κατακυριευσει..οποτε πως να εκανα κατι που με ευχαριστει?

----------


## Giorgos27

> αν εισαι χαλια απο τις κρισεις πανικου κ τρεμεις μολις βγεις εξω...κ εχεις κ αγοραφοβια μπορεις να κανεις πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν?ιδου η απορια...κ αραγε αφου εισαι τοσο χαλια υπαρχει κατι που σε ευχαριστει?γιατι εμενα με ειχαν κατακυριευσει..οποτε πως να εκανα κατι που με ευχαριστει?


το γυμναστηριο που παω με ευχαριστει σπανια με πιανει εκει δυσπνοια,βολτα το βραδυ με ευχαριστει και ακομα και που βγηκα εχθες αλλα με επιασε η δυσπνοια με ευχαριστουσε....δεν το λες και χαλια πλεον γτ ξερω τι εχω αλλα μια κατασταση που σ χαλαει την ζωη.....δεν νιωθω οτι εχω αγοραφοβια αυτη η δυσπνοια με σκιαζει ειτε ειμε μονος μου ειτε με αλλα 1.000 ατομα...εχω πραγματα αλλα μ την χαλαει που δν μπορω να εχω την ζωη που ειχα...ο γιατρος μου ειπε να εκτιθομαι και αυτο κανω....αλλα εχθες εκτεθεικα στο club οσο ειμουν εκει ειχα δυσπνοια..... πως μπορω να εχω δυσπνοια και ζαλαδα χωρις πανικο???χωρις να φοβαμαι?

----------


## στελιος66

Καλησπερα Γιωργο και απο'μενα. Πριν πολλα χρονια ειχα σοβαρη καταθλιψη και πολυ εντονη αποπροσωποποιηση. Δεν πηγα σε ψυχιατρο ουτε σε ψυχολολογο.Μετα απο ενα χρονο ισως και λιγο περισσοτερο το ξεπερασα 100%. Εκανα πολυ προσευχη και αρχισα να πηγαινω εκκλησια,βρηκα εναν πολυ καλο πνευματικο και εξομογηθηκα,οποτε αρχισα σιγα,σιγα να νιωθω καλυτερα ωσπου εγινα εντελως καλα.Επισης αρχισα και ενα χομπυ που μου αρεσε πολυ+γυμναστηριο,αυτα. Παντως χρειαζεται υπομονη και καποιο χρονικο διαστημα,να μην απελπιζεσαι ποτε,να εχεις πιστη οτι ειναι κατι παροδικο,που θα κανει τον κυκλο του και θα περασει. Να σου πω επισης οτι υπαρχουν και εναλλακτικοι τροποι θεραπειας,οπως βοτανα,συμπληρωματα διατροφης και ομοιπαθητικη.Εχεις σκεφθει κατι απο αυτα;

----------


## στελιος66

Μπουμ τι κανεις; Ελειπα εκτος. Εισαι καλα;

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα..εγω εμαθα οτι ο κρισεις πανικου οι δυσπνοιες κλπ πλεον ειναι ενα καμπανακι που με προειδοποιει οτι πιεζομαι εκει που βρισκομαι.
το λες κ μονος σου στην πρωτη γραμμη. οταν κανεις κατι που σε ευχαριστει δε σε πιανει κατι.
μαθε να ακους το μεσα σου.σου φωναζει..προφανως εχτες κατι σε πιεζε εκει που ησουν κ δεν το ακουσες.αποδεξου το.ισως ακομη δεν εισαι πληρως ετοιμος να πας σε πολυκσμια βαβουρα φωτα που αναβοσβηνουν(clubbing) χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν θα εισαι ετοιμος ποτε.οταν νιωσεις πιο δυνατος ακομα τοτε θα κανεις κ clubbing κ ολα.προς το παρον εγω στη θεση σου θα εκανα πραγματα σιγα σιγα που δεν με πιεζουν...κ οταν θα ενιωθα πληρως ετοιμη τοτε θα εκανα κ κατι παραπανω.
εγω παντως ετσι αναρρωσα τοτε..σιγα σιγα αργα βηματακια.ο ψυχοεραπευτης μου εμαθε να μην βιαζομαι,να κανω υπομονη, να σεβομαι τις κρισεις μου κ να τις ακουω.χαλαρωσε απλα κ δω χρονο.μη βιαζεσαι..αποδοχη ειναι το πρωτο βημα κ αργα βηματακια δηλαδη να εκθετεις τον εαυτο σου σιγα σιγα.παραδειγμα¨, αν δεν ηξερες κολυμπι τι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο?να πεσεις κατευθειαν στα βαθυα νερα χωρις μπρατσακια με κινδυνο να πνιγεις?ή να φορουσες μπατσακια μπαινοντας μεσα σιγα σιγα απο τα ρηχα?διαλεξε..

----------


## anxious4ever

στελιο μου! που εισαι συ βρε?χαθκαμε...καλα ειμαι μια χαρα, ηρεμη περιμενω να περασουν οι μερες να παω διακοπες!!! την παρασκευη επιτελους φευγωωω!
κατα τα αλλα δουλεια κ ηρεμια.θα σε παρω τηλ να μλησουμε .φιλια!!

----------


## Giorgos27

> Καλησπερα Γιωργο και απο'μενα. Πριν πολλα χρονια ειχα σοβαρη καταθλιψη και πολυ εντονη αποπροσωποποιηση. Δεν πηγα σε ψυχιατρο ουτε σε ψυχολολογο.Μετα απο ενα χρονο ισως και λιγο περισσοτερο το ξεπερασα 100%. Εκανα πολυ προσευχη και αρχισα να πηγαινω εκκλησια,βρηκα εναν πολυ καλο πνευματικο και εξομογηθηκα,οποτε αρχισα σιγα,σιγα να νιωθω καλυτερα ωσπου εγινα εντελως καλα.Επισης αρχισα και ενα χομπυ που μου αρεσε πολυ+γυμναστηριο,αυτα. Παντως χρειαζεται υπομονη και καποιο χρονικο διαστημα,να μην απελπιζεσαι ποτε,να εχεις πιστη οτι ειναι κατι παροδικο,που θα κανει τον κυκλο του και θα περασει. Να σου πω επισης οτι υπαρχουν και εναλλακτικοι τροποι θεραπειας,οπως βοτανα,συμπληρωματα διατροφης και ομοιπαθητικη.Εχεις σκεφθει κατι απο αυτα;



εχεις δικιο σε οσα ειπες ηρεμια και πραγματα που με ευχαριστουν....βασικα ειμουν παλια λιγο αγχωμενος χωρις ψυχοσωμαιτκα και εκει πηρα βαλασμοχορτο απο μονος μου κ οτν το σταματησα βρεθηκα σ αυτην την κατασταση κ ειμαι εδω κ 1 χρονο ακριβως....μακαρι να κανει τον κυκλο του στελαρα γτ αρχιζω και κουραζομαι παλια φοβομουν τωρα ψιλο εχω αρχησει και κουραζομαι αλλα δν τα παραταω γτ ειμαι εγωιστης και μαχητης στην ζωη οποτε ελπιζω να μην με κερδισει.....

----------


## Giorgos27

> κοιτα..εγω εμαθα οτι ο κρισεις πανικου οι δυσπνοιες κλπ πλεον ειναι ενα καμπανακι που με προειδοποιει οτι πιεζομαι εκει που βρισκομαι.
> το λες κ μονος σου στην πρωτη γραμμη. οταν κανεις κατι που σε ευχαριστει δε σε πιανει κατι.
> μαθε να ακους το μεσα σου.σου φωναζει..προφανως εχτες κατι σε πιεζε εκει που ησουν κ δεν το ακουσες.αποδεξου το.ισως ακομη δεν εισαι πληρως ετοιμος να πας σε πολυκσμια βαβουρα φωτα που αναβοσβηνουν(clubbing) χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν θα εισαι ετοιμος ποτε.οταν νιωσεις πιο δυνατος ακομα τοτε θα κανεις κ clubbing κ ολα.προς το παρον εγω στη θεση σου θα εκανα πραγματα σιγα σιγα που δεν με πιεζουν...κ οταν θα ενιωθα πληρως ετοιμη τοτε θα εκανα κ κατι παραπανω.
> εγω παντως ετσι αναρρωσα τοτε..σιγα σιγα αργα βηματακια.ο ψυχοεραπευτης μου εμαθε να μην βιαζομαι,να κανω υπομονη, να σεβομαι τις κρισεις μου κ να τις ακουω.χαλαρωσε απλα κ δω χρονο.μη βιαζεσαι..αποδοχη ειναι το πρωτο βημα κ αργα βηματακια δηλαδη να εκθετεις τον εαυτο σου σιγα σιγα.παραδειγμα¨, αν δεν ηξερες κολυμπι τι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο?να πεσεις κατευθειαν στα βαθυα νερα χωρις μπρατσακια με κινδυνο να πνιγεις?ή να φορουσες μπατσακια μπαινοντας μεσα σιγα σιγα απο τα ρηχα?διαλεξε..


η αληθεια ειναι οτι με ευχαριστουσε που βγηκα αλλα ισως να μην ειμουν ετοιμος για κατι τοσο εντονο μιλαμε ειχε 2 με 3 χιλιαδες ατομα μεσα!!!!θα το παω σιγα σιγα και βλεπω αλλα και σε ενα κινεζικο που ειχα παει παλι με επιασε η δυσπνοια τωρα ο χρονος θα το δειξει....το φαγητο λες δν εχει καμια σχεση που τρωω και ηρεμο ετσι?

----------


## στελιος66

Γιωργο το προβλημα σου ειναι οι πανικοι και τα ψυχοσωματικα,χωρις καταθλιψη αν δεν κανω λαθος,σωστα;

----------


## Giorgos27

> Γιωργο το προβλημα σου ειναι οι πανικοι και τα ψυχοσωματικα,χωρις καταθλιψη αν δεν κανω λαθος,σωστα;


ναι στελιο δεν νομιζω να εχω καταθληψη ουτε μου εχει αναφερει κατι τετοιο ο γιατρος....μου ειπε διαταραχη πανικου....αλλα εγω δν φοβαμαι πλεον δν εχω πανικο εχω εντονη δυσπνοια και ζαλαδα χωρις να φοβαμαι κατι ετσι ξαφνικα και μου κραταει οσο παει....εχω παρατηρησει ομως οταν φαω κατι του στυλ υδατανθρακα μου περναει....τωρα να ειναι παιχνιδια του μυαλου?δν το αποκλειω...

----------


## anxious4ever

εμεα με επιανε δυσπνοια οταν πηγαινα σε καφετεριες...μαζι μετον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου το αναλυσαμε κ καταλαβα οτι πολυ απλα δεν μου αρεσε να καθομαι σε τεραστιες καφετεριες με βαβουρα...τελικα μεγαλωνοντας καταλαβα οτι σιχαινομαι τον τροπο αυτο διασκεδασης κ προτιμω πιο εναλλακτικα ησυχα μερη ..μπορει να σου φαινεται βουνο..αλλα η κοσμοθεωρια σου αλλαζει μετα τις κρισεις,αργοτερα θα καταλαβαινεις απο πριν τι σου παει κ τι οχι.
ισως ηρθε ο καιρος να αλλαξεις καποια πραγματα.αστο κ θα σε παει μονο του.
εμενα οταν με επιανε η δυσπνοια ελεγα απλα "με συγχωρειτε αλλα μαλλον δεν μου αρεσει εδω...παμε καπου αλλου?"
τωρα πλειν ξερω τι μου αρεσει κ τι οχι.
παραδειγμα:αν με πας σε μια καφετερια κ μ βαλεις να καθισω κ μιλανε ολοι γυρω μου κ εχει τιγκα μουσικη ξενερωνω..δεν μου ταιριαζει πια.
πα σε ηρεμα γραφικα μερη για να μιλησω ..αν θελω να ακουσω δυνατα μουσικη θα παω σε ενα μπαρ.ο καθενας καταλαβαινει τι του ταιριαζει κ τι οχι.
ειναι νωρις ακομα.προς το παρον ακου τις κρισεις σου ...ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ηδυσπνοια ερχεται οταν πιεζεσαι κ δεν το καταλαβαινεις.

----------


## Αναζητηση

> ειχες και εσυ κρισεις κ μεσα απο πραγματα ας το πουμε που σε ευχαριστουν το ξεπερασες?????


Ναι, είχα κρίσεις πολύ έντονες, μακροχρόνονιες και τα φάρμακα μου φέρνουν παρενέργειες. Με βοήθησε ψυχολόγος, αλλά κυρίως τα όσα κάνω που μ' αρέσουν και με βοηθούν να συμφιλιωθώ με τον εαυτό μου... Είμαι χαρούμενη και περήφανη για μένα πια :-)

----------


## Giorgos27

> εμεα με επιανε δυσπνοια οταν πηγαινα σε καφετεριες...μαζι μετον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου το αναλυσαμε κ καταλαβα οτι πολυ απλα δεν μου αρεσε να καθομαι σε τεραστιες καφετεριες με βαβουρα...τελικα μεγαλωνοντας καταλαβα οτι σιχαινομαι τον τροπο αυτο διασκεδασης κ προτιμω πιο εναλλακτικα ησυχα μερη ..μπορει να σου φαινεται βουνο..αλλα η κοσμοθεωρια σου αλλαζει μετα τις κρισεις,αργοτερα θα καταλαβαινεις απο πριν τι σου παει κ τι οχι.
> ισως ηρθε ο καιρος να αλλαξεις καποια πραγματα.αστο κ θα σε παει μονο του.
> εμενα οταν με επιανε η δυσπνοια ελεγα απλα "με συγχωρειτε αλλα μαλλον δεν μου αρεσει εδω...παμε καπου αλλου?"
> τωρα πλειν ξερω τι μου αρεσει κ τι οχι.
> παραδειγμα:αν με πας σε μια καφετερια κ μ βαλεις να καθισω κ μιλανε ολοι γυρω μου κ εχει τιγκα μουσικη ξενερωνω..δεν μου ταιριαζει πια.
> πα σε ηρεμα γραφικα μερη για να μιλησω ..αν θελω να ακουσω δυνατα μουσικη θα παω σε ενα μπαρ.ο καθενας καταλαβαινει τι του ταιριαζει κ τι οχι.
> ειναι νωρις ακομα.προς το παρον ακου τις κρισεις σου ...ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ηδυσπνοια ερχεται οταν πιεζεσαι κ δεν το καταλαβαινεις.


χμμμ και κινεζικο που πηγα που μ αρεσει κ ειναι ηρεμα παλι το ιδιο με πιανει.....βασικα αυτα εκανα τοσα χρονια μπαρ κλαμπακια μην φανταστεις παρεκτροπες κτλπ νορμαλ πραγματα...δηλαδη δν μου ταιριαζει και να παω σε ενα εστιατοριο για φαγητο?ξερεις τι σκευτομαι μηπως πριν παω καπου σκευτομαι ασυνηδητα θα με πιασει???πως ειμαι κτλπ κτλπ και μηπως ανθυποβαλομαι?ξερεις το εχω ενα χρονο ειμουν πολυ χαλια παλιοτερα ειχα περιοδους καλα μετα χαλια....τωρα μεσα στον 1 χρονο ειμαι στην καλυτερη φαση ας πουμε...θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα μια μερα ειμουν καμια βδομαδα τζαμι οταν λεμε τζαμι πολυ καλα και παω στο πατρικο μου να ταισω τα ψαρια και εκει σκευτομαι δν με εχει πιασει ποπο το νικησα και φευγω να παω αεροδρομιο να παρω τον αδερφο μου στο δρομο δυνατη μουσικη ενθουσιασμος ενιωθα μια ικανοποιηση οτι το νικησα και μετα απο 10 λεπτα σε πληροφορο κρισαρααα!!!!!ειχε κ καθυστερηση ετοιμος να τον αφησω ημουν!γι αυτο μηπως ανθυποβαλω τον εαυτο μου?ξερω γω μεσα σ αυτα τα δυο εχω καταληψη ή ανθυποβαλομαι ή λογο του στρες πρεπει να τρωω συχνα γτ μετα με πιανει ολο αυτο...και το δευτερο το λεω γτ οσες φορες τρωω καλμαρω....τι γνωμη εχεις εσυ?α και παλι ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου πραγματικα

----------


## Giorgos27

> Ναι, είχα κρίσεις πολύ έντονες, μακροχρόνονιες και τα φάρμακα μου φέρνουν παρενέργειες. Με βοήθησε ψυχολόγος, αλλά κυρίως τα όσα κάνω που μ' αρέσουν και με βοηθούν να συμφιλιωθώ με τον εαυτό μου... Είμαι χαρούμενη και περήφανη για μένα πια :-)


περνεις ακομα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη?και αν ναι ειδες διαφορα?μονη σου δεν καταφερες?ειχες μονο κρισεις?

----------


## keep_walking

Πιστευω οτι μια ψυχικη ασθενεια ειναι εξατομικευμενη εντελως και σημασια εχει ποσο προβληματικη ειναι για το ατομο και το περιγυρο του , δηλαδη ποσα "κιλα" ειναι αν μπορουσα να χρησιμοποιησω ενα τετοιο ορισμο. Οταν μιλαμε για αγοραφοβια για παραδειγμα , λιγο πολυ ολοι καταλαβαινουμε περι τινος προκειται.

Αλλα αλλος το εχει βιωσει επειδη ειχε παει σε ενα χωριο ή ειχε περασει ενα μηνα στο σπιτι και ξαφνικα βρεθηκε σε ενα μπαρ με τιγκα στον κοσμο και αισθανθηκε αβολα. Αλλος μπορει να αισθανεται αβολα συνεχει με τον κοσμο γυρω του. Αλλος μπορει να φοβαται τοσο που εχει να βγει απο το σπιτι του και να μιλησει με ανθρωπο πεντε χρονια ... ξερω γω. Δεν ειναι το ιδιο .... μονο η λεξη ειναι ιδια.

Μπορει να χρειαζεσαι φαρμακα , μπορει οχι who knows... μαλλον οι ειδικοι σε συνεργασια με σενα. Καλο ειναι βεβαια που ρωτας τετοια θεματα :Smile:

----------


## Αναζητηση

> περνεις ακομα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη?και αν ναι ειδες διαφορα?μονη σου δεν καταφερες?ειχες μονο κρισεις?


Αναγκαστικά έκοβα γρήγορα τα φάρμακα, γιατί, όπως ήδη είπα, μου προκαλούσαν σπασμούς, ναυτία, ιδρώτα κλπ. Ιδίως τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Τώρα είμαι μόνο με ένα ηρεμιστικό, που με βοηθάει όντως και δυο φορές το μήνα κάνω συμβουλευτική ψυχοθεραπεία με τον θεραπευτή που με βοηθούσε.

Δεν λέω ότι έλυσα όλα τα προβλήματά μου, όμως είχα βαριά κατάθλιψη, πανικό, καταναγκασμούς, κοιμόμουν τη μέρα και δεν έτρωγα σχεδόν καθολου για ενάμιαι χρόνο.

Εχω πια καταλάβει ότι η ζωή είναι σαν ένα καρδιογράφημα, που οι γραμμές πάνε πάνω κάτω, γιατί απλώς δεν υπάρχει ζωή διαφορετικά. Ηταν σημαντικές οι θεραπευτικές συζητήσεις με τον ψυχολόγο μου, αλλά δούλεψα σκληρά με τον εαυτό μου και έτσι τώρα νιώθω δυνατή και αντιμετωπίζω μόνη μου τις όποιες μικρής έντασης κρίσεις μου.

Θα έκοβα και τα ηρεμιστικά, αλλά μου φέρνουν πολύ έντονο στερητικό. Ισως δεν είμαι έτοιμη ακόμα. Επίσης, αποφεύγω ευγενικά κάποιους ανθρώπους, που έατω και άθελά τους, μου προκαλούν δυαφορία ΄ή αρνητική "αύρα".

----------


## Αναζητηση

> keep_walking;494781]Πιστευω οτι μια ψυχικη ασθενεια ειναι εξατομικευμενη εντελως και σημασια εχει ποσο προβληματικη ειναι για το ατομο και το περιγυρο του , δηλαδη ποσα "κιλα" ειναι αν μπορουσα να χρησιμοποιησω ενα τετοιο ορισμο. Οταν μιλαμε για αγοραφοβια για παραδειγμα , λιγο πολυ ολοι καταλαβαινουμε περι τινος προκειται.


Καλό θα ήταν νομίζω να διαχωρίζουμε τις ψυχικές ασθένειες, από τις ήπιες μορφές θλίψης, πανικών, μετατραυματικά στρες και άγχους, που λίγο πολύ περνάμε όλοι σε δύσκολες φάσεις της ζωής μας... τι λές keep_walking ??

----------


## keep_walking

> Καλό θα ήταν νομίζω να διαχωρίζουμε τις ψυχικές ασθένειες, από τις ήπιες μορφές θλίψης, πανικών, μετατραυματικά στρες και άγχους, που λίγο πολύ περνάμε όλοι σε δύσκολες φάσεις της ζωής μας... τι λές keep_walking ??



Εγω εδωσα ενα παραδειγμα. Σαφως το να πας σε μπαρ και να αισθανθεις αβολα δεν μπορεις να το θεωρησεις προβλημα αγοραφοβιας. Εδωσα ενα παραδειγμα και νομιζω ειναι κατανοητο. Αλλωστε ατομα με ψυχωση ειναι πληρως λειτουργικα και αλλα ειναι εγκλειστα.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Πιστευω οτι μια ψυχικη ασθενεια ειναι εξατομικευμενη εντελως και σημασια εχει ποσο προβληματικη ειναι για το ατομο και το περιγυρο του , δηλαδη ποσα "κιλα" ειναι αν μπορουσα να χρησιμοποιησω ενα τετοιο ορισμο. Οταν μιλαμε για αγοραφοβια για παραδειγμα , λιγο πολυ ολοι καταλαβαινουμε περι τινος προκειται.
> 
> Αλλα αλλος το εχει βιωσει επειδη ειχε παει σε ενα χωριο ή ειχε περασει ενα μηνα στο σπιτι και ξαφνικα βρεθηκε σε ενα μπαρ με τιγκα στον κοσμο και αισθανθηκε αβολα. Αλλος μπορει να αισθανεται αβολα συνεχει με τον κοσμο γυρω του. Αλλος μπορει να φοβαται τοσο που εχει να βγει απο το σπιτι του και να μιλησει με ανθρωπο πεντε χρονια ... ξερω γω. Δεν ειναι το ιδιο .... μονο η λεξη ειναι ιδια.
> 
> 
> Μπορει να χρειαζεσαι φαρμακα , μπορει οχι who knows... μαλλον οι ειδικοι σε συνεργασια με σενα. Καλο ειναι βεβαια που ρωτας τετοια θεματα


ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου...καλα ναι εχεις σιγουρα δικιο καθε περιπτωση διαφορετικη αλλα καλο ειναι να ακους καθε περιπτωση και να βλεπεις π.χ αν ακουσω ενα παραδειγμα που καποιος ξεπερασει μια δυσκολοτερη περιπτωση απο μενα σημαινει οτι υπαρχη ελπιδα,δεν ειναι ματαιο δηλαδη....βεβαια υπαρχουν και αλλοι παραγοντες το πεισμα του καθενα,το περιβαλον κ πολλα αλλα

----------


## Giorgos27

> Εγω εδωσα ενα παραδειγμα. Σαφως το να πας σε μπαρ και να αισθανθεις αβολα δεν μπορεις να το θεωρησεις προβλημα αγοραφοβιας. Εδωσα ενα παραδειγμα και νομιζω ειναι κατανοητο. Αλλωστε ατομα με ψυχωση ειναι πληρως λειτουργικα και αλλα ειναι εγκλειστα.


εσυ keep ειχες κρισης πως το διαχειριστικες?

----------


## Menia76

Τα ιδια εχω και εγω ακριβως ...παω παντου...δεν με φοβιζει η πολυκοσμια για καφε για ψωνια αλλα πολλες φορες με πιανει δυσπνοια και ζαλαδα χωρις τιποτα άλλο..και είναι βασανιστικο.Πριν λιγο καιρο και στη θαλασσα με επιασε...όμως δεν σταματω τιποτα από αυτά που με ευχαριστουν....για να δουμε που θα βγει

----------


## Giorgos27

> Τα ιδια εχω και εγω ακριβως ...παω παντου...δεν με φοβιζει η πολυκοσμια για καφε για ψωνια αλλα πολλες φορες με πιανει δυσπνοια και ζαλαδα χωρις τιποτα άλλο..και είναι βασανιστικο.Πριν λιγο καιρο και στη θαλασσα με επιασε...όμως δεν σταματω τιποτα από αυτά που με ευχαριστουν....για να δουμε που θα βγει


ναι ακριβως αυτο μονο που αν ειναι βραδυ ισως κολοσω να απομακρυνθω πολυ δηλαδη να παω καπου πολυ εκτος πολεως ισως και παλι....λες οταν μας πιανει αυτη η δυσπνοια κ η ζαλαδα να ειναι μικρο-ασχημες φευγαλεες σκεψεις?και μας ξεκιναει η δυσπνοια?

----------


## Menia76

Τι να σου πω εμενα το μυαλο μου είναι συνεχεια σε ασχημες σκεψεις....ποιος ξερει γιατι μας συμβαινει....το μυαλο παιζει περιεργα παιχνίδια...και στο σπιτι μου με πιανει δεν είναι μονο όταν παω καπου...αστα.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Τι να σου πω εμενα το μυαλο μου είναι συνεχεια σε ασχημες σκεψεις....ποιος ξερει γιατι μας συμβαινει....το μυαλο παιζει περιεργα παιχνίδια...και στο σπιτι μου με πιανει δεν είναι μονο όταν παω καπου...αστα.


ναι καλα σιγουρα δεν κανει διακρισεις....πιστευω μεγαλη ευθυνη για τις δυσπνοιες ειναι η κακες σκεψεις....μην σου πω αποκλειστικα οι κακες σκεψεις...

----------


## Menia76

Είναι παρολογο δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω....όταν όλα πανε καλα με την υγεια μου συνηθως εχω δυσπνοια και όταν με ποναει κατι και το μυαλο μου είναι εκει η δυσπνοια δεν με πιανει....τι φοβάμαι όμως γιατι δεν ξερω τι επιπτωσεις θα εχει στο τελος ολο αυτο

----------


## anxious4ever

ο ψυχολογος μου , μου ελεγε οτι ο.τι σκεφτομαστε..αυτο ερχεται...
τι να σου πω..
σιγουρα παιζει κ αυθυποβολη.σιγουρα.το μυαλο τα κανει αυτα.
μηπως απλα να μη σκεφτεσαι για το ΑΝ θα ερθει η κριση..αλλα να αντικαταστησεις αυτη την σκεψη με την εξης.."οκ....καλα ειμαι τωρα.αλλα ΑΝ ερθει κριση κ οταν θα ξερω τι ειναι κ θα καταφερω να την διαχειριστω..."
νομιζω οτι το κουμπι ειναι στην αποδοχη..για μενα τουλαχιστον ετσι ηταν.κ μολις τις αποδεχτηκα τοτε αρχισαν να εξασθενουν.
και κατι αλλο..επειδη ημουν 14 χρονια σε ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια..μετα απο καιρο οταν με επιανε κριση μεσα στην ομαδα..τα υπολοιπα μελη συνεχιζαν την κουβεντα τους.
σαν να μην ηθελαν να δωσουν αξια στις κρισεις μου. κ ετσι κ αυτες εχαναν οντως την αξια τους κ ηρεμουσα.
αυτο γινοταν με εντολη του ψυχοθεραπευτη. οταν λοιπον με επιανε κριση τους ελεγα "ωχ δεν ειμαι καλα..πεθαινω.." αυτοι λοιπον με κοιταζαν λιγο κ συνεχιζαν να μιλανε μεταξυ τους κ να μετα απο λιγο με εβαζαν στην κουβεντα τους..αυτο λεγεται αποσπαση προσοχης.βοηθαει να φυγει το μυαλο απο την "κριση" να μην κολλαει εκει κ να κολλαει αλλου.
οντως σε εμενα αυτο δουλεψε.

----------


## Giorgos27

> ο ψυχολογος μου , μου ελεγε οτι ο.τι σκεφτομαστε..αυτο ερχεται...
> τι να σου πω..
> σιγουρα παιζει κ αυθυποβολη.σιγουρα.το μυαλο τα κανει αυτα.
> μηπως απλα να μη σκεφτεσαι για το ΑΝ θα ερθει η κριση..αλλα να αντικαταστησεις αυτη την σκεψη με την εξης.."οκ....καλα ειμαι τωρα.αλλα ΑΝ ερθει κριση κ οταν θα ξερω τι ειναι κ θα καταφερω να την διαχειριστω..."
> νομιζω οτι το κουμπι ειναι στην αποδοχη..για μενα τουλαχιστον ετσι ηταν.κ μολις τις αποδεχτηκα τοτε αρχισαν να εξασθενουν.
> και κατι αλλο..επειδη ημουν 14 χρονια σε ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια..μετα απο καιρο οταν με επιανε κριση μεσα στην ομαδα..τα υπολοιπα μελη συνεχιζαν την κουβεντα τους.
> σαν να μην ηθελαν να δωσουν αξια στις κρισεις μου. κ ετσι κ αυτες εχαναν οντως την αξια τους κ ηρεμουσα.
> αυτο γινοταν με εντολη του ψυχοθεραπευτη. οταν λοιπον με επιανε κριση τους ελεγα "ωχ δεν ειμαι καλα..πεθαινω.." αυτοι λοιπον με κοιταζαν λιγο κ συνεχιζαν να μιλανε μεταξυ τους κ να μετα απο λιγο με εβαζαν στην κουβεντα τους..αυτο λεγεται αποσπαση προσοχης.βοηθαει να φυγει το μυαλο απο την "κριση" να μην κολλαει εκει κ να κολλαει αλλου.
> οντως σε εμενα αυτο δουλεψε.


πολυ βοηθητικο το αρθρο σου....ναι το μυαλο απο οσο εχω καταλαβει κ εγω μπορει να σ βγαλει οτι σκευτεσαι οτι θα παθεις ειναι απο τα απιστευτα δηλαδη αν το πεις σε καποιον απεξω απο αυτα που περναμε εμεις θα πει ο καλα αυτος ειναι θεοπαλαβος....αλλα οντως ετσι ειναι.....εμενα ειναι οτι δν γινονται κρισεις και μενουν στο προμονετικο αγχος αυτο που εχει δυσπνοια ζαλη κτλπ προφανος ειναι η αθυποβολη....

----------


## hapydays

> Έχει ξεπεράσει κανείς τις κρίσεις και τα ψυχοσωματικά χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή????


εχει ξεπερασει κανεις ΜΕ φαρμακευτικη αγωγη???? 
μονο κατα τη διαρκεια της θεραπειας! μετα τη διακοπη ομως??? 
Φτου κ απο την αρχη με παραλλαγες!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΝΑΙ το εχω ξεπερασει κ με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη κ χωρις.
κ μετα την διακοπη κ για πααααρα πολλα χρονια ειμαι κανονικη.

----------


## hapydays

> ΝΑΙ το εχω ξεπερασει κ με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη κ χωρις.
> κ μετα την διακοπη κ για πααααρα πολλα χρονια ειμαι κανονικη.


Ε...τοτε σου αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο!!!
τα ψυχοσωματικα πως τα καταφερες???
δν εχεις απολυτως τιποτα δλδ??? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ????

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι δεν εχω τιποτα.ειμαι κανονικη.μονο αν συμβει κατι πολυ κακο γυρω μου π.χ. θανατος, απωλεια.χωρισμος κατι πολυ κακο τελος παντων κανω επεισοδιο κ γυρναω παλι πισω κ χρειαζομαι αντικαταθλιπτικο.ο ψυχιατρος μου ειπε οτι βγαζω κακες αμυνες στα κακα γεγονοτα ..με λιγα λογια δεν εχω ψυχραιμια.κανω πανικο κ καταθλιψη με απειρα ψυχωσωματικα.μολις ξεκιναω λοιπον λαντοζ σε κανα μηνα ειμαι αστερι..
οταν ομως εχω επεισοδιο κανω κανονικη αποσυρση.ειμαι για κλινικη.δυστυχως.μου χει τυχει 5 φορες μεχρι τωρα κ παντα επειδη κατι συνεβη κακο.
ειχα να το παθω 5 χρονια τωρα κ ειχα προσφατο επεισοδιο τον απριλη παλι επειδη κατι συνεβη κ με φρικαρε.αυτα.
εχω κανει ομως κ παααρα πολλη ψυχοθεραπεια.(14 χρονια) κ ισως γι αυτο να το ξεπερανω κ πιο ευκολα.
αλλα πιστεψτε με αν με δειτε σε επεισοδιο θα πειτε "αυτη η κοπελα δεν θα γινει ποτε καλα"...
αυτα..

----------


## hapydays

ερχεσαι στα λογια μου λοιπον!!! υφεσεις κ εξαρσεις!!! αρα??? που ειναι η θεραπεια??? εκτος αν εχω λανθασμενη αντιληψη περι θεραπειας!
ας πουμε ,θα θεωρησω οτι θεραπευτηκα οταν αντιμετωπισω τα εκκλητικα αιτια μονη μου κ με 'υγιη' αντιδρασεις! οχι με φαρμακα η εξαρση καταθλιψης κ πανικων!!! 
ειμαι χωρις αγωγη γυρω στα 3 χρονια τωρα, ουτε ηρεμιστηκο δν παιρνω! παιδευομαι αλλα αντεχω! αυτο ομως για μενα δν ειναι θεραπεια.... μετα απο 10 χρονια αγωγης κ αλλα 12-13 ψυχοθεραπειας...(τα τελευταια 10 με την ιδια ψυχολογο που εχει καταφερει πολλα πραγματικα!) 
SO!!! υπαρχει επιστροφη στα κανονικα?????

----------


## thura7

υπαρχει σε συνδυασμο αγωγησ κ ψυχοθεραπειας.. οκ. αμα τυχει μια σημαντικη απωλεια η κατι τρανταχτο ο καθενασ θα παθαινε σοκ εκτοσ αν ηταν βοδι.. κ κρισεισ να μην εχει κατι θα εχει.. 
αλλα ετσι ξαφνικα μια μερα με λιγο ζορι να επιστρεψεισ στα κακα λιγο δυσκολο εωσ ακατορθωτο..
αρκει για ολα αυτα τα χαρτια που εχουμε στα χερια μασ (φαρμακα -ψυχοθεραπεια) να τα παιξουμε καλα.. ενα λαθοσ φτανει να χασουμε τη παρτιδα..

----------


## anxious4ever

εξαρταται τι απαιτησεις εχεις απο τον εαυτο σου.εμενα προσωπικα δεν με πειραζει που το παθαινω αυτο οταν εχει γινει κατι κακο.το θεωρω αναμενομενο εφοσον εχω την ευαισθησια..ομως αν το ειχα συνεχομενα κ χωρις καποια αφορμη εκει δνε θα αντεχα πραγματικα.
οταν συνερχομαι δεν εχω ουτε φοβιες ουτε τιποτα.απλα γενικα στη ζωη μου σαν ανθρωπος νιωθω ευαλωτη στις στενοχωριες.
δεν τις μπορω κ δεν τις αντεχω.οκ αντιδρω ετσι.το εχω αποδεχτει.
ο μηχανισμος αμυνας μου ετσι βγαινει.αλλαζει με συμπεριφοριστικη ψυχοθεραπεια.
αν θες ψαξε βρες εναν καλο συμπεριφοριστη.
για να σου δωσει τεχνικες ανιτμετωπισης.εγω ξεκινησα αλλα το σταματησα επειδη δεν τον εβρισκα ποτε στο τηλ.
οποτε θα ξαναξεκινησω με καποιον αλλον τον σεπτεμβρη..μαλλον..θα δω τι ορεξη θα μου σκασει να σου πω την αληθεια.
αν σκεφτεις οτι το 99% της ζωης μου ειναι μια χαρα κ νορμαλ..δεν με πειραζει αυτο το 1% που κλαταρω..οκ 
επισης εχω την αισθηση οτι ειναι κ θεμα χαρακτηρα...δεν νομιζω οτι εμεις που πασχουμε απο αγχωδεις διαταραχες οτι θα απαλλαχτουμε 100% απο αυτες.το πιστευω αυτο που σου λεω.
ναι θα εχουμε εξαρσεις κ υφεσεις..thats fuckin life...το εχω αποδεχτει.
γυρω μου θεωρω πως υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερα κ σοξαζω το θεο που σημερα ειμαι καλα κ αναπνεω απλα.

----------


## hapydays

> εξαρταται τι απαιτησεις εχεις απο τον εαυτο σου.εμενα προσωπικα δεν με πειραζει που το παθαινω αυτο οταν εχει γινει κατι κακο.το θεωρω αναμενομενο εφοσον εχω την ευαισθησια..ομως αν το ειχα συνεχομενα κ χωρις καποια αφορμη εκει δνε θα αντεχα πραγματικα.
> οταν συνερχομαι δεν εχω ουτε φοβιες ουτε τιποτα.απλα γενικα στη ζωη μου σαν ανθρωπος νιωθω ευαλωτη στις στενοχωριες.
> δεν τις μπορω κ δεν τις αντεχω.οκ αντιδρω ετσι.το εχω αποδεχτει.
> ο μηχανισμος αμυνας μου ετσι βγαινει.αλλαζει με συμπεριφοριστικη ψυχοθεραπεια.
> αν θες ψαξε βρες εναν καλο συμπεριφοριστη.
> για να σου δωσει τεχνικες ανιτμετωπισης.εγω ξεκινησα αλλα το σταματησα επειδη δεν τον εβρισκα ποτε στο τηλ.
> οποτε θα ξαναξεκινησω με καποιον αλλον τον σεπτεμβρη..μαλλον..θα δω τι ορεξη θα μου σκασει να σου πω την αληθεια.
> αν σκεφτεις οτι το 99% της ζωης μου ειναι μια χαρα κ νορμαλ..δεν με πειραζει αυτο το 1% που κλαταρω..οκ 
> επισης εχω την αισθηση οτι ειναι κ θεμα χαρακτηρα...δεν νομιζω οτι εμεις που πασχουμε απο αγχωδεις διαταραχες οτι θα απαλλαχτουμε 100% απο αυτες.το πιστευω αυτο που σου λεω.
> ...


!!!! 
ποσο δικιο εχεις!!! 
η αποδοχη ειναι το κεντρικο κλειδι!!!
αυτο μου τη δινει... η ευαισθησια που πρεπει να ζουμε με αυτη!!!
Ποσο θα θελα να ημουν χοντροπετση κ βοδι!!!! χαχαχαχααχ!!!

----------


## thura7

> !!!! 
> ποσο δικιο εχεις!!! 
> η αποδοχη ειναι το κεντρικο κλειδι!!!
> αυτο μου τη δινει... η ευαισθησια που πρεπει να ζουμε με αυτη!!!
> Ποσο θα θελα να ημουν χοντροπετση κ βοδι!!!! χαχαχαχααχ!!!


κ εγω αυτο θα θελα.. κ γι αυτο δε το χω αποδεχτει ακομα.. αλλα τελοσ..δε θα με βαλει κατω..ετσι ειμαι κ σ οποιον αρεσω..για τουσ αλλουσ δε θα μπορεσω..
γι αυτο ξεκινα να το δεχεσαι!!! τοτε κ μονο θα φυγει..

----------


## Giorgos27

αρα γυρναμε οτι μια ζωη κρισεις??????με υφεσεις και εξαρσεις?

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι ρε..κ οι κρισεις σου εσυ ο ιδιος εισαι...τοχεις σκεφτει ποτε αυτο?εχεις σκεφτει οτι αποτελεισαι ΚΑΙ απο τις κρισεις ?
εκτος απο ολα τα αλλα?μολις τις αποδεχτεις κ τις σεβαστεις θα σταματησουν.θα εξασθενησουν.εχω πει πολλες φορες εδω οτι πρεπει να τις ακουμε κ οτι κατι θελουν να μας πουν.
εγω πλεον ολο αυτο το εχω σν καμπανακι προς τον κινδυνο.
το σεβομαι κ το βοηθαω.δεν το πολεμαω.εγω τουλαχιστον ετσι το εχω αντιμετωπισει.κ ναι ειμαι καλα.

----------


## Giorgos27

> ναι ρε..κ οι κρισεις σου εσυ ο ιδιος εισαι...τοχεις σκεφτει ποτε αυτο?εχεις σκεφτει οτι αποτελεισαι ΚΑΙ απο τις κρισεις ?
> εκτος απο ολα τα αλλα?μολις τις αποδεχτεις κ τις σεβαστεις θα σταματησουν.θα εξασθενησουν.εχω πει πολλες φορες εδω οτι πρεπει να τις ακουμε κ οτι κατι θελουν να μας πουν.
> εγω πλεον ολο αυτο το εχω σν καμπανακι προς τον κινδυνο.
> το σεβομαι κ το βοηθαω.δεν το πολεμαω.εγω τουλαχιστον ετσι το εχω αντιμετωπισει.κ ναι ειμαι καλα.


Οταν υπαρχη λογος ναι το καταλαβαινω!αλλα σε ενα καφε μια βολτα σε ενα κλαμπ οχι δεν το δεχομαι και δεν θα το δεχτω ποτε!

----------


## thura7

> Οταν υπαρχη λογος ναι το καταλαβαινω!αλλα σε ενα καφε μια βολτα σε ενα κλαμπ οχι δεν το δεχομαι και δεν θα το δεχτω ποτε!


μα αυτο ειναι αφορμη κ ξεσπαει ετσι.. κατι σε ενοχλει..αυτο θελει να σ πει η μπουμ..

----------


## anxious4ever

οσο δεν το δεχεσαι τοσο θα σου βγαινει στην καφετερια.πρεπει να μαθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι.αυτο βγαινει οταν εχει χωρο.
οταν του δινεις χωρο.
παραδειγμα..σε εναν πολεμο δεν πασχει κανεις απο καταθλιψη κ κρισεις πανικου.μολις τελειωσει ο πολεμος τοτε ολα τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα βγαινουν αμεσως.
γιατι?γιατι πολυ απλα τοτε εχουν βριε χωρο.οταν πολεμας για να ζησεις δεν χωρανε ασχημα συναισθηματα.απλα προσπαθεις να επιβιωσεις.ο οργανισμος δουλευει στο φουλ.
οταν ηρεμεις ..τοτε ερχονται τα κακα ολα.
επισης να θυμασαι κ κατι αλλο "αν δεν ριξει καταιγιδα , δεν μεγαλωνει το δεντρο.."
οι κρισεις σου θα σε κανουν πιο ωριμο αργοτερα.θα ευγνωμονεις αυτο που σου εχει συμβει.θα μαθεις τι σε πιεζει κ τι οχι.θα μαθεις να βαζεις ορια..
παρε το βιβλιο "σας ευχαριστω κρισεις πανικου"
κ επισης να θυμασαι οτι "δεν ειναι τα πραγματα που μας κανουν να νιωθουμε ασχημα αλλα οι σκεψη μας γι αυτα τα πραγματα"
οταν πηγα πρωτη φορα στον ψυχοθεραπευτη του μιλαγα για ενα τερας...σιγα σιγα εμαθα οτι αυτο το τερας ημουν εγω η ιδια..εκατσα κατω.εβαλα τον κωλο μου κ με ακουσα..
οταν αρχισα να ακουω εμενα πρωτα τοτε αρχισαν να εξασθενει κ το τερας.
δνε εχουμε καταλαβει εμεις οι ανθρωποι οτι ολα ερχονται για καποιο λογο.οτι το μυαλο μας ειναι μια μηχανη κ οταν ζοριστει τοτε βγαζει προβληματα..κ ομως συνεχιζουμε να την πιεζουμε την μηχανη..
κ δεν πιανουμε το νοημα..τι θελει να μας πει το μυαλο μας...μας δινει σημαδια κ μεις εξακολουθουμε να το πολεμαμε.
ολα αυτα ομως μονο με ψυχαναλυση ψυχοδυναμικη μπορουμε να τα κατορθωσουμε...

----------


## Giorgos27

> οσο δεν το δεχεσαι τοσο θα σου βγαινει στην καφετερια.πρεπει να μαθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι.αυτο βγαινει οταν εχει χωρο.
> οταν του δινεις χωρο.
> παραδειγμα..σε εναν πολεμο δεν πασχει κανεις απο καταθλιψη κ κρισεις πανικου.μολις τελειωσει ο πολεμος τοτε ολα τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα βγαινουν αμεσως.
> γιατι?γιατι πολυ απλα τοτε εχουν βριε χωρο.οταν πολεμας για να ζησεις δεν χωρανε ασχημα συναισθηματα.απλα προσπαθεις να επιβιωσεις.ο οργανισμος δουλευει στο φουλ.
> οταν ηρεμεις ..τοτε ερχονται τα κακα ολα.
> επισης να θυμασαι κ κατι αλλο "αν δεν ριξει καταιγιδα , δεν μεγαλωνει το δεντρο.."
> οι κρισεις σου θα σε κανουν πιο ωριμο αργοτερα.θα ευγνωμονεις αυτο που σου εχει συμβει.θα μαθεις τι σε πιεζει κ τι οχι.θα μαθεις να βαζεις ορια..
> παρε το βιβλιο "σας ευχαριστω κρισεις πανικου"
> κ επισης να θυμασαι οτι "δεν ειναι τα πραγματα που μας κανουν να νιωθουμε ασχημα αλλα οι σκεψη μας γι αυτα τα πραγματα"
> ...


μα να θες ομως να πας για καφε?και να σε πιανει δν ειναι παραλογο?αλλο να πρεπει να πας ταξιδι και να λες που να παω και αλλο να θες να πας καπου και να βγαινει....δηλαδη αν με πιεσουν να παω ενα ταξιδι σιγουρα θα κανω κριση αλλα θα ειναι λογικο γτ δν ηθελα....αλλα αν μου πω παμε για ενα καφε και με πιασει δεν ειναι λιγο παραλογο?

----------


## Giorgos27

πολυ δυσπνοια σημερα.....μου βρηκαν ακροαστηκα λετε να ευθυνετε?

----------


## anxious4ever

ε φυσικα κ τα ακροαστκα κανουν δυσπνοια..λογικα σου εγραψαν αντιβιωση.
επισης οταν εχουμε στρες το ανοσοποιητικο μας πεφτει κ παθαινουμε διαφορα.
γι αυτο..cool...αναπνοες σωστες οπως σου εχω πει.κ στανταρ αντιβιωση.τα ακροαστικα δεν τα αφηνεις στην τυχη τους.
οκ?

----------


## Giorgos27

> ε φυσικα κ τα ακροαστκα κανουν δυσπνοια..λογικα σου εγραψαν αντιβιωση.
> επισης οταν εχουμε στρες το ανοσοποιητικο μας πεφτει κ παθαινουμε διαφορα.
> γι αυτο..cool...αναπνοες σωστες οπως σου εχω πει.κ στανταρ αντιβιωση.τα ακροαστικα δεν τα αφηνεις στην τυχη τους.
> οκ?


BOOM ευχαριστω πολυ για το μηνυμα σου!εχθες ειχα δυσπνοια ολοι μερα !!!!!πηγα στο γιατρο το φιλο που ειναι καρδιολογος και τον υπερ εκτιμω και του ζητησα να με ακουσει αν κ δν εχω πυρετο κτλπ και μου λεει εχεις ακροαστηκα και με ρωταει βγαζεις φλεματα λεω πρασινα....μου λεει αντιβιοση!αλλα εχθες το βραδυ απο την δυσπνοια τα επεξα ετοιμος για επειγοντα αλλα πηρα 1 αταραξ μου εφερε υπνηλια και κοιμηθηκα γτ δν θα την παλευα...δν φοβομουν και δεν ειχα κριση αλλα δυσπνοια επιπονη και φυσικα και σημερα το ιδιο....ξεκινησα αντιβιωση και αποχρεμπτικο....για να δουμε σημερα πως θα παει....

----------


## anxious4ever

ωραια.! χαιρομαι...θα δεις οτι θα περασει η δυσπνοια σιγα σιγα με την αντιβιωση.

----------


## Giorgos27

> ωραια.! χαιρομαι...θα δεις οτι θα περασει η δυσπνοια σιγα σιγα με την αντιβιωση.


μακαρι να φταιει αυτο.....και να μην ειναι παλι του αγχους μλκιες γτ δν θα την παλεψω.....

----------


## marsad

μην του δίνεις σημασία και θα περάσει.. εγώ όταν στρέφω αλλού τη προσοχή μου τότε νιώθω καλύτερα.. δοκίμασε το! προσπάθησε να μη το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια και να μην επικεντρώνεις τη προσοχή σου στη δύσπνοια...

----------


## Giorgos27

> μην του δίνεις σημασία και θα περάσει.. εγώ όταν στρέφω αλλού τη προσοχή μου τότε νιώθω καλύτερα.. δοκίμασε το! προσπάθησε να μη το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια και να μην επικεντρώνεις τη προσοχή σου στη δύσπνοια...


ειναι τοσο επιμονη και επιπονη που ειναι παραααα πολυ δυσκολο να το πετυχω δυστυχως γμτο...

----------


## hapydays

> ειναι τοσο επιμονη και επιπονη που ειναι παραααα πολυ δυσκολο να το πετυχω δυστυχως γμτο...


Κανε καμια εισπνοη με χαμομηλακι... εμενα με βοηθαει πολυ!!
Το εχουμε! ετσι??? 
Τιποτα δεν θα μας βαλει κατω! ειμαστα παληκαρια!!! εεεεε??????????

----------


## Giorgos27

> Κανε καμια εισπνοη με χαμομηλακι... εμενα με βοηθαει πολυ!!
> Το εχουμε! ετσι??? 
> Τιποτα δεν θα μας βαλει κατω! ειμαστα παληκαρια!!! εεεεε??????????


εισπνοη απο χαμομηλακι το εκανα και παλιοτερα οταν πονουσα στομαχι κτλπ κ με βοηθουσε πολυ για να δουμε υα το δοκιμασω κ αυτο!
εμενα μονο αυτο με ριχνει πολυ αυτη η δυσπνοια ολα τα αλλα ψυχοσωματικα τα παλευω οταν η δυσπνοια ερθει δυνατη εκει δυσκολευομαι...

----------


## Giorgos27

καλημερα και σημερα!παλι δυσπνοια σημερα καλα παμε! :/

----------


## anxious4ever

καμια κορτιζονη εισπνεομενη δεν σου δωσε?

----------


## Giorgos27

> καμια κορτιζονη εισπνεομενη δεν σου δωσε?


Οχι δν μ εδωσε....φταινε τα ακροαστηκα ή το κωλο αγχος;

----------


## Giorgos27

νιωθω οτι ο αερας δεν κατεβαινει κατω,νιωθω το βαρος στο στηθος κομπο στο λαιμο...και αποτομες ζαλαδες....αυτο ειναι που μου χαλαει την γμνη την ζωη μου αυτο εδω και ενα χρονο......και με αναγκαζει για ταχυπνοια να ανασαινω γρηγορα....

----------


## anxious4ever

πηγαινε σε ενα φαρμακειο κ παρε μια χαρτινη σακουλιτσα..κ κανε αυτο που σου ειπα με τη σακουλα.θα δεις οτι θα ανακουφιστεις.
επισης στανταρ ειναι απο τα ακροαστικα.εσυ νιωθεις κ αλλα συμπτωματα?νιωθεις ρε παιδι μου να εχεις αγχος?

----------


## Giorgos27

> πηγαινε σε ενα φαρμακειο κ παρε μια χαρτινη σακουλιτσα..κ κανε αυτο που σου ειπα με τη σακουλα.θα δεις οτι θα ανακουφιστεις.
> επισης στανταρ ειναι απο τα ακροαστικα.εσυ νιωθεις κ αλλα συμπτωματα?νιωθεις ρε παιδι μου να εχεις αγχος?


BOOM δν νιωθω να εχω αγχος και ειδικα πρωι που δν νιωθω και καμια φοβια γτ ολες με πιανουν το βραδυ.....νιωθω βαρος στο στηθος την μυτη μπουκωμενη να κατεβαζει φλεματα....και μια ζαλαδα απο την δυσκολια της αναπνοης....αν ειχα αγχος ή κριση πανικου δν θα επρεπε να εχω στην ξεφτιλα 80-85 παλμους?εγω ομως εχω 60-65.....

----------


## Giorgos27

και το γαμω κρατος με ολους τους μαλακες που πληρωνουμε δεν εχει κανενα συμβεβλημενο ουτε ωριλα ουτε πνευμονολογο και στο νοσοκομειο το πρωτο ραντεβου ειναι αρχες Σεπτεβριου......

----------


## hapydays

μηπως εκτος απο τα ακροαστικα σε πειραζει κ το κλιματιστικο?
η δυσπνοια που περιγραφεις μοιαζει με αγχωδη.... 
μηπως η βουλωμενη μυτη σε ενοχλει ακομα παραπανω? σου εδωσε κατι για να ανακουφιστεις απο τη βουλωμενη μυτη???

----------


## Giorgos27

> μηπως εκτος απο τα ακροαστικα σε πειραζει κ το κλιματιστικο?
> η δυσπνοια που περιγραφεις μοιαζει με αγχωδη.... 
> μηπως η βουλωμενη μυτη σε ενοχλει ακομα παραπανω? σου εδωσε κατι για να ανακουφιστεις απο τη βουλωμενη μυτη???


το κλιματιστικο το εχουμε εδω ολο το καλοκαιρι δν με ενοχλησε δν ξερω τωρα επειδη ειμαι ψιλοκρυωμενος να μ εενοχλει παντως το εκλεισα για καλο και για κακο και νομιζω(μπορει να ειναι και ιδεα μου) νιωθω καλυτερα ισα ισα βεβαια...ξερω γω ειναι λες και καθεται καποιος πανω μου και βαριανασαινω.....και αν κανω και καμια κινηση παραπανο εκει θα νιωσω λιγη ζαλη...τι γνωμη εχεις?

----------


## anxious4ever

αν εχεις κ μπουκωμενη μυτη εισαι τιγκα κρυωμενος...

----------


## Giorgos27

> αν εχεις κ μπουκωμενη μυτη εισαι τιγκα κρυωμενος...


Ανοιγει κλεινει και κατεβαζει πρασινα!μπλιαχ χαχα αλλα δν νομιζω νανε αγχος ολο αυτο....αλλα καμια φορα σε ξεγελαει!
Τα ακροαστηκα δεν θα επρεπε να ειχα βηχαε εντονο;εγω και να βηξω ειναι ξηροβηχας και δν εχω κ πυρετο

----------


## hapydays

> το κλιματιστικο το εχουμε εδω ολο το καλοκαιρι δν με ενοχλησε δν ξερω τωρα επειδη ειμαι ψιλοκρυωμενος να μ εενοχλει παντως το εκλεισα για καλο και για κακο και νομιζω(μπορει να ειναι και ιδεα μου) νιωθω καλυτερα ισα ισα βεβαια...ξερω γω ειναι λες και καθεται καποιος πανω μου και βαριανασαινω.....και αν κανω και καμια κινηση παραπανο εκει θα νιωσω λιγη ζαλη...τι γνωμη εχεις?


Να σου πω για τη δικη μου εμπειρια...
ειμαι μονιμως με βουλωμενη μυτη κ ρινιτιδες(αλλεργικη κ μη), προσπαθω να το αντιμετωπισω με πλυσεις. με τν οπισθοστερνικη καταρροη κανω κ ξηρο βηχα.
Φετος λοιπον για πρωτη χρονια ειμαι για 2η φορα με αγωγη ασθματος λογω βηχα," δυσπνοιας" κ χουρχουρητου στο στηθος που εγω νιωθω αλλα κανεις δν το ακουει απο τους γιατρους.
Η δυσπνοια κ το βαρος,που περιγραφεις εσυ ,που εχω κ γω μου, ειπε ο πνευμονολογος οτι μοιαζει με αγχους κ οτι η δυσπνοια του ασθματος εχει προβλημα στν εκπνοη! Τεσπα, εσυ εχεις ακροαστικα κ παιρνεις αντιβιωση, αρα σε λιγα 24ωρα θα συνελθεις απο τα παθολογικα αιτια. Ζητα να σου δωσει καποιο αποσυμφορητικο κ μν εχεις το μυαλο σου συνεχεια εκει!!!
Οταν ξεχνιεσαι νιωθεις τη δυσπνοια ?
Επισης νιωθεις σαν το οξυγονο σου να μν φτανει ουτε στο λαιμο? (αγχος)
Η ζαλη παλι παιζει να ειναι απο υπεροξυγονωση ,διοτι προσπαθεις να γεμισεις με αερα τα πνευμονια σου? ???
Κανε τις απαραιτητες ερωτησεις στο γιατρο σου για να μν εχεις αποριες κ φοβασαι.....

----------


## Giorgos27

> Να σου πω για τη δικη μου εμπειρια...
> ειμαι μονιμως με βουλωμενη μυτη κ ρινιτιδες(αλλεργικη κ μη), προσπαθω να το αντιμετωπισω με πλυσεις. με τν οπισθοστερνικη καταρροη κανω κ ξηρο βηχα.
> Φετος λοιπον για πρωτη χρονια ειμαι για 2η φορα με αγωγη ασθματος λογω βηχα," δυσπνοιας" κ χουρχουρητου στο στηθος που εγω νιωθω αλλα κανεις δν το ακουει απο τους γιατρους.
> Η δυσπνοια κ το βαρος,που περιγραφεις εσυ ,που εχω κ γω μου, ειπε ο πνευμονολογος οτι μοιαζει με αγχους κ οτι η δυσπνοια του ασθματος εχει προβλημα στν εκπνοη! Τεσπα, εσυ εχεις ακροαστικα κ παιρνεις αντιβιωση, αρα σε λιγα 24ωρα θα συνελθεις απο τα παθολογικα αιτια. Ζητα να σου δωσει καποιο αποσυμφορητικο κ μν εχεις το μυαλο σου συνεχεια εκει!!!
> Οταν ξεχνιεσαι νιωθεις τη δυσπνοια ?
> Επισης νιωθεις σαν το οξυγονο σου να μν φτανει ουτε στο λαιμο? (αγχος)
> Η ζαλη παλι παιζει να ειναι απο υπεροξυγονωση ,διοτι προσπαθεις να γεμισεις με αερα τα πνευμονια σου? ???
> Κανε τις απαραιτητες ερωτησεις στο γιατρο σου για να μν εχεις αποριες κ φοβασαι.....


Και εγω εχω αλεργικη ρινιτιδα και με πλυσεις το αντιμετππιζω με ορο αυτες τις μερες ουαν ξυπνουσα ειχα στο λαιμο εντονα πρασιναφλεματα κ λιγο αιμα απο την μυτη πρπφανως....γι αυτο ειπα να με ακουσει κ μ ειπε οτι εχω ακρπαστηκα λες να μην ειχα κ μονο με αυτα που ειπα να μ εδωσε;αν δν κανω λαθος εχω συνεχεια αυτη την αισθηση του βαρους αλλες πιο πολυ δυσπνοια αλλες λιγπτερο...εχω αυτη την αισθηση οτι δν κατεβαινει ο αερας κατω αλλα συνηθως οταν στρεσσαριστο πολυ...αλλα ισως να ειναι κ απο το αγχος ολο αυτο πλεον δν αποκλειω τιποτα απο το αγχος!εσενα οτα σε πιανει αυτη η δυσπνοια κ κανεος αναπνοες σου περναει;η θα συνεχισει απλα με μικτοτερη ενταση;παιδια χιλια ευχαριστω σε ολους ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να εχεις ανθρωπους να σε ακουνε και ειδικα να σ λανε τις δικες τους εμπειριες!

----------


## hapydays

> Και εγω εχω αλεργικη ρινιτιδα και με πλυσεις το αντιμετππιζω με ορο αυτες τις μερες ουαν ξυπνουσα ειχα στο λαιμο εντονα πρασιναφλεματα κ λιγο αιμα απο την μυτη πρπφανως....γι αυτο ειπα να με ακουσει κ μ ειπε οτι εχω ακρπαστηκα λες να μην ειχα κ μονο με αυτα που ειπα να μ εδωσε;αν δν κανω λαθος εχω συνεχεια αυτη την αισθηση του βαρους αλλες πιο πολυ δυσπνοια αλλες λιγπτερο...εχω αυτη την αισθηση οτι δν κατεβαινει ο αερας κατω αλλα συνηθως οταν στρεσσαριστο πολυ...αλλα ισως να ειναι κ απο το αγχος ολο αυτο πλεον δν αποκλειω τιποτα απο το αγχος!εσενα οτα σε πιανει αυτη η δυσπνοια κ κανεος αναπνοες σου περναει;η θα συνεχισει απλα με μικτοτερη ενταση;παιδια χιλια ευχαριστω σε ολους ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να εχεις ανθρωπους να σε ακουνε και ειδικα να σ λανε τις δικες τους εμπειριες!


 οταν ειναι πολυ εντονο βαζω το κλιμα στο φουλ κ προσπαθω να κανω χαλαρωση (εισπνοες απο τη βουλωμενη μυτη μου κ εκπνοες απο το στομα, κλεβω κ λιγο παραπανω απο το στομα εννοειτε! οσο μπορω βεβαια γιατι ανεβαζω παλμους απο το φοβο μου ,γιατι ρωταω παντα ¨ειναι το αγχος μου η ασθμα?) σιγα σιγα φευγει , συνεχιζει με μικρη ενταση κ βαρος αλλα καποια στιγμη φευγει! 
να σου πω τν αληθεια εχω τοσα πολλα ψυχοσωματικα που κ ασθμα απο αγχος να μου ελεγαν δν θα μου εκανε εντυπωση! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Giorgos27

> οταν ειναι πολυ εντονο βαζω το κλιμα στο φουλ κ προσπαθω να κανω χαλαρωση (εισπνοες απο τη βουλωμενη μυτη μου κ εκπνοες απο το στομα, κλεβω κ λιγο παραπανω απο το στομα εννοειτε! οσο μπορω βεβαια γιατι ανεβαζω παλμους απο το φοβο μου ,γιατι ρωταω παντα ¨ειναι το αγχος μου η ασθμα?) σιγα σιγα φευγει , συνεχιζει με μικρη ενταση κ βαρος αλλα καποια στιγμη φευγει! 
> να σου πω τν αληθεια εχω τοσα πολλα ψυχοσωματικα που κ ασθμα απο αγχος να μου ελεγαν δν θα μου εκανε εντυπωση! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα


αχαχαχα πες το ψεματα ουτε εμενα θα μου εκανε καθολου!μια απο τα ιδια καπως ετσι ειναι κ μενα....απο τα ψυχοσωματικα ειναι το χειροτερο μου η δυσπνοια

----------


## hapydays

> αχαχαχα πες το ψεματα ουτε εμενα θα μου εκανε καθολου!μια απο τα ιδια καπως ετσι ειναι κ μενα....απο τα ψυχοσωματικα ειναι το χειροτερο μου η δυσπνοια


Κ η δυσπνοια κ οι πονοι στη καρδια κ οι ζαλαδες κ.ο.κ.... αν με βαζανε να διαλεξω δν θα ηξερα τι να επιλεξω!!! 
χαχαχαχαχαχα!!! αστα να πανε! κρατα γερα!!!!

----------


## Giorgos27

> Κ η δυσπνοια κ οι πονοι στη καρδια κ οι ζαλαδες κ.ο.κ.... αν με βαζανε να διαλεξω δν θα ηξερα τι να επιλεξω!!! 
> χαχαχαχαχαχα!!! αστα να πανε! κρατα γερα!!!!


κραταω αλλα εως ποτε!καποια στιγμη δν πρεπει να χαρω και εγω ξανα την ζωη?και ο αυγουστος θα ειναι δυσκολος γτ εφυγε κ ο ψυχιατρος μου...κ το επομενο ραντεβου ειναι αρχες Σεπτεμβριου.....κουραγιο

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα γιωργο.πως εισαι σημερα?συνεχιζεις την αντιβιωση?εχεις δει καποια βελτιωση.?
καλα ειπε ο happydays.συμφωνω μαζι του.κανε ερωτησεις σου στον γιατρο σου.φαινεται οτι ξεριε καλα το θεμα ο happydays γιατι υποφερει απο το ιδιο σχεδον με σενα.

----------


## Giorgos27

> καλημερα γιωργο.πως εισαι σημερα?συνεχιζεις την αντιβιωση?εχεις δει καποια βελτιωση.?
> καλα ειπε ο happydays.συμφωνω μαζι του.κανε ερωτησεις σου στον γιατρο σου.φαινεται οτι ξεριε καλα το θεμα ο happydays γιατι υποφερει απο το ιδιο σχεδον με σενα.


καλημερα!!!!!απο εχθες το απογευμα ελαττωθηκε κατα πολυ τωρα νιωθω απλα λιγο βαρος στο στηθος και αποφευγω τα κρυα air condition κτλπ....για να δουμε εχω 4-5 ημερες αντιβιωση κ μετα θα παω να με δει ξανα....

----------


## anxious4ever

ειδες?τελικα μαλλον απο τα φλεμματα ηταν...συνεχισε την θεραπεια σου! μπραβο!

----------


## hapydays

Μπραβοοοοο!!! ευγε παιδι μου!!! ειδες? ολα καποτε περνανε για να ερθει κατι καινουριο... (καλο ή κακο κολοδεχουμενο!)
Το ονομα μου ειναι hapy (απο το χαπι αλλα δν μου εκανε στο ματι ως hapi για να το κανω hapidays!!!) xaxaxaxa ! για μενα ειναι ενας συνδυασμος! τελος οι hapidays( σεροξατ κ τα διαφορα) k ξεκινουν οι happydays!!! μια κουλαμαρα δλδ!
μπραβο βρε george... !!!

----------


## Giorgos27

> ειδες?τελικα μαλλον απο τα φλεμματα ηταν...συνεχισε την θεραπεια σου! μπραβο!



boom!!!πηγα και γυμναστηριο αλλα τα κουραγια μου κομμενα οταν ζοριζομουν ζαλιζομουν πολυ και λες και θα λιποθυμουσα μετα απο καθε σετ...αλλα δν το εβαλα στα ποδια εκανα την προπονηση μου....λογικα αγχος πρεπει να ηταν....

----------


## Giorgos27

> Μπραβοοοοο!!! ευγε παιδι μου!!! ειδες? ολα καποτε περνανε για να ερθει κατι καινουριο... (καλο ή κακο κολοδεχουμενο!)
> Το ονομα μου ειναι hapy (απο το χαπι αλλα δν μου εκανε στο ματι ως hapi για να το κανω hapidays!!!) xaxaxaxa ! για μενα ειναι ενας συνδυασμος! τελος οι hapidays( σεροξατ κ τα διαφορα) k ξεκινουν οι happydays!!! μια κουλαμαρα δλδ!
> μπραβο βρε george... !!!


τα εχεις κοψει ρε happy?νταξει καλα ειμαι δν μπορω να πω καμια σχεση αλλα πηγα οπως ειπα και πιο πανω gym και ειμουν κομμενος ας ελπισουμε οτι ειναι ααπο την αντιβιωση και απο το κρυωμα....αλλα αυτο το παθαινα παντα ομως οταν ειμουν αγχωμενος.....αρα νομιζω οτι ειναι απο το αγχος.....δεν σ αφηνει να χαρεις τα πραγματα οπως πρεπει ρε γμτο....

----------


## hapydays

ναι!!! μετα κοπων κ βασανων τα καταφερα!!! σχεδον 3 χρονια τωρα καθαρη!!! δεν παιρνω τ ι π ο τ α!!!! 
ειναι φορες που υποφερω βεβαια κ εχω γινει νοσοφοβικη, κουραζομαι πολυ! αλλα περναει παλι! κανει κυκλους βλεπεις, αλλα χαπι δν δεχομαι πλεον να παρω! 

Η ψυχολογικη κουραση ειναι χειροτερη απο τη σωματικη... ε... εισαι κ λιγο αρρωστουλης....! μν το αφηνεις να σε καταβαλει! κ θα ξεκουραζεσαι κ θα παλευεις! ολα με μετρο ομως!

----------


## Giorgos27

> ναι!!! μετα κοπων κ βασανων τα καταφερα!!! σχεδον 3 χρονια τωρα καθαρη!!! δεν παιρνω τ ι π ο τ α!!!! 
> ειναι φορες που υποφερω βεβαια κ εχω γινει νοσοφοβικη, κουραζομαι πολυ! αλλα περναει παλι! κανει κυκλους βλεπεις, αλλα χαπι δν δεχομαι πλεον να παρω! 
> 
> Η ψυχολογικη κουραση ειναι χειροτερη απο τη σωματικη... ε... εισαι κ λιγο αρρωστουλης....! μν το αφηνεις να σε καταβαλει! κ θα ξεκουραζεσαι κ θα παλευεις! ολα με μετρο ομως!



Ωρες ωρες σκυτομαι μηπως εχω ασθμα?

----------


## hapydays

αιντε βρε!!! μν λες κουτα!!!!

----------


## hapydays

Πως εισαι;;;; Ολα οκ με τη δυσπνοια;;; Εμενα με επιασε πολυ εντονα σημερα κ φοβηθηκα! Ακομα φοβαμαι δηλ!!! Δν μου αρεσει να ζω συνεχως με φοβο!!! 
Τι εκανες εσυ;;;;

----------


## panagiwtis23

Πάλευα από τα 18 χωρίς χάπια. Με ότι άλλο έβρισκα. Βιβλία θετικής σκέψης, EFT, διαλογισμό, προσευχές (μη γελάτε ο απελπισμένος...), τάματα, έκθεση (το να εκτίθεσαι συνεχώς στον φόβο σου, μαγνήσια, rhodiola, ιχθυέλαια και ότι έβρισκα μπροστά μου.
Πήγα σε ψυχολόγο που ενώ είχαμε πάνω από 90% επιτυχία στην κοινωνική φοβία οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν έφυγαν ποτέ και η ίδια με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο.

Φοβάμαι μεν τις παρενέργειες που μπορεί να έχω μακροπρόθεσμα γιατί τώρα δεν έχω κάτι πέρα από εκνευρισμό που και που και εφιάλτες αλλά αν είσαι 6 χρόνια με κρίσεις πανικού και έχεις δοκιμάσει τα πάντα λες δε γαμ... ας πάρω ένα χάπι και καλό...

----------


## aeolus74

Ναι! Γνωστική θεραπεία λέγεται

----------


## Giorgos27

> Πως εισαι;;;; Ολα οκ με τη δυσπνοια;;; Εμενα με επιασε πολυ εντονα σημερα κ φοβηθηκα! Ακομα φοβαμαι δηλ!!! Δν μου αρεσει να ζω συνεχως με φοβο!!! 
> Τι εκανες εσυ;;;;


τι να κανω σκατα ειμαι......λες και εχω γινει ευαισθητος στα παντα....μου γραψανε ενα σπρει κορτιζονης και εκανα μια σημερα εισπνοη και με επιασε μουδιασμα ταση λιποθυμιας.....τι γινετε ρε παιδια δλδ ουτε φαρμακα θα μπορουμε τωρα να παρουμε?

----------


## hapydays

> τι να κανω σκατα ειμαι......λες και εχω γινει ευαισθητος στα παντα....μου γραψανε ενα σπρει κορτιζονης και εκανα μια σημερα εισπνοη και με επιασε μουδιασμα ταση λιποθυμιας.....τι γινετε ρε παιδια δλδ ουτε φαρμακα θα μπορουμε τωρα να παρουμε?


κ γω τα ιδια ρε γιωργο!!! λες να σε διαβασα κ να εκανα αυθυποβολη??? 
πηρα το φαρμακο κ παρα λιγο να κανω πανικο !!!!

----------


## hapydays

πηγα χθες αλλεργιολογο, σημερα πνευμονολογο! διαφορετικες θεραπειες μου δωσανε! τι κανουμε τωρα????

----------


## hapydays

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Giorgos27

> πηγα χθες αλλεργιολογο, σημερα πνευμονολογο! διαφορετικες θεραπειες μου δωσανε! τι κανουμε τωρα????


Για πες τι σου ειπαν κ εγω πνευμονολογπ πηγα....αχ ρε γμτο κ εγω τωρα που γραφω εκανα μια εισπνοη αερολιν κ με επιασρ δυσπνοια εγω το περνω υποτειθετε να μην εχω δυσπνοια κ μ φερνει δυσπνοια πες μ νεα σου περιμενω!

----------


## hapydays

Δν κανω τιποτα απολυτως!!! Αν με πιασει δυσπνοια θα παρω κ γω αερολιν! Οτι ειπε ο πνευμονολογος δηλ! Με επιασε ασχημο κολλημα κ δν μου αρεσε καθολου! Ευτυχως με πηρε τηλ ο παθολογος μου να δει πως ειμαι κ εβαλε σε ταξη το μυαλο μου!!! Τωρα εσυ αν κανεις εισπνοη κ παραμενει η δυσπνοια τι να πω;;;; Μηπως ειναι 
καθαρα ψυχοσωματικη;;;; Ρωτα το γιατρο σου!!!


Κουραστηκα πολυ! Οχι οτι εχω ηρεμησει τελειως!!! Αυτος ο βηχας με εκνευριζει αφορητα κ ειναι κατι 
καινουριο ... Με το που σταματαω τη θεραπεια ξανααρχιζει!!! Ποσο δηλ;;; Ελεος!!! Ας κανει οτι θελει! Αμα πια!!! Αν δν σταματησει κ δω να χειροτερευει θα δω τι θα κανω! Το θεμα ειναι οτι η νεα θεραπεια μου προκαλεσε ταραχη κ ταχυκαρδια κ φοβαμαι να τη παρω!!! 
Εσυ;;; 
Παρε το γιατρο να του το πεις!!!

----------


## Giorgos27

> Δν κανω τιποτα απολυτως!!! Αν με πιασει δυσπνοια θα παρω κ γω αερολιν! Οτι ειπε ο πνευμονολογος δηλ! Με επιασε ασχημο κολλημα κ δν μου αρεσε καθολου! Ευτυχως με πηρε τηλ ο παθολογος μου να δει πως ειμαι κ εβαλε σε ταξη το μυαλο μου!!! Τωρα εσυ αν κανεις εισπνοη κ παραμενει η δυσπνοια τι να πω;;;; Μηπως ειναι 
> καθαρα ψυχοσωματικη;;;; Ρωτα το γιατρο σου!!!
> 
> 
> Κουραστηκα πολυ! Οχι οτι εχω ηρεμησει τελειως!!! Αυτος ο βηχας με εκνευριζει αφορητα κ ειναι κατι 
> καινουριο ... Με το που σταματαω τη θεραπεια ξανααρχιζει!!! Ποσο δηλ;;; Ελεος!!! Ας κανει οτι θελει! Αμα πια!!! Αν δν σταματησει κ δω να χειροτερευει θα δω τι θα κανω! Το θεμα ειναι οτι η νεα θεραπεια μου προκαλεσε ταραχη κ ταχυκαρδια κ φοβαμαι να τη παρω!!! 
> Εσυ;;; 
> Παρε το γιατρο να του το πεις!!!


εμενα μου ειπαν οτι αυτη η δυσπνοια ισως να ειναι και απο αλεργικο ασθμα επειδη εχω και αλλεργικη ρινιτιδα!αλλα μου εδωσαν εισπνοεομενη κορτιζονη και αερολιν....οταν ρουφαω το αερολιν γινετε το ελα να δεις δυσπνοια ταχυπαλμια για 6 ωρες ουτε τα αταραξ δν με πιανουν που οταν πινω αταραξ κ εχω κριση με καλμαρει....αλλα πρεπει να φταιει οτι ειναι διεγερτικο το αερολιν γι αυτο....τωρα να ειναι αλλεργικο ασθμα τι να πω....δυσκολα θα το ξεχωρισω μου φαινεται....

----------


## hapydays

Ακριβως μα ακριβως τα ιδια κ γω μονο που εκανα 3 φορες θεραπεια αλλα τιποτα!!!!! Τι θα γινει ετσι θα μεινουμε;;; Τι θα κανουμε;;; Τα βρογχοδιασταλτικα τυπου αερολιν κ μενα με στελνουν αδιαβαστη!!! Πολυ ταραχη!!!!! Ταχυπαλμια κ τρεμουλο!!! κ πλεον φοβαμαι να τα παρω!!! δν ξερω αν προτιμω τη δυσπνοια η τη ταραχη!
Χα χα χα!!! Εδω γελαμε!!! Τι κανουμε τωρα;;;; Νιωθεις χουρχουρητο εσυ;;;;

----------


## Giorgos27

> Ακριβως μα ακριβως τα ιδια κ γω μονο που εκανα 3 φορες θεραπεια αλλα τιποτα!!!!! Τι θα γινει ετσι θα μεινουμε;;; Τι θα κανουμε;;; Τα βρογχοδιασταλτικα τυπου αερολιν κ μενα με στελνουν αδιαβαστη!!! Πολυ ταραχη!!!!! Ταχυπαλμια κ τρεμουλο!!! κ πλεον φοβαμαι να τα παρω!!! δν ξερω αν προτιμω τη δυσπνοια η τη ταραχη!
> Χα χα χα!!! Εδω γελαμε!!! Τι κανουμε τωρα;;;; Νιωθεις χουρχουρητο εσυ;;;;


1.εγω νιωθω ενα βαρος στο στηθος....η σπιρομετρηση σου πως ηταν?εδειξε κατι?δηλαδη πως βγαλανε το συμπερασμα οτι εχεις αλεργικο ασθμα?

2.αν οντως ηταν αλλεργικο ασθμα αφου εκανες 3 θεραπειες δεν θα επρεπε να περασει?τι δωση αερολιν πηρες?εγω φαντασου πηρα μεχρι κ 4 μια φορα και η δυσπνοια δυσπνοια.....αρα μηπως δν ειναι αλεργικο ασθμα?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ρε παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι?Επειδη και εγω ειμαι πρωην πανικοπληγμενη (λεξη δικη μου-μην την ψαξετε) εχετε συριγμο κατα την αναπνοη?Ειμαι και ασθματικη επισης..Απλα λιγο να σας ξεμπλοκαρω θελω..Αν και εσεις θελετε!Οχι οτι ειμαι ξερολας..Αλλα ως πρωην πανικοπληγμενη και ασθματικη παντα ξεχωριζα την "δυσπνοια" απο την δυσπνοια!
Εν τω μεταξυ χειροτερο εισπνεομενο απο το αερολιν δεν υπαρχει!Το επαιρνα για χρονια και ετρεμα σαν 80χρονη με αρθριτιδα!Για την ταχυκαρδια δεν το συζητω..Χαρντ ροοοοκ αληλλουιαααα επαιζε η καρδια μου!

----------


## Giorgos27

> Ρε παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι?Επειδη και εγω ειμαι πρωην πανικοπληγμενη (λεξη δικη μου-μην την ψαξετε) εχετε συριγμο κατα την αναπνοη?Ειμαι και ασθματικη επισης..Απλα λιγο να σας ξεμπλοκαρω θελω..Αν και εσεις θελετε!Οχι οτι ειμαι ξερολας..Αλλα ως πρωην πανικοπληγμενη και ασθματικη παντα ξεχωριζα την "δυσπνοια" απο την δυσπνοια!
> Εν τω μεταξυ χειροτερο εισπνεομενο απο το αερολιν δεν υπαρχει!Το επαιρνα για χρονια και ετρεμα σαν 80χρονη με αρθριτιδα!Για την ταχυκαρδια δεν το συζητω..Χαρντ ροοοοκ αληλλουιαααα επαιζε η καρδια μου!


να σε καλα ρε μνημονιο πας καλα που θα στην πουμε κιολας!!!!μακαρι και θα θελαμε νομιζω την βοηθεια σου!επειδη ειμαι πολυ ''χαμενος'' και το ασθμα μου το εβγαλαν απο το πουθενα,.....λοιπον εμενα με πιανει δυσπνοια και ας εχω 60 παλμους και με πιανει δυσπνοια και σχεδον ολοι μερα.....μια δυσπνοια οχι να χανεσε αλλα να σε δυσκολευει....
οσες φορες πηγα επειγοντα μ εδειναν αταραξ και νομιζω καλμαρα κ επισης μια φορα μ εβαλε στον ορο κορτιζονη κ επισης καλμαρα.....βοηθα μας σε παρακαλω να δουμε που ειμαστε....
συριγμο δν εχω......ενα ξεροβηχα τον εχω.εκανα σπιρομετρηση και βγηκε στο 103% με βαση ηλικια και κιλα αλλα μετα μ εδωσε 4 εισπνοες με αερολιν και εδειξε οτι εκπνοη ηταν κατα 200ml καλυτερα απο αυτην χωρις να φυγει η δυσπνοια εκτος αν εφυγε κ με την ταραχη να μην το καταλαβα η να μ εφερε η ταραχη δυσπνοια....αλλα προσεξε παλι ειχα δυσπνοια!και στο νοσοκομειο μου βαλανε οξυγονο με αερολιν αλλα παλι ειχα δυσπνοαι και ταραχη και πανικο μετα!μου δωσανε αταραξ και καλμαρα....οταν παω gym και ζοριζομαι με πιανει μια δυσκολια στην αναπνοη....αλλα δν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι δυσπνοια ασθματος ή δυσπνοια αγχους....βασικα εχω και αλεργικη ρινιτιδα και ειναι ενεργοι συνεχεια και εδειχε μια εξεταση οτι εχω αλλεργικη φλεγμονη αλλα δν ξερουμε αν ειναι μονο μυτη....δωσε μας σε παρακαλω οσα περισοτερα φωτα μπορεις.......πινω το αταραξ και το καλμαρει ολο αυτο αλλα ειναι και αγχολυτικο και αντισταμινικο.....

----------


## hapydays

Η πρωτη σπιρομετρηση μετα τη θεραπεια ηταν αψογη! Η δευτερη με βρογχοδιασταλτικο ειχε 33% διαφορα αλλα εντος οριων κ πριν κ μετα! Εκει μου ειπε οτι ειτε ειναι βρογχιτιδα που δν εχει θεραπευτει σωστα η ασθμα.(αλλεργιολογος)
Επειτα ο πνευμονολογος βρηκε τη δικη του σπιρομετρηση καλη αλλα με "υποβαθρο ασθματος"
Οχι συριγμο εχω σπανια,αλλα εχω ξηρο βηχα κ χουρχουρητο καποιες στιγμες!!!! Κ σν να θελω να βγαλω φλεματα! Δυσπνοια κ μετα χασμουρητο ανελεητο αλλα οχι οπως οταν νυσταζεις!ρηχο! 
Αυτα...
Τα βρογχοδιασταλτικα δε!!! Ωχ αμαν!!!!

----------


## Giorgos27

> Η πρωτη σπιρομετρηση μετα τη θεραπεια ηταν αψογη! Η δευτερη με βρογχοδιασταλτικο ειχε 33% διαφορα αλλα εντος οριων κ πριν κ μετα! Εκει μου ειπε οτι ειτε ειναι βρογχιτιδα που δν εχει θεραπευτει σωστα η ασθμα.(αλλεργιολογος)
> Επειτα ο πνευμονολογος βρηκε τη δικη του σπιρομετρηση καλη αλλα με "υποβαθρο ασθματος"
> Οχι συριγμο εχω σπανια,αλλα εχω ξηρο βηχα κ χουρχουρητο καποιες στιγμες!!!! Κ σν να θελω να βγαλω φλεματα! Δυσπνοια κ μετα χασμουρητο ανελεητο αλλα οχι οπως οταν νυσταζεις!ρηχο! 
> Αυτα...
> Τα βρογχοδιασταλτικα δε!!! Ωχ αμαν!!!!


εμενα ειχε 5% καλυτερευση η εκπνοη απλα....χουρχουριρο δν νομιζω να εχω παρατηρησει.....εκτος αν μ διεφυγε....αλλα με τοσο σκαναρισμα σου διαφευγει?ξερω γω ρε γμτο....αλλα αν ηταν δυσπνοια απο ασθμα για να ειναι τοσο εντονο δν θα επρεπε να εχει σιγουρα συριγμο?και δν θα βλεπαμε αμεσως βελτιωση με το αερολιν?

----------


## hapydays

Δν εχεις ασθμα εσυ!!!! Εγω μαλλον το απεκτησα! Γιατι με τις εισπνοες αναπνεω!!!! κ με 5 %;;;; Μν το σκεφτεσαι!!! Καπνιζεις;;;

----------


## Giorgos27

> Δν εχεις ασθμα εσυ!!!! Εγω μαλλον το απεκτησα! Γιατι με τις εισπνοες αναπνεω!!!! κ με 5 %;;;; Μν το σκεφτεσαι!!! Καπνιζεις;;;


ουτε καπνιζω ουτε τρωω βλκιες!και γυμναζομαι κιολας!σοτ γυμναστηριο με πιανει η δυσπνοια αλλα εχει ζεστη και δν ξερω αν φταιει ο συνδιασμος αγχος και ζεστη....μετα με πιανει ενα πραγμα λες και ξεχναω να παρω ανασα ενα τετοιο πραγμα....και ενα σφυξιμο στο στηθος στο κεντρο....

----------


## hapydays

Κ γω με τη ζεστη υποφερω κ εχω βαρος στο στερνο αλλα εχω κ τοσα ψυχοσωματικα που μπερδευομαι πλεον! 
Οταν εκανες σπιρομετρηση επερνες τιποτα απο θεραπεια τις προηγουμενες μερες;;; Εισπνοες κτλ;;;;

----------


## Giorgos27

> Κ γω με τη ζεστη υποφερω κ εχω βαρος στο στερνο αλλα εχω κ τοσα ψυχοσωματικα που μπερδευομαι πλεον! 
> Οταν εκανες σπιρομετρηση επερνες τιποτα απο θεραπεια τις προηγουμενες μερες;;; Εισπνοες κτλ;;;;


οχι τπτ καθαρος....

----------


## Giorgos27

ρε παιδια βοηθεια γτ θα με τρελανει ολο αυτο......εχθες σπιτι δυσπνοια ταχυπαλμια μια σπαστικη κατασταση τρωω το βραδυ ολα καλα....σημερα στη δουλεια επειδη δν εχει delivery και τρωω ενα τοστ κατα της 12:30 μια ζαλαδα ταση για λιποθυμιας μουδιασματα...αναγκαζομαι και φευγω απο την δουλεια μια ωρα πιο νωρις και παω και τρωω pizza οτι πιο γρηγορο βρηκα...και τσακ ολα καλα.....τι μπορει να παιζει γμτο εχουν σπασει τα νευρα μου ειμαι σε απογνωση μιλαμε.....βοηθεια παιδια γτ δν αντεχω αυτο το πραγμα!

----------


## kathy®

> ρε παιδια βοηθεια γτ θα με τρελανει ολο αυτο......εχθες σπιτι δυσπνοια ταχυπαλμια μια σπαστικη κατασταση τρωω το βραδυ ολα καλα....σημερα στη δουλεια επειδη δν εχει delivery και τρωω ενα τοστ κατα της 12:30 μια ζαλαδα ταση για λιποθυμιας μουδιασματα...αναγκαζομαι και φευγω απο την δουλεια μια ωρα πιο νωρις και παω και τρωω pizza οτι πιο γρηγορο βρηκα...και τσακ ολα καλα.....τι μπορει να παιζει γμτο εχουν σπασει τα νευρα μου ειμαι σε απογνωση μιλαμε.....βοηθεια παιδια γτ δν αντεχω αυτο το πραγμα!


Καλημερα κι απο μενα σαν νεα εδω!συμβουλη μου ειναι να φροντισεις τον εαυτο σου πιο ουσιαστικα,υπαρχει κατι ακομα μεσα σου που σε βασανιζει και σου βγαινουν ολα ως ψυχοσωματικα.εγω το 2005 δεκεμβρη επαθα νευρικο κλονισμο απο εναν εντονο καβγα με φιλη,σωριαστηκα,με ετρεχαν στα επειγοντα και ξεκινησε ο γολγοθας μου.κρισεις πανικου μπορει και 4 φορες ημερησιως,μετρουσα παλμους μην τυχον και παθω καμμια καρδια,μετα μου γυρισε σε αγοραφοβια με αποτελεσμα να μην βγαινω εξωποτε ολομοναχη μην τυχον και πεθανω....για ενα μηνα πιστευα οτι μονη θα τα καταφερνα αλλα ματαια....πηγα σε ψυχιατρο,του ειπα το προβλημα,μου εδωσε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για δυο μηνες και για να βελτιωθω πηρα μεχρι και σκυλο.με βοηθησε παρα πολυ ο σκυλος και καποια στιγμη το πηρα αποφαση.δεν θα ξαναπλησιαζα ποτε ξανα φαρμακα,δεν ηθελα να εξαρτωμαι μια ζωη εφοσον μπορουσα να τα καταφερω,ολα ηταν στο μυαλο μου.πηρα κατι καραμελιτσες τις τικ τακ και επαιρνα αυτες σαν χαπια.placebo θεραπεια στον εαυτο μου.τα καταφερα.....ακομα κι οταν εχασα τον πατερα μου μετα απο χρονια,δρν ξανακυλησα σε αυτον τον εφιαλτη.ακομα και σημερα που μπορει λογω αγχους να ισοπεδωθω και μιας και επαθα πολλα που κοντεψα να παω στον αλλον κοσμο,δεν με επιασε ξανα τιποτα....εχε πιστη και ολα καλα θα πανε.οτιδηποτε αλλο θες ευχαριστως να σε βοηθησω.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Καλημερα κι απο μενα σαν νεα εδω!συμβουλη μου ειναι να φροντισεις τον εαυτο σου πιο ουσιαστικα,υπαρχει κατι ακομα μεσα σου που σε βασανιζει και σου βγαινουν ολα ως ψυχοσωματικα.εγω το 2005 δεκεμβρη επαθα νευρικο κλονισμο απο εναν εντονο καβγα με φιλη,σωριαστηκα,με ετρεχαν στα επειγοντα και ξεκινησε ο γολγοθας μου.κρισεις πανικου μπορει και 4 φορες ημερησιως,μετρουσα παλμους μην τυχον και παθω καμμια καρδια,μετα μου γυρισε σε αγοραφοβια με αποτελεσμα να μην βγαινω εξωποτε ολομοναχη μην τυχον και πεθανω....για ενα μηνα πιστευα οτι μονη θα τα καταφερνα αλλα ματαια....πηγα σε ψυχιατρο,του ειπα το προβλημα,μου εδωσε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για δυο μηνες και για να βελτιωθω πηρα μεχρι και σκυλο.με βοηθησε παρα πολυ ο σκυλος και καποια στιγμη το πηρα αποφαση.δεν θα ξαναπλησιαζα ποτε ξανα φαρμακα,δεν ηθελα να εξαρτωμαι μια ζωη εφοσον μπορουσα να τα καταφερω,ολα ηταν στο μυαλο μου.πηρα κατι καραμελιτσες τις τικ τακ και επαιρνα αυτες σαν χαπια.placebo θεραπεια στον εαυτο μου.τα καταφερα.....ακομα κι οταν εχασα τον πατερα μου μετα απο χρονια,δρν ξανακυλησα σε αυτον τον εφιαλτη.ακομα και σημερα που μπορει λογω αγχους να ισοπεδωθω και μιας και επαθα πολλα που κοντεψα να παω στον αλλον κοσμο,δεν με επιασε ξανα τιποτα....εχε πιστη και ολα καλα θα πανε.οτιδηποτε αλλο θες ευχαριστως να σε βοηθησω.


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την ιστορια σου γτ για μενα ειναι ανοιγμα καρδιας ειναι ...βασικα δν περιγραφεται με λογια ολο αυτο εδω η βοηθεια του καθενα με το δικο του γολγοθα...ξερεις τι με προβληματιζει οτι οταν πηγαινα επειγοντα και μου εδιναν 1 αταραξ ειμουν κομπλε τωρα περνω εδω και λιγες μερες μισο το πρωι και μισο βραδυ και παθενω δυσπνοιες κ μλκιες ενω με το αταραξ επρεπε να με ειχε κομπλε!οταν τρωω ηρεμω.....εχει συμβει και σε εσενα αυτο?ισως και να ειναι αυτο μεσα μ βαθια νομιζω κατι εχω γτ μια περιοδο ειμουν καλα ουτε δυσπνοιες ουτε τπτ ολα καλα...

----------


## kathy®

> σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την ιστορια σου γτ για μενα ειναι ανοιγμα καρδιας ειναι ...βασικα δν περιγραφεται με λογια ολο αυτο εδω η βοηθεια του καθενα με το δικο του γολγοθα...ξερεις τι με προβληματιζει οτι οταν πηγαινα επειγοντα και μου εδιναν 1 αταραξ ειμουν κομπλε τωρα περνω εδω και λιγες μερες μισο το πρωι και μισο βραδυ και παθενω δυσπνοιες κ μλκιες ενω με το αταραξ επρεπε να με ειχε κομπλε!οταν τρωω ηρεμω.....εχει συμβει και σε εσενα αυτο?ισως και να ειναι αυτο μεσα μ βαθια νομιζω κατι εχω γτ μια περιοδο ειμουν καλα ουτε δυσπνοιες ουτε τπτ ολα καλα...


Προσπαθησα να σου στειλω μηνυμα αλλα δεν με αφηνει!  :Frown:

----------


## kathy®

> σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την ιστορια σου γτ για μενα ειναι ανοιγμα καρδιας ειναι ...βασικα δν περιγραφεται με λογια ολο αυτο εδω η βοηθεια του καθενα με το δικο του γολγοθα...ξερεις τι με προβληματιζει οτι οταν πηγαινα επειγοντα και μου εδιναν 1 αταραξ ειμουν κομπλε τωρα περνω εδω και λιγες μερες μισο το πρωι και μισο βραδυ και παθενω δυσπνοιες κ μλκιες ενω με το αταραξ επρεπε να με ειχε κομπλε!οταν τρωω ηρεμω.....εχει συμβει και σε εσενα αυτο?ισως και να ειναι αυτο μεσα μ βαθια νομιζω κατι εχω γτ μια περιοδο ειμουν καλα ουτε δυσπνοιες ουτε τπτ ολα καλα...


Οπωε εσου ξαναειπα ειναι καθαρα ψυχοσωματικο και μονο εσυ θα καταλαβεις απο τι προερχεται.εγω το πολεμησα με ολες μου τις δυναμεις και μεχρι τωρα Δοξα Τω Θεω ειμαι καλα!φαντασου οταν τρως σου περναει οπως λες,αρα;;;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Προσπαθησα να σου στειλω μηνυμα αλλα δεν με αφηνει!


ειναι τακτικη του φορουμ για να επικοινωνουμε καλυτερα  :Smile:  αρχισε το καταναγκαστικο γραψιμο κανει καλο  :Smile:  ευκαιρια να τα βγαλεις κ απο μεσα σου!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μεχρι να φτασεις τα 55 μυνηματα θα σ αφησει.

----------


## kathy®

> ειναι τακτικη του φορουμ για να επικοινωνουμε καλυτερα  αρχισε το καταναγκαστικο γραψιμο κανει καλο  ευκαιρια να τα βγαλεις κ απο μεσα σου!


Α μαλιστα δεν ηξερα!!καλως σας βρηκα τοτε!!  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> εγω το πολεμησα


 με πιο τροπο το πολεμισες ?

----------


## Giorgos27

> Α μαλιστα δεν ηξερα!!καλως σας βρηκα τοτε!!


συνηθως οταν με πιανει νιωθω και το δεξι μου απο την γαμπα και κατω να ειναι σαν αδυναμο....με 1 αταραξ μου φευγει η κριση πανικου...οταν χωρις να εχω περνω μισο γτ με πιανει μετα δν θα επρεπε να με χαλαρωνει??????kathy γραφε να μπορεις να στειλεις μνμ γτ εχω πολλες αποριες και με ενδιαφερει η ιστορια σου γτ το ξεπερασες χωρις φαρμακα!πες και αλλα για την ιστορια σου σιγουρα βοηθας πολυ κοσμο εδω πιστεψε με!

----------


## Giorgos27

και φαντασου ειμαι 1 χρονο ακριβως σ αυτη την κατασταση ενω δυναμωσα αρκετα σε πολλα εχω κουραστει επισης πολυ  :Frown:

----------


## kathy®

> και φαντασου ειμαι 1 χρονο ακριβως σ αυτη την κατασταση ενω δυναμωσα αρκετα σε πολλα εχω κουραστει επισης πολυ


Οπως ειπα και πιο πριν ειναι ολα θεμα μυαλου!αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι 36 ετων,δραστηριο ατομο,κανω γυμναστικη,περπαταω αρκετα,ζωγραφιζω,γραφω γενικοτερα και εχω διαρκως το μυαλο μου και το σωμα μου σε κατασταση που δεν το αφηνω να πεσει σε αυτη τη λουμπα ξανα.με βοηθησε οπως ειπα οτι το πηρα πατριωτικα,δεν το εβαλα κατω γιατι οσους κι αν ειχα γυρω μου να λενε ηρεμησε εισαι καλα εγω δεν ηρεμουσα με τιποτα.μονο ΕΣΥ θα βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου και το εννοω.για αρχη συζητησε το με εναν ειδικο και απευθειας θα κρινει τι ειναι καλυτερο γισ σενα.εμενα διεκρινε απευθειας οτι ειχα κρισεις πανικου,του ειπα το ιστορικο των κρισεων(πως ξεκινησαν κλπ)με αποτελεσμα να μου δωσει ζαναξ 3 φορες την μερα μισο πρωι μεσημερι και το βραδυ ολοκληρο.αυτα για δυο μηνες για να ερθω λιγο στα καλα μου και να βοηθηθω να ορθοποδησω.ειχα γυρισει ολους τους καρδιολογους,εξετασεις,τρι πλεξ καρδιας,τα παντα ολα τελεια...το πνευμα επασχε.....οποτε το πνευμα θα θεραπευα....πηρα την αποφαση να σταματησω τα χαπια και να παρω σκυλο.ελαττωσα τις δοσειε μου σταδιακα για να μην παθω στερητικο συνδρομο,φροντισα να τρωω μαυρη σοκολατα,ελαττωσα λιπαρα,αυξησα την σωματικη μου δραστηριοτα,ακουγα περισσοτερη μουσικη,πηγαινα εκκλησια και κοινωνουσα,εξομολογηθηκα για οτι με βαραινε κι ας ακουγεται χαζο αυτο,πηρα μετα τις καραμελιτσες μου τις τικ τακ και επεισα τον εαυτο μου οτι επαιρνα πιο ελαφρια φαρμακα,να μην νιωθω οτι δεν ειχα καμμια ασπιδα προστασιας εναντια στο κακο οπως το αποκαλουσα....σε εναν μηνα ειδα διαφορα γιατι ειχα πειθαρχια καθως ημουν και πρωην αθλητρια στιβου στα 100μ.πιστευω να βοηθησα καπως  :Smile:

----------


## Giorgos27

> Οπως ειπα και πιο πριν ειναι ολα θεμα μυαλου!αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι 36 ετων,δραστηριο ατομο,κανω γυμναστικη,περπαταω αρκετα,ζωγραφιζω,γραφω γενικοτερα και εχω διαρκως το μυαλο μου και το σωμα μου σε κατασταση που δεν το αφηνω να πεσει σε αυτη τη λουμπα ξανα.με βοηθησε οπως ειπα οτι το πηρα πατριωτικα,δεν το εβαλα κατω γιατι οσους κι αν ειχα γυρω μου να λενε ηρεμησε εισαι καλα εγω δεν ηρεμουσα με τιποτα.μονο ΕΣΥ θα βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου και το εννοω.για αρχη συζητησε το με εναν ειδικο και απευθειας θα κρινει τι ειναι καλυτερο γισ σενα.εμενα διεκρινε απευθειας οτι ειχα κρισεις πανικου,του ειπα το ιστορικο των κρισεων(πως ξεκινησαν κλπ)με αποτελεσμα να μου δωσει ζαναξ 3 φορες την μερα μισο πρωι μεσημερι και το βραδυ ολοκληρο.αυτα για δυο μηνες για να ερθω λιγο στα καλα μου και να βοηθηθω να ορθοποδησω.ειχα γυρισει ολους τους καρδιολογους,εξετασεις,τρι πλεξ καρδιας,τα παντα ολα τελεια...το πνευμα επασχε.....οποτε το πνευμα θα θεραπευα....πηρα την αποφαση να σταματησω τα χαπια και να παρω σκυλο.ελαττωσα τις δοσειε μου σταδιακα για να μην παθω στερητικο συνδρομο,φροντισα να τρωω μαυρη σοκολατα,ελαττωσα λιπαρα,αυξησα την σωματικη μου δραστηριοτα,ακουγα περισσοτερη μουσικη,πηγαινα εκκλησια και κοινωνουσα,εξομολογηθηκα για οτι με βαραινε κι ας ακουγεται χαζο αυτο,πηρα μετα τις καραμελιτσες μου τις τικ τακ και επεισα τον εαυτο μου οτι επαιρνα πιο ελαφρια φαρμακα,να μην νιωθω οτι δεν ειχα καμμια ασπιδα προστασιας εναντια στο κακο οπως το αποκαλουσα....σε εναν μηνα ειδα διαφορα γιατι ειχα πειθαρχια καθως ημουν και πρωην αθλητρια στιβου στα 100μ.πιστευω να βοηθησα καπως


πηγα σε ειδικο και μου ειπε οτι μπορεις και μονος σου οτι απλα εχεις διαταραχη πανικου κανω επισκεψεις απο το μαρτιο και συνεχιζω ακομα....και εγω πεισμα αλλα καμια φορα τα σωματικα ειναι τοσο εντονα σε διαρκεια και ενταση που με βαζουν στο τρυπακι οτι κατι εχω...και εγω κανω γυμναστηριο αλλα οταν παω και ζοριζομαι με πιανει δυσπνοια και ζαλαδα...ενω κανονικα με το γυμναστηριο θα επρεπε να χαλαρωνω...τωρα τι να πω!αφου το καταφερες σε το συντομο χρονικο διαστημα μπραβο σου...εγω το παλευω ακομα!
π.χ παω για καφε με την κοπελα μ η για φαγητο και ολοι την ωρα δυσπνοια..

----------


## kathy®

> πηγα σε ειδικο και μου ειπε οτι μπορεις και μονος σου οτι απλα εχεις διαταραχη πανικου κανω επισκεψεις απο το μαρτιο και συνεχιζω ακομα....και εγω πεισμα αλλα καμια φορα τα σωματικα ειναι τοσο εντονα σε διαρκεια και ενταση που με βαζουν στο τρυπακι οτι κατι εχω...και εγω κανω γυμναστηριο αλλα οταν παω και ζοριζομαι με πιανει δυσπνοια και ζαλαδα...ενω κανονικα με το γυμναστηριο θα επρεπε να χαλαρωνω...τωρα τι να πω!αφου το καταφερες σε το συντομο χρονικο διαστημα μπραβο σου...εγω το παλευω ακομα!
> π.χ παω για καφε με την κοπελα μ η για φαγητο και ολοι την ωρα δυσπνοια..


 Στο γυμναστηριο δεν θα ζοριζεσαι θα κανεις οσο αντεχεις.....δεν θα καταπονεις τον εαυτο σου,ισως εχεις συνδεσει κιολας την σωματικη καταπονηση με τις κρισεις πανικου.μηπως πιστευεις πως με το να αυξησεις τους καρδιακους σου παλμους οτι θα παθεις καρδια και το σωμα σου αντιδραει σε αυτο με δυσπνοια και σε κανει να σταματας;;;

----------


## kathy®

> πηγα σε ειδικο και μου ειπε οτι μπορεις και μονος σου οτι απλα εχεις διαταραχη πανικου κανω επισκεψεις απο το μαρτιο και συνεχιζω ακομα....και εγω πεισμα αλλα καμια φορα τα σωματικα ειναι τοσο εντονα σε διαρκεια και ενταση που με βαζουν στο τρυπακι οτι κατι εχω...και εγω κανω γυμναστηριο αλλα οταν παω και ζοριζομαι με πιανει δυσπνοια και ζαλαδα...ενω κανονικα με το γυμναστηριο θα επρεπε να χαλαρωνω...τωρα τι να πω!αφου το καταφερες σε το συντομο χρονικο διαστημα μπραβο σου...εγω το παλευω ακομα!
> π.χ παω για καφε με την κοπελα μ η για φαγητο και ολοι την ωρα δυσπνοια..


Μηπως εχασες καποιον ξαφνικα γνωστο ειτε συγγενη απο καρδια και το εχεις συνδυασει ετσι;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ΕΣΥ θα βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου και το εννοω.


 kaπως ετσι ειναι

----------


## kathy®

> kaπως ετσι ειναι


 :Wink:  μπορει και θα το κανει!!!

----------


## hapydays

αν εχεις κανει οτι εξεταση επρεπε να κανεις κ ο γιατρος σου σε διαβεβαιωνει πως δεν εχεις τιποτα δεξου το!!!
μν πολεμας αυτο που νιωθεις γιατι αγριευει... δεξου το! 
κανε υπομονη κ συνεχισε με το θεραπευτη σου....
θα τα καταφερεις!!!!

----------


## betelgeuse

Χμ , το θεμα εχει φτασει στις 9 σελιδες . Απαντω μονο στο πρωτο ποστ . 
Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε , επαθα την πρωτη κριση πανικου στα 16 , τωρα ειμαι 28 παρα λιγες μερες . 
Σε αυτα τα 12 χρονια λοιπον εχω παρει φαρμακα για 3 μηνες και κατι ψιλα και μαλιστα αφου ειχα σταματησει να παθαινω κρισεις πανικου . Οποτε ναι , πιστευω πως ειναι δυνατον να τις ξεπερασει καποιος χωρις φαρμακα , αλλα οχι χωρις να δουλεψει αρκετα με τον εαυτο του . 
Οταν ημουν στα πολυ χαλια μου δεν μπορουσα να παω ουτε μεχρι το ψιλικατζιδικο , το οποιο ηταν ακριβως απενταντι απο το σπιτι . Καποια στιγμη επειδη δεν την παλευα αλλο σε αυτη την κατασταση αρχισα να βγαινω μεχρι το μπαλκονι ( ξερω ακουγεται γελοιο ) , μετα αρχισα να βγαινω και να πηγαινω μεχρι το ψιλικατζιδικο , μετα μεγαλυτερες αποστασεις .Καποια στιγμη λοιπον , οσες φρικες και να ετρωγα , το αγχος μου επαψε να υπερνικα την θεληση μου να αποδεικνυω στον εαυτο μου οτι μπορω να βγω .Και καπως ετσι τα καταφερα και εγινα παλι λειτουργικη.
Στο σημερα , δεν εχω ξεπερασει ολα μου τα προβληματα μου ( ετσι και αλλιως πασχω απο ιψδ ) , απλα δεν αφηνω τιποτα να με αποσπα απο τους στοχους μου.

Αρχισε να πηγαινεις κοντρα στον φοβο σου και καλη σου επιτυχια .

----------


## Giorgos27

> Μηπως εχασες καποιον ξαφνικα γνωστο ειτε συγγενη απο καρδια και το εχεις συνδυασει ετσι;


το 2010 την γιαγια μου αλλα εφυγε απο γηρατεια....

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Μπραβο σου cathy!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μπραβο σου cathy!!


 εσυ που εισουν κρυμενος τοσα χρονια

----------


## Giorgos27

> Χμ , το θεμα εχει φτασει στις 9 σελιδες . Απαντω μονο στο πρωτο ποστ . 
> Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε , επαθα την πρωτη κριση πανικου στα 16 , τωρα ειμαι 28 παρα λιγες μερες . 
> Σε αυτα τα 12 χρονια λοιπον εχω παρει φαρμακα για 3 μηνες και κατι ψιλα και μαλιστα αφου ειχα σταματησει να παθαινω κρισεις πανικου . Οποτε ναι , πιστευω πως ειναι δυνατον να τις ξεπερασει καποιος χωρις φαρμακα , αλλα οχι χωρις να δουλεψει αρκετα με τον εαυτο του . 
> Οταν ημουν στα πολυ χαλια μου δεν μπορουσα να παω ουτε μεχρι το ψιλικατζιδικο , το οποιο ηταν ακριβως απενταντι απο το σπιτι . Καποια στιγμη επειδη δεν την παλευα αλλο σε αυτη την κατασταση αρχισα να βγαινω μεχρι το μπαλκονι ( ξερω ακουγεται γελοιο ) , μετα αρχισα να βγαινω και να πηγαινω μεχρι το ψιλικατζιδικο , μετα μεγαλυτερες αποστασεις .Καποια στιγμη λοιπον , οσες φρικες και να ετρωγα , το αγχος μου επαψε να υπερνικα την θεληση μου να αποδεικνυω στον εαυτο μου οτι μπορω να βγω .Και καπως ετσι τα καταφερα και εγινα παλι λειτουργικη.
> Στο σημερα , δεν εχω ξεπερασει ολα μου τα προβληματα μου ( ετσι και αλλιως πασχω απο ιψδ ) , απλα δεν αφηνω τιποτα να με αποσπα απο τους στοχους μου.
> 
> Αρχισε να πηγαινεις κοντρα στον φοβο σου και καλη σου επιτυχια .


χαιρομαι που το παλευεις και σου ευχομαι καλη δυναμη και οτι καλυτερο γτ ξερω πως ειναι....επειδη κ εγω καπως ετσι ειχα κοψει πολλα αλλα ειμαι στην φαση οτι δν την παλευω αλλο θελω να κανω πραγματα να ζησω και προφανως γι αυτο εχω την εξαρση αλλα δν το βαζω κατω....αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι η ζαλαδα/δυσπνοια κτλπ που οταν με πιασει μου κραταει κ ας μην ειμαι αγχομενος ή οταν πιω κανενα ποτο με πιανουν ολα...αυθυποβολη τοσο πολυ? αυτο ειναι που με μπερδευει πολλες φορες...εχθες ας που ειμαι ελεγα ειμαι καλα δν θα βαλω σκεψεις να ενεργοποιησω το συμπαθυτικο νευρικο συστημα και οντος πηγα γυμναστηριο μια χαρα....ειναι ενα μπερδεμα! :/

----------


## kathy®

> Μπραβο σου cathy!!


Thanks!!!



> χαιρομαι που το παλευεις και σου ευχομαι καλη δυναμη και οτι καλυτερο γτ ξερω πως ειναι....επειδη κ εγω καπως ετσι ειχα κοψει πολλα αλλα ειμαι στην φαση οτι δν την παλευω αλλο θελω να κανω πραγματα να ζησω και προφανως γι αυτο εχω την εξαρση αλλα δν το βαζω κατω....αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι η ζαλαδα/δυσπνοια κτλπ που οταν με πιασει μου κραταει κ ας μην ειμαι αγχομενος ή οταν πιω κανενα ποτο με πιανουν ολα...αυθυποβολη τοσο πολυ? αυτο ειναι που με μπερδευει πολλες φορες...εχθες ας που ειμαι ελεγα ειμαι καλα δν θα βαλω σκεψεις να ενεργοποιησω το συμπαθυτικο νευρικο συστημα και οντος πηγα γυμναστηριο μια χαρα....ειναι ενα μπερδεμα! :/


Θα λες απλα ειμαι καλα....οταν πιστευεις οτι θα σε πιασει προκαταβολικα το μυαλο ενεργοποιει αμυνες και το κανει πραγματικοτητα υποσυνειδητα.πριν κοιμηθεις θα λες πως το πρωι θα προσπαθησεις κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας να μην σκεφτεσαι καν.αν θες αφησε για μερικες μερες το γυμναστηριο και ξεκινα περπατημα με mp3,να μην εισαι στασιμος και αφησε το ματι να χαζεψει τριγυρω.η κοπελα σου τι σου λεει για ολα αυτα;γενικα νιωθεις ασφαλης στη σχεση σου και με τους γυρω σου;στον χωρο σου σε πιανουν αυτα ή καπου εξω παντα και με συγκεκριμενα ατομα γυρω σου;μηπως γενικα ξυπνουν μηχανισμοι αμυνας σε ανασφαλεια.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Στα λογια ειναι ευκολα..Στις πραξεις ζοριζομαι εγω!!

Αστα

----------


## kathy®

> Στα λογια ειναι ευκολα..Στις πραξεις ζοριζομαι εγω!!
> 
> Αστα


Τα λογια γινονται πραξη μονο με πειθαρχια.ατσαλινη κιολας.περασα δια πυρος και σιδηρου δυο χρονια τωρα,δεν κυλησα ουτε μια στιγμη σε τετοια κατασταση ξανα.γιατι αν δεν βοηθησω το σωμα μου να γινει καλα εχοντας το μυαλο καλα πως θα γινει;αυτη τη στιγμη που σου μιλαω περιμενα βιοψιες απο πολυποδες στομαχου τους οποιους εντοπισα μετα απο επιμονους πονους τον μαρτιο.εχω 40 και βαλε πολυποδες στο στομαχι......επαθα θρομβωση τον ιουλιο στο χερι απο φλεβοκαθετηρα για το στομαχι εκανα αντιπηκτικες μια βδομαδα,τωρα περιμενω τον ελεγχο θρομβοφιλιας γιατι πιστευουν οι γιατροι πως εχω ενα σπανιο συνδρομο που οφειλεται στην θρομβοφιλια και στην πολυποδιαση.θα κανω δυο χειρουργειαγια αφαιρεση μιας και βγηκαν αρνητικεε για κακοηθεια οι βιοψιες,επαθα θρομβωση στο χερι και στο ποδι ξανα πριν δυο χρονια,φοραω καλσον διαβαθμισμενης συμπιεσης,τρωω επι δυο χρονια μονο βραστα φαγητα και οχι τα παντα.πχ μαρουλι εχω να φαω δυο χρονια....ατσαλινη πειθαρχια....δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως....το παλευω και φαντασου να παθαινα κρισεις πανικου μετα απο ολα αυτα....ουτε ενααπλο ντεπον δεν μπορω να παρω...εφ ορου ζωης θα κανω δυο φορες το χρονο γαστροσκοπησεις και ανα τριμηνο θα δινω αιμα για να βλεπουν τον αιματοκριτη.αν πεφτει σημαινει πως αυξηθηκαν οι πολυποδες και θα πρεπει να τους αφαιρω ενδοσκοπικα.ειναι γενετικο βλεπεις ολο αυτο οποτε θα βγαζωπαντα νεους....η περιπτωση μου ειναι απο τις λιγες λογω ηλικιας.αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω.τι αλλο μπορω να κανω;οποτε χαμογελαστε στο μελλον σας,δειτε το παρον σας,να αγαπατε και να δινετε.αυτο με διδαξαν αυτα τα δυο χρονια εντονα...

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Διαβαζοντας το παραπανω τι μπορω να γραψω!!! Παραδειγμα για μιμιση εισαι.

Απλα και παλι εδω μπαινει ο παραγοντας ανθρωπος και η διαφορετικοτητα του καθενος μας..

Πολλες φορες εχω πει να σκεφτομαι θετικα και να κανω πραγματα και στην 1η-2η αναποδια παλι πισω στο κλεισιμο..
Αυτο το ρημαδι το γυμναστηριο ποσες φορες εχω πει οτι θα ατο αρχισω...την μια σκεφτομαι τις ταχυκαρδιες την αλλη τις εκτακτες ε δεν ξεκουναω!!!

Αυριο εχω ραντεβου με μια ψυχολογο.

----------


## kathy®

> Διαβαζοντας το παραπανω τι μπορω να γραψω!!! Παραδειγμα για μιμιση εισαι.
> 
> Απλα και παλι εδω μπαινει ο παραγοντας ανθρωπος και η διαφορετικοτητα του καθενος μας..
> 
> Πολλες φορες εχω πει να σκεφτομαι θετικα και να κανω πραγματα και στην 1η-2η αναποδια παλι πισω στο κλεισιμο..
> Αυτο το ρημαδι το γυμναστηριο ποσες φορες εχω πει οτι θα ατο αρχισω...την μια σκεφτομαι τις ταχυκαρδιες την αλλη τις εκτακτες ε δεν ξεκουναω!!!
> 
> Αυριο εχω ραντεβου με μια ψυχολογο.


Και ο ψυχολογος τι πιστευεις θα σου προσφερει ακριβως;

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Να παω να μιλησω λιγο. Να δω μηπως ειναι μια βοηθεια..Αφου με τα φαρμακα ειμαι σε μια στασιμη κατασταση..

----------


## Giorgos27

> Thanks!!!
> 
> Θα λες απλα ειμαι καλα....οταν πιστευεις οτι θα σε πιασει προκαταβολικα το μυαλο ενεργοποιει αμυνες και το κανει πραγματικοτητα υποσυνειδητα.πριν κοιμηθεις θα λες πως το πρωι θα προσπαθησεις κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας να μην σκεφτεσαι καν.αν θες αφησε για μερικες μερες το γυμναστηριο και ξεκινα περπατημα με mp3,να μην εισαι στασιμος και αφησε το ματι να χαζεψει τριγυρω.η κοπελα σου τι σου λεει για ολα αυτα;γενικα νιωθεις ασφαλης στη σχεση σου και με τους γυρω σου;στον χωρο σου σε πιανουν αυτα ή καπου εξω παντα και με συγκεκριμενα ατομα γυρω σου;μηπως γενικα ξυπνουν μηχανισμοι αμυνας σε ανασφαλεια.


παω και περπατηματα με το σκυλο μαζι και την κοπελα μου μαζι...η σχεση μ μια χαρα δν εχω αμφιβολιες μ αγαπαει κ την αγαπαω και ειναι σωστη κ με στηριζει οσο μπορει....δν εχει να λεει που θα με πιασει παντου μπορει προφανως κατα ποσο ειμαι προκατηλειμενος με το μερος που θα παω και τι θα σκευτω προφανως.....και η οικογενεια μ με στηριζει...καθαρα δικο μ θεμα το βλεπω....μπορει να κανω και λαθος ξερω γω πια με οσα εχω περασει...εχθες παντως που δν μπηκα στο τρυπακι τι εχω και κατι κ ολο αυτο ειμουν κομπλε.....ξερω γω...τι να πω πια

----------


## kathy®

> παω και περπατηματα με το σκυλο μαζι και την κοπελα μου μαζι...η σχεση μ μια χαρα δν εχω αμφιβολιες μ αγαπαει κ την αγαπαω και ειναι σωστη κ με στηριζει οσο μπορει....δν εχει να λεει που θα με πιασει παντου μπορει προφανως κατα ποσο ειμαι προκατηλειμενος με το μερος που θα παω και τι θα σκευτω προφανως.....και η οικογενεια μ με στηριζει...καθαρα δικο μ θεμα το βλεπω....μπορει να κανω και λαθος ξερω γω πια με οσα εχω περασει...εχθες παντως που δν μπηκα στο τρυπακι τι εχω και κατι κ ολο αυτο ειμουν κομπλε.....ξερω γω...τι να πω πια


Στα λογια μου ερχεσαι....ολα ειναι στο μυαλο!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos27

> Τα λογια γινονται πραξη μονο με πειθαρχια.ατσαλινη κιολας.περασα δια πυρος και σιδηρου δυο χρονια τωρα,δεν κυλησα ουτε μια στιγμη σε τετοια κατασταση ξανα.γιατι αν δεν βοηθησω το σωμα μου να γινει καλα εχοντας το μυαλο καλα πως θα γινει;αυτη τη στιγμη που σου μιλαω περιμενα βιοψιες απο πολυποδες στομαχου τους οποιους εντοπισα μετα απο επιμονους πονους τον μαρτιο.εχω 40 και βαλε πολυποδες στο στομαχι......επαθα θρομβωση τον ιουλιο στο χερι απο φλεβοκαθετηρα για το στομαχι εκανα αντιπηκτικες μια βδομαδα,τωρα περιμενω τον ελεγχο θρομβοφιλιας γιατι πιστευουν οι γιατροι πως εχω ενα σπανιο συνδρομο που οφειλεται στην θρομβοφιλια και στην πολυποδιαση.θα κανω δυο χειρουργειαγια αφαιρεση μιας και βγηκαν αρνητικεε για κακοηθεια οι βιοψιες,επαθα θρομβωση στο χερι και στο ποδι ξανα πριν δυο χρονια,φοραω καλσον διαβαθμισμενης συμπιεσης,τρωω επι δυο χρονια μονο βραστα φαγητα και οχι τα παντα.πχ μαρουλι εχω να φαω δυο χρονια....ατσαλινη πειθαρχια....δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως....το παλευω και φαντασου να παθαινα κρισεις πανικου μετα απο ολα αυτα....ουτε ενααπλο ντεπον δεν μπορω να παρω...εφ ορου ζωης θα κανω δυο φορες το χρονο γαστροσκοπησεις και ανα τριμηνο θα δινω αιμα για να βλεπουν τον αιματοκριτη.αν πεφτει σημαινει πως αυξηθηκαν οι πολυποδες και θα πρεπει να τους αφαιρω ενδοσκοπικα.ειναι γενετικο βλεπεις ολο αυτο οποτε θα βγαζωπαντα νεους....η περιπτωση μου ειναι απο τις λιγες λογω ηλικιας.αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω.τι αλλο μπορω να κανω;οποτε χαμογελαστε στο μελλον σας,δειτε το παρον σας,να αγαπατε και να δινετε.αυτο με διδαξαν αυτα τα δυο χρονια εντονα...


μετα απο αυτο και εγω τι μπορω να γραψω.....μεγαλειο καρδιας δυναμης ολα μαζι....μπραβο χιλια μπραβο και ενα μεγαλυτερο ευχαριστω που δινεις την βοηθεια σου!

----------


## kathy®

> μετα απο αυτο και εγω τι μπορω να γραψω.....μεγαλειο καρδιας δυναμης ολα μαζι....μπραβο χιλια μπραβο και ενα μεγαλυτερο ευχαριστω που δινεις την βοηθεια σου!


Δεν ειναι μεγαλειο ψυχης απλα σου δειχνω τον γολγοθα μου και οτο οι κρισεις πανικου μρποστα σε ολα αυτα ηταν κατι μηδαμινο.....

----------


## Giorgos27

> Δεν ειναι μεγαλειο ψυχης απλα σου δειχνω τον γολγοθα μου και οτο οι κρισεις πανικου μρποστα σε ολα αυτα ηταν κατι μηδαμινο.....


ναι αλλα η κρισεις πανικου μπορει να μην σ αφηναν να διαχειριζεσε τα προβληματα που ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να ειναι περαστικα και αντιστροφως τα προβληματα να σε ειχαν σε κρισει πανικου...αν δν σε ενοχλει μπορεις να μ λυσεις μερικες αποριες ειχες κ εσυ δυσπνοιες σαν να μην ενιωθες αγχος απλα να υπαρχουν δυσπνοιες και ταση λιποθυμιας κ ασ εισουν ξαπλωμενη με λιγους παλμους????

----------


## kathy®

> ναι αλλα η κρισεις πανικου μπορει να μην σ αφηναν να διαχειριζεσε τα προβληματα που ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να ειναι περαστικα και αντιστροφως τα προβληματα να σε ειχαν σε κρισει πανικου...αν δν σε ενοχλει μπορεις να μ λυσεις μερικες αποριες ειχες κ εσυ δυσπνοιες σαν να μην ενιωθες αγχος απλα να υπαρχουν δυσπνοιες και ταση λιποθυμιας κ ασ εισουν ξαπλωμενη με λιγους παλμους????


Οι κρισεις πανικου εφυγαν ανεπιστρεπτι.....μια φορα μετα το θανατο του πατερα μου ενιωσα να παει να με πιασει αγχος αλλα ειπα μεσα μου ηρεμησε ρε,κοιτα γυρω σου,οτι κι αν συμβει θα πας σε γιατρο και ολα καλα....εφυγε αμεσως η ταχυκαρδια....ενιωθα κι εγω δυσπνοια,ζαλαδες κλπ ηταν ολα μεσα στο προγραμμα....αλλαζοντας ριζικα την ζωη μου τελικα διαπιστωσα πως ηταν πολλα πραγματα που πυροδοτουσαν τις καταστασεις απλα δεν το ειχα καταλαβει...

----------


## kathy®

Οπως ειχε πει και ο ιδιος ο ψυχιατρος τοτε,υπαρχουν καταστασεις,γεγονοτα,συζητ ησεις που επιβαρυνουν μια τετοια κατασταση ασχετα αν δεν το καταλαβαινουμε εκεινη τη στιγμη....ακομη καιμια σκηνη της γενοκτονιας των Παλαιστινιων,των Συριων κλπ,μπορει να επιβαρυνει το υποσυνειδητο ασχετα αν η συνειδηση εκεινη τ στιγμη το προσπερασει....δυστυχως ο εγκεφαλος κραταει μπακ απ με αποτελεσμα να βγουν με καποιο τροπο στην επιφανεια θαμμενα αρνητικα συναισθηματα...γινεται αποσυμφορηση να το πω αλλιως...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Γιωργο καλησπερα και συγνωμη για την καθυστερηση αλλα αντιμετωπιζα τεχνικα προβληματα με το ιντερνετ!! (ο ΟΤΕ στα ΠΟΤΕ του!!)

Λοιπον ειχαμε μεινει στο κομματι της δυσπνοιας!!Οπως προειπα ειμαι και ασθματικη και πρωην πανικοβλητη (ολα τα καλα εχω)..Το κομματι της δυσπνοιας που ειναι ισως το πιο κοινο συμπτωμα στην διαταραχη αγχους ειναι λιγο δυσκολο για τον παθων να διακρινει αν ειναι πραγματικη δυσπνοια.Θα σου απαντησω μονο ως ασθματικη που εχει και απο τις δυο δυσπνοιες,την αληθινη και την μη αληθινη  :Smile: 
Καταρχην στην σπιρομετρηση σου καπου ειπες οτι εβγαλες 103% εχω βγαλει ιδιο αποτελεσμα σε φιλο μου πνευμονολογο (εχω σχεση με το επαγγελμα-δεν ειμαι γιατρος) μια εποχη που νομιζα οτι ειχα ολο δυσπνοια και ενω επαιρνα εισπνεομενο και απο τα καλυτερα μαλιστα αυτη δεν υποχωρουσε!!ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ Γιωργο!!Παμε παλι στο ποσοστο που εβγαλε η σπιρο..Αυτο ειναι υπεραερισμος!!Ειναι αγχος..Φουσκωνεις με αναστεναγμους και επιπολαιες αναπνοες τα πνευμονια σου οξυγονο,εν ολιγοις λογω αγχους δεν αναπνεεις σωστα!Γι'αυτο και νιωθεις αυτη την δυσφορια..Δεν τα λεω εγω,ο πνευμονολογος μου, μου τα ειπε!
Η δυσπνοια συνηθως κανει "γατακια" στο στηθος ή εχεις εναν ελαφρυ συριγμο..Βλεπω οτι ο γιατρος σου εδωσε αερολιν,δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση το αερολιν να μην σου παρει την δυσπνοια,εκτος και αν εισαι φουλ ασθματικος (ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ) και παιρνεις αερολιν του σκοτωμου και σου κανει βρογχοσπασμο..δλδ παραπανω δυσπνοια!
Προσπαθησε να το εκλογικευσεις ολο αυτο..Ξερω πολυ καλα ποσο σιχαμενο και ενοχλητικο συμπτωμα ειναι η δυσπνοια..Δεν ειναι δυσπνοια ομως και εγω τουλαχιστον για την δικη σου περιπτωση κοβω και το χερι μου!  :Smile:

----------


## Giorgos27

> Γιωργο καλησπερα και συγνωμη για την καθυστερηση αλλα αντιμετωπιζα τεχνικα προβληματα με το ιντερνετ!! (ο ΟΤΕ στα ΠΟΤΕ του!!)
> 
> Λοιπον ειχαμε μεινει στο κομματι της δυσπνοιας!!Οπως προειπα ειμαι και ασθματικη και πρωην πανικοβλητη (ολα τα καλα εχω)..Το κομματι της δυσπνοιας που ειναι ισως το πιο κοινο συμπτωμα στην διαταραχη αγχους ειναι λιγο δυσκολο για τον παθων να διακρινει αν ειναι πραγματικη δυσπνοια.Θα σου απαντησω μονο ως ασθματικη που εχει και απο τις δυο δυσπνοιες,την αληθινη και την μη αληθινη 
> Καταρχην στην σπιρομετρηση σου καπου ειπες οτι εβγαλες 103% εχω βγαλει ιδιο αποτελεσμα σε φιλο μου πνευμονολογο (εχω σχεση με το επαγγελμα-δεν ειμαι γιατρος) μια εποχη που νομιζα οτι ειχα ολο δυσπνοια και ενω επαιρνα εισπνεομενο και απο τα καλυτερα μαλιστα αυτη δεν υποχωρουσε!!ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ Γιωργο!!Παμε παλι στο ποσοστο που εβγαλε η σπιρο..Αυτο ειναι υπεραερισμος!!Ειναι αγχος..Φουσκωνεις με αναστεναγμους και επιπολαιες αναπνοες τα πνευμονια σου οξυγονο,εν ολιγοις λογω αγχους δεν αναπνεεις σωστα!Γι'αυτο και νιωθεις αυτη την δυσφορια..Δεν τα λεω εγω,ο πνευμονολογος μου, μου τα ειπε!
> Η δυσπνοια συνηθως κανει "γατακια" στο στηθος ή εχεις εναν ελαφρυ συριγμο..Βλεπω οτι ο γιατρος σου εδωσε αερολιν,δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση το αερολιν να μην σου παρει την δυσπνοια,εκτος και αν εισαι φουλ ασθματικος (ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ) και παιρνεις αερολιν του σκοτωμου και σου κανει βρογχοσπασμο..δλδ παραπανω δυσπνοια!
> Προσπαθησε να το εκλογικευσεις ολο αυτο..Ξερω πολυ καλα ποσο σιχαμενο και ενοχλητικο συμπτωμα ειναι η δυσπνοια..Δεν ειναι δυσπνοια ομως και εγω τουλαχιστον για την δικη σου περιπτωση κοβω και το χερι μου!


mnimonio να σε καλα και δν χρειαζεται να ζητας συγνωμη και εγω σημερα ειχα ιστοριες με τον οτε εδω...ολοι να το βλεπεις οτι δν θελουν να σε εξυπηρετησουν και ποσο μαλλον οταν εισαι επιχειρηση....εχουμε τα προβληματα μας κ εχουμε κ τον οτε :Ρ !Λοιπον εκοψα οτι επερνα και συνηλθα γτ ακομα κ το αταραξ που επερνα λογω ψιλοφοβιας με χαλουσε....τωρα οχι οτι ειμαι νορμαλ αλλα οκ δν εχω κατι να με απασχολει.....αφου εβγαλες κ εσυ το ιδιο νουμερο σπιρομετρηση γτ εσυ εχεις κ εγω δν εχω?βασικα δν εχω αυτα τα γατακια που λες εκτος κ αν τα νιωθω και δν μπορω να τα παρομοιασω...αλλα και με το αερολιν θα επρεπε να εφευγε.....αλλα αυτο το αγχος ρε παιδι μ γμτο το στανιο μ ποσο σε κουραζει ποσο προσπαθει αν σε ξεγελασει ποσο ποσο....σε βαζει σε ενα διλημα παθολογικο vs ψυχολογικο και εκει ειναι που πρεπει να μεινεις δυνατος απο οσο καταλαβα....θα ηθελες να μ πεις για την δυσπνοια σου κρατουσε ωρα?ηταν εντονη?δλδ να ζαλιζεσαι να μην σου φτανει ο αερας?να λες τωρα θα λιποθυμισω?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> mnimonio να σε καλα και δν χρειαζεται να ζητας συγνωμη και εγω σημερα ειχα ιστοριες με τον οτε εδω...ολοι να το βλεπεις οτι δν θελουν να σε εξυπηρετησουν και ποσο μαλλον οταν εισαι επιχειρηση....εχουμε τα προβληματα μας κ εχουμε κ τον οτε :Ρ !Λοιπον εκοψα οτι επερνα και συνηλθα γτ ακομα κ το αταραξ που επερνα λογω ψιλοφοβιας με χαλουσε....τωρα οχι οτι ειμαι νορμαλ αλλα οκ δν εχω κατι να με απασχολει.....αφου εβγαλες κ εσυ το ιδιο νουμερο σπιρομετρηση γτ εσυ εχεις κ εγω δν εχω?βασικα δν εχω αυτα τα γατακια που λες εκτος κ αν τα νιωθω και δν μπορω να τα παρομοιασω...αλλα και με το αερολιν θα επρεπε να εφευγε.....αλλα αυτο το αγχος ρε παιδι μ γμτο το στανιο μ ποσο σε κουραζει ποσο προσπαθει αν σε ξεγελασει ποσο ποσο....σε βαζει σε ενα διλημα παθολογικο vs ψυχολογικο και εκει ειναι που πρεπει να μεινεις δυνατος απο οσο καταλαβα....θα ηθελες να μ πεις για την δυσπνοια σου κρατουσε ωρα?ηταν εντονη?δλδ να ζαλιζεσαι να μην σου φτανει ο αερας?να λες τωρα θα λιποθυμισω?


Εχω πια ενα πολυ ηπιο ασθμα και αυτο εβγαλε και η σπιρομετρηση..Ακου τι σου λεω ομως..Οταν ειχα παει εγω στον γιατρο ημουν σε αγχος και το εισπνεομενο που παιρνω και επαιρνα χρονια δεν με επιανε!!Πραγμα αδυνατο!Πρωτον δεν το δικαιολογουσε η σπιρομετρηση,δευτερον παντα με επιανε!Αρα λοιπον δεν ειχε λογικη ολο αυτο οταν εγω ημουν με 103% οξυγονο να νιωθω δυσπνοια,να παιρνω χαζα παραπανω δοσεις εισπνεομενου και να νιωθω οτι δεν με πιανει κιολας..Και δεν ειχα συριγμο ή γατακια..Απλα ζαλιζομουν οπως εσυ και ενιωθα οτι δεν ειχα οξυγονο!!Λογω υπεραερισμου!Παρατηρησε τον εαυτο σου αν μπορεις εκεινη την ωρα που σε πιανει η "δυσπνοια" ποσο χαζα παιρνεις ανασες..Το ξερω σου λεω που ειναι δυσκολο να διακρινεις την αληθεια απο το ψεμα πανω στο συμπτωμα,ομως η δυσπνοια η κανονικη κανει αλλα πραγματα..Πεφτει το οξυγονο,μελανιαζουν τα χειλη..εχεις χρατσα χρουτσα οσο αναπνεεις!
Η δυσπνοια τοτε μου ειχε φυγει μολις μου ειπε τα αποτελεσματα,τα οποια κατα βαθος τα ηξερα!Δωσε αγωνα οχι με τα εισπνεομενα..Αλλα με τον εαυτο σου!
Ερωτηση..Ο πνευμονολογος σου ειπε οτι εχεις ασθμα?Γιατι σου εδωσε αερολιν?

----------


## Giorgos27

> Εχω πια ενα πολυ ηπιο ασθμα και αυτο εβγαλε και η σπιρομετρηση..Ακου τι σου λεω ομως..Οταν ειχα παει εγω στον γιατρο ημουν σε αγχος και το εισπνεομενο που παιρνω και επαιρνα χρονια δεν με επιανε!!Πραγμα αδυνατο!Πρωτον δεν το δικαιολογουσε η σπιρομετρηση,δευτερον παντα με επιανε!Αρα λοιπον δεν ειχε λογικη ολο αυτο οταν εγω ημουν με 103% οξυγονο να νιωθω δυσπνοια,να παιρνω χαζα παραπανω δοσεις εισπνεομενου και να νιωθω οτι δεν με πιανει κιολας..Και δεν ειχα συριγμο ή γατακια..Απλα ζαλιζομουν οπως εσυ και ενιωθα οτι δεν ειχα οξυγονο!!Λογω υπεραερισμου!Παρατηρησε τον εαυτο σου αν μπορεις εκεινη την ωρα που σε πιανει η "δυσπνοια" ποσο χαζα παιρνεις ανασες..Το ξερω σου λεω που ειναι δυσκολο να διακρινεις την αληθεια απο το ψεμα πανω στο συμπτωμα,ομως η δυσπνοια η κανονικη κανει αλλα πραγματα..Πεφτει το οξυγονο,μελανιαζουν τα χειλη..εχεις χρατσα χρουτσα οσο αναπνεεις!
> Η δυσπνοια τοτε μου ειχε φυγει μολις μου ειπε τα αποτελεσματα,τα οποια κατα βαθος τα ηξερα!Δωσε αγωνα οχι με τα εισπνεομενα..Αλλα με τον εαυτο σου!
> Ερωτηση..Ο πνευμονολογος σου ειπε οτι εχεις ασθμα?Γιατι σου εδωσε αερολιν?


παρα παρα παρα παρα πολυ βοηθητικη απαντηση μου ελυσες ενα σωρο αποριες....βασικα ειδε οτι με 4 εισπνοες αερολιν ειχα μια μικρι βελτιωση και ειπε οτι υπαρχη υποψια για ασθμα...αυτο και να τα παρω να δω αν ειμαι καλα αλλα με 4 εισπνοες και να εχω δυσπνοια λιγο δυσκολο σωστα?αυτη η λεπτη γραμμη απο την αληθεια και το ψεμα ειναι που κανει ολοι την δουλεια....

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> παρα παρα παρα παρα πολυ βοηθητικη απαντηση μου ελυσες ενα σωρο αποριες....βασικα ειδε οτι με 4 εισπνοες αερολιν ειχα μια μικρι βελτιωση και ειπε οτι υπαρχη υποψια για ασθμα...αυτο και να τα παρω να δω αν ειμαι καλα αλλα με 4 εισπνοες και να εχω δυσπνοια λιγο δυσκολο σωστα?αυτη η λεπτη γραμμη απο την αληθεια και το ψεμα ειναι που κανει ολοι την δουλεια....


Εισαι/ησουν καπνιστης??Μια αερολιν και ενα οποιοδηποτε εισπνεομενο ανοιγει τους πνευμονες και τους βρογχους ετσι και αλλιως..Ρε παλικαρι δεν πας να παρεις αλλη μια γνωμη?Τωρα το ξερω οτι σε επηρεαζω,αλλα δεν θα ηταν ασχημο..Σου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι αυτο που αισθανεσαι δεν συναδει με την υποψια ασθματος?Εσυ αισθανεσαι οτι ζαλιζεσαι και λιποθυμας με 103% σε σπιρομετρηση,σου μιλησε για υπεραερισμο ή να πας σε κανεναν αλλον?
Περα απο τον φοβο σου,σου κολλαει εσενα ολο αυτο που νιωθεις με τα αποτελεσματα?

----------


## Giorgos27

> Εισαι/ησουν καπνιστης??Μια αερολιν και ενα οποιοδηποτε εισπνεομενο ανοιγει τους πνευμονες και τους βρογχους ετσι και αλλιως..Ρε παλικαρι δεν πας να παρεις αλλη μια γνωμη?Τωρα το ξερω οτι σε επηρεαζω,αλλα δεν θα ηταν ασχημο..Σου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι αυτο που αισθανεσαι δεν συναδει με την υποψια ασθματος?Εσυ αισθανεσαι οτι ζαλιζεσαι και λιποθυμας με 103% σε σπιρομετρηση,σου μιλησε για υπεραερισμο ή να πας σε κανεναν αλλον?
> Περα απο τον φοβο σου,σου κολλαει εσενα ολο αυτο που νιωθεις με τα αποτελεσματα?


καλημερα!!!οχι δν μ κολαει πηγα και σε μια αλλη και μ ειπε παρτα κ μην μιλας....την ρωταω αν ηταν ασθμα για να νιωθω τετοια δυσπνοια δν θα επρεπε με το αερολιν να ειμαι καλυτερα????ναι μ λεει...τοτε τις λεω βλεπεις οτι υπαρχει καλυτερευση με το βρογχοδιασπαστικο δλδ (αερολιν 4 ψεκασιες) και κρυβει υποψια ασθματος...εχεις κ την αλεργικη ρινιτιδα....και τις λεω αφου οταν εκανα 4 εισπνοες αερολιν πιο πολυ δυσπνοια με επιασε...αντε βγαλε ακρη....

αα και καπνιστης οχι!αθλητης ναι  :Smile:

----------


## hapydays

mnimonio πολυ διαφωτιστικη.... 
γιωργο εχεις καποιο προβλημα με το στομαχι??? μου ειπε φιλος φαρμακοποιος οτι αν δν περασουν τα συμπτωματα μου κ με αυτη τη θεραπεια πρεπει να κανω γαστροσκοπηση.
Η γαστροοισοφαγικη παλινδρομιση( γοπ) προκαλει βηχα κ συμτωματα ασθματος. γκουγκλαρισα κ ισχυει! 
ξερω οτι εχω γοπ απο το 2008 που ειχα κανει γαστροσκοπηση (ω ναι εχω κ απο αυτο!!!) αλλα δν ηξερα οτι μπορει να χειροτερεψει η να μν το καταλαβαινω. εχω ερυγες κ ναυτιες κ καταλαβαινω οτι μετα το φαγητο μου ειναι απαγορευμενο να ξαπλωσω....
ρωτησα τν πνευμονολογο αν εχω ασθμα κ μου ειπε οτι κανεις δν θα μου απαντησει με σιγουρια γιατι τα αποτελεσματα των σπιρομετρησεων ειναι οριακα!!!
Τι να πω???

----------


## Giorgos27

> Εισαι/ησουν καπνιστης??Μια αερολιν και ενα οποιοδηποτε εισπνεομενο ανοιγει τους πνευμονες και τους βρογχους ετσι και αλλιως..Ρε παλικαρι δεν πας να παρεις αλλη μια γνωμη?Τωρα το ξερω οτι σε επηρεαζω,αλλα δεν θα ηταν ασχημο..Σου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι αυτο που αισθανεσαι δεν συναδει με την υποψια ασθματος?Εσυ αισθανεσαι οτι ζαλιζεσαι και λιποθυμας με 103% σε σπιρομετρηση,σου μιλησε για υπεραερισμο ή να πας σε κανεναν αλλον?
> Περα απο τον φοβο σου,σου κολλαει εσενα ολο αυτο που νιωθεις με τα αποτελεσματα?



πηγα σημερα και πηρα και αλλη γνωμη απο πνευμονολογο και μου ειπε η σπιρομετρηση ειναι οκ δν εχει αποφραξεις κτλπ....αλλα πρεπει να κανεις μια οταν σε πιανει ολο αυτο...με ακροαστηκε και ακουσε στην εντονη εκπνοη οτι εχω σφυριγμα...μονο αυτο και απλα μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να το ψαξω με το γιατρο μ που με παρακολουθει!δευτερα εχω κλεισει με το γιατρο μ που ειναι και οικογενειακος φιλος κ μικρος σε ηλικια απιστευτα εξυπηρετικος και υπομονετικος να παω γυμναστηριο και καπακι να με δει....τι να πω μακαρι οτι και να ειναι να βρω λυση να ηρεμησω....και σαν ερωτηση που του εκανα οτι εχω αγχος κτλπ κτλπ αν ειναι ψυχολογικο ή παθολογικο η απαντηση του ειναι οτι εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι παθολογικο...για να δουμε!

----------


## Giorgos27

> mnimonio πολυ διαφωτιστικη.... 
> γιωργο εχεις καποιο προβλημα με το στομαχι??? μου ειπε φιλος φαρμακοποιος οτι αν δν περασουν τα συμπτωματα μου κ με αυτη τη θεραπεια πρεπει να κανω γαστροσκοπηση.
> Η γαστροοισοφαγικη παλινδρομιση( γοπ) προκαλει βηχα κ συμτωματα ασθματος. γκουγκλαρισα κ ισχυει! 
> ξερω οτι εχω γοπ απο το 2008 που ειχα κανει γαστροσκοπηση (ω ναι εχω κ απο αυτο!!!) αλλα δν ηξερα οτι μπορει να χειροτερεψει η να μν το καταλαβαινω. εχω ερυγες κ ναυτιες κ καταλαβαινω οτι μετα το φαγητο μου ειναι απαγορευμενο να ξαπλωσω....
> ρωτησα τν πνευμονολογο αν εχω ασθμα κ μου ειπε οτι κανεις δν θα μου απαντησει με σιγουρια γιατι τα αποτελεσματα των σπιρομετρησεων ειναι οριακα!!!
> Τι να πω???


καλημερα happy!!!!εχω κανει κ εγω γαστροσκοπηση σιγα που θα ξεφευγε και αυτο μ βρηκε οτι εχω ελαφρια χαλαρωση της βαλβιδας αλλα δν μου συσχετισε την δυσπνοια με κατι απο το στομαχι!αλλα βεβαια οταν εχω δυσπνοια εχω και πονο εκει στο στομαχι....(στομαχι ειναι το διαφραγμα ειναι θα σε γελασω....)οποτε εγω συνεχιζω την τρελη αναζητηση με το αναπνευστικο και βλεπουμε!τι τραβαμε κ δν το μαρτυραμε!

----------


## hapydays

να σου πω? μπας κ ειμαστε αδελφια??? χαχαχαχ!!!
αρα...γοπ... αρα τι κανουμε? 
εγω θα ξαναπαω πνευμονολογο σε 27 μερες! κ βλεπουμε...
μετα δεν εχει!!! κατευθειαν γαστρεντερολογο, να μν τον αφησουμε παραπονεμενο οτι εχει καιρο να με δει!!!!
τι αλλο εχεις να εξαντλησεις δηλ στο αναπνευστικο???? απο εξετασεις???

----------


## hapydays

> πηγα σημερα και πηρα και αλλη γνωμη απο πνευμονολογο και μου ειπε η σπιρομετρηση ειναι οκ δν εχει αποφραξεις κτλπ....αλλα πρεπει να κανεις μια οταν σε πιανει ολο αυτο...με ακροαστηκε και ακουσε στην εντονη εκπνοη οτι εχω σφυριγμα...μονο αυτο και απλα μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να το ψαξω με το γιατρο μ που με παρακολουθει!δευτερα εχω κλεισει με το γιατρο μ που ειναι και οικογενειακος φιλος κ μικρος σε ηλικια απιστευτα εξυπηρετικος και υπομονετικος να παω γυμναστηριο και καπακι να με δει....τι να πω μακαρι οτι και να ειναι να βρω λυση να ηρεμησω....και σαν ερωτηση που του εκανα οτι εχω αγχος κτλπ κτλπ αν ειναι ψυχολογικο ή παθολογικο η απαντηση του ειναι οτι εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι παθολογικο...για να δουμε!


συγνωμη? ο πνευμονολογος δν μπορουσε να σε αναλαβει? ο οικογενειακος φιλος καλος οκ δεν λεω, αλλα ειναι το αναπνευστικο η ειδικοτητα του?????!!!
δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι σε εστειλε σε "αυτον που σε παρακολουθει"!!!

----------


## Giorgos27

> συγνωμη? ο πνευμονολογος δν μπορουσε να σε αναλαβει? ο οικογενειακος φιλος καλος οκ δεν λεω, αλλα ειναι το αναπνευστικο η ειδικοτητα του?????!!!
> δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι σε εστειλε σε "αυτον που σε παρακολουθει"!!!


γιατι εκεινος ειναι στην εντατικη στο νοσοκομειο κ δουλευει τρελες ωρες....ξερω γω λες να ειναι η παλινδρομιση?αλλα και το ασθμα παλι τραβηγμενο μ φαινεται....χαχααχ ακριβως ιδιο οποτε αν βρει ο ενας ακρη σωνει κ τον αλλο!για να δουμε απο βδομαδας που θα ξαναπαω στον πνευμονολογο να δουμε τι νεα θα ακουσουμε!  :Smile:

----------


## hapydays

> ....χαχααχ ακριβως ιδιο οποτε αν βρει ο ενας ακρη σωνει κ τον αλλο!


το ευχομαι! 
νιωθω μερικες φορες σν να με εχουν μουτζωσει!!! το ενα πισω απο το αλλο!!! δεν με αφηνει λιγο να ηρεμησω!!! αυτο θα ειναι το τελευταιο ομως!!! ε οχι αλλο!!! δεν το δεχομαι!!! 
κ ελπιζω κ για σενα το ιδιο!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Όταν πας στον πνευμονολογο Γιώργο ζήτησε του να σου δώσει ενα ροομετρο, είναι αυτό που φυσας με δυναμη..συνήθως τα έχουν στα ιατρεία τους.να σου πει ποια είναι η φυσιολογική τιμή που πρεπει να βγαζεις εσύ και όταν σε πιάνει δύσπνοια να κανεις την μέτρηση σου.βέβαια σε κόβω να το εχεις όλη μέρα στο στόμα χαχαχαχα, αλλά θα σε βοηθήσει και εσένα και τον γιατρό να καταλάβει.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Όταν πας στον πνευμονολογο Γιώργο ζήτησε του να σου δώσει ενα ροομετρο, είναι αυτό που φυσας με δυναμη..συνήθως τα έχουν στα ιατρεία τους.να σου πει ποια είναι η φυσιολογική τιμή που πρεπει να βγαζεις εσύ και όταν σε πιάνει δύσπνοια να κανεις την μέτρηση σου.βέβαια σε κόβω να το εχεις όλη μέρα στο στόμα χαχαχαχα, αλλά θα σε βοηθήσει και εσένα και τον γιατρό να καταλάβει.


ναι!!!!αυτο μ το ειπες εκει που πηγα την δευτερα θα παω καπακι απο το γυμναστηριο εκει να κανουμε μετρηση και να δουμε αν αλλαζει κατι αλλα ειχα σκοπο να ζητησω και το ροομετρο να δουμε τι παιζει.....σε ευχαριστω για ολες τις πληροφοριες αναμενουμε νεα!με πιανει ενα ξερο βηχας σαν να θελω να βγαλω φλεμα ενω δν εχω ή εχω και εχει κατεβει απο την μυτη εχεις τετοια εσυ στο ασθμα?

----------


## hapydays

> με πιανει ενα ξερο βηχας σαν να θελω να βγαλω φλεμα ενω δν εχω ή εχω και εχει κατεβει απο την μυτη εχεις τετοια εσυ στο ασθμα?


κ γω αυτο εχω κ σαν βραχναδα στη τραχεια καπως!!! Πφφφ

----------


## Giorgos27

> κ γω αυτο εχω κ σαν βραχναδα στη τραχεια καπως!!! Πφφφ


καλημεραααα κ σου ειπε οτι εχεις ασθμα?????

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα χωρις πεισμα δε προκειτε να κανεις απολυτως τιποτα ειναι κανονας αυτης της ζωης που λεει οτι οσο οι αλλοι θα σε ανφισβιτουν εσυ τοσο θα επιμενεις σε οτι πιστευεις

αν δεν επιμενεις ακομα κ ο μεγαλυτερος κ σπουδαιοτερος ανθρωπος να γενηθικες θα πιασεις πατο στο τελος.

δεν υπαρχει κανενας ανθρωπος που να πηγε μπροστα υποχωροντας οσο παραιτισαι τοσο σε παρνει απο κατω η ζωη.

----------


## Peach

Εγω παντως που εχω πολλα ψυχοσωματικα εδω και 2 μηνες, πηγα σε ομοιοπαθητικο ψυχιατρο και βλεπω διαφορα, αργα αλλα σταθερα βηματα.Δεν λεω οτι ειναι για ολους, σε μενα ομως εστω και σιγα σιγα λειτουργει.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Εγω παντως που εχω πολλα ψυχοσωματικα εδω και 2 μηνες, πηγα σε ομοιοπαθητικο ψυχιατρο και βλεπω διαφορα, αργα αλλα σταθερα βηματα.Δεν λεω οτι ειναι για ολους, σε μενα ομως εστω και σιγα σιγα λειτουργει.


δηλαδη?για πες τι ενιωθες και πες τι βηματα εκανες κ με τι βοηθεια?θα βοηθησει πολλους εδω πιστευω...

----------


## Giorgos27

> βασικα χωρις πεισμα δε προκειτε να κανεις απολυτως τιποτα ειναι κανονας αυτης της ζωης που λεει οτι οσο οι αλλοι θα σε ανφισβιτουν εσυ τοσο θα επιμενεις σε οτι πιστευεις
> 
> αν δεν επιμενεις ακομα κ ο μεγαλυτερος κ σπουδαιοτερος ανθρωπος να γενηθικες θα πιασεις πατο στο τελος.
> 
> δεν υπαρχει κανενας ανθρωπος που να πηγε μπροστα υποχωροντας οσο παραιτισαι τοσο σε παρνει απο κατω η ζωη.


εχεις δικιο...και ειδικα με τις κρισεις πανικου θελει πολυ πεισμα!

----------


## Peach

> δηλαδη?για πες τι ενιωθες και πες τι βηματα εκανες κ με τι βοηθεια?θα βοηθησει πολλους εδω πιστευω...


Κοιταξε εγω ταλαιπωρουμουν απο ιλιγγους μετα απο ένα ταξιδι, πρέπει να έχω συνδρομο των ταξιδιωτων, δηλαδη νιωθω οτι ακομα κουνιεμαι σα να ειμαι σε καραβι μηνες μετα απο το ταξιδι. Μου ετυχε πρωτη φορα μετα πριν απο 2 χρονια, περασε μονο του, και μετα απο ενα αλλο ταξιδι ξαναγυρισε. Ειχε αρχισει να ξαναφευγει απο μονο του μέχρι που αγχωθηκα με την κατασταση και ξεκινησα να ζαλιζομαι παρα πολυ και συνεχεια. Επαθα μια κριση πανικου, αρρστοφοβια (νομιζα οτι εχς ογκο στον εγκεφαλο και τα λοιπα), και πηγα σε νευρολογο ο οποιος μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο το αγχος. Μερες μετα αρχισε να ποναει και να μουδιαζει το κεφαλι μου ταυτοχρονα με τις ζαλαδες, μα μουδιαζουν χερια ποδια, δεν μπορουσα να φαω ουτε να κοιμηθω, ειχα ταχυκαρδιες και μια διαθεση σκατα. Πιστευα οτι εχει τελειωσει ο κοσμος, αγχωνομουν για τη δουλεια, για τις ευθυνες, για τον φιλο μου που συγκατοικουμε, για τους γονεις μου, ολα ξαφνικα μου φανηκαν ενα τεραστιο αγχος, συν τα ψυχοσωματικα. Το συζητησα με τους γονεις μου (πριν δεν ειχα κανενα απολυτως προβλημα), και ειπαμε οτι δεν θα παμε ακομα σε καποιον ψυχιατρο, γιατι δεν ηθελα να μπω σε λουκι με χαπια εκτος και αν ηταν απαραιτητο (δεν κρινω οποιον το κανει, εγω ηθελα να δοκιμασω κατι αλλο). Πηγα σε εναν ομοιοπαθητικο (ο οποιοσ εχει σπουδασει και κανονικα ψυχιατρος, απλα ασχολειται με εναλλακτικες θεραπειες), στον οποιο εξιστορησα λεπτομερως τι μου συμβαινει, και μου ειπε πως σιγα σιγα θα το λυσουμε. Εκανα μια επισκεψη μαζι του οπου μου πηρε λεπτομερες ιστορικο, μου εδωσε καποιου ειδους τσαγια και κατι εκχυλισματα απο μανιταρια που τα παιρνω καθε μερα σαν αποτοξινωση, και απο εκει και περα καποιες φυτικες σταγονες για τον υπνο, και κατι χαπια που πηρα απο ενα ειδικο φαρμακειο οι οποιοι συνεργαζονται μαζι του και φτιαχνουν φαρμακα για την καθε περιπτωση.Απο τοτε πιυ ξεκινησα να ακολουθω τις οδηγιες του, παρολο που δεν εχω επανελθει 100% ενα μηνα μετα, εχω σιγουρα αρχισει να αισθανομαι καλυτερα, να κοιμαμαι περισσοτερο, να μπορω να φαω, οι ζαλαδες εχουν καπως καλυτερεψει.Οταν καποια στιγμη μεσα στο μηνα φρικαρα παλι, τον πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου εδωσε και κατι αλλα χαπια με τα οποια κοιμαμαι σαν πουλακι(σημειωτεον ολα τα χαπια ειναι απο φυτικα σκευασματα).Εχω ραντεβου μαζι του αρχες σεπτεμβρη παλι, για να επαναπροσαρμοσουμε την αγωγη.Εγω πιστευω ειλικρινα οτι αξιζει τον κοπο κανεις να προσπαθησει, το ξερω οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι πολεμιοι της ομοιοπαθητικης αλλα εγω γνωριζω πολυ κοσμο που εχει βοηθηθει, και στο κατω κατω ακομα και placebo να ειναι, το θεμα ειναι οτι λειτουργει και βοηθαει.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Κοιταξε εγω ταλαιπωρουμουν απο ιλιγγους μετα απο ένα ταξιδι, πρέπει να έχω συνδρομο των ταξιδιωτων, δηλαδη νιωθω οτι ακομα κουνιεμαι σα να ειμαι σε καραβι μηνες μετα απο το ταξιδι. Μου ετυχε πρωτη φορα μετα πριν απο 2 χρονια, περασε μονο του, και μετα απο ενα αλλο ταξιδι ξαναγυρισε. Ειχε αρχισει να ξαναφευγει απο μονο του μέχρι που αγχωθηκα με την κατασταση και ξεκινησα να ζαλιζομαι παρα πολυ και συνεχεια. Επαθα μια κριση πανικου, αρρστοφοβια (νομιζα οτι εχς ογκο στον εγκεφαλο και τα λοιπα), και πηγα σε νευρολογο ο οποιος μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο το αγχος. Μερες μετα αρχισε να ποναει και να μουδιαζει το κεφαλι μου ταυτοχρονα με τις ζαλαδες, μα μουδιαζουν χερια ποδια, δεν μπορουσα να φαω ουτε να κοιμηθω, ειχα ταχυκαρδιες και μια διαθεση σκατα. Πιστευα οτι εχει τελειωσει ο κοσμος, αγχωνομουν για τη δουλεια, για τις ευθυνες, για τον φιλο μου που συγκατοικουμε, για τους γονεις μου, ολα ξαφνικα μου φανηκαν ενα τεραστιο αγχος, συν τα ψυχοσωματικα. Το συζητησα με τους γονεις μου (πριν δεν ειχα κανενα απολυτως προβλημα), και ειπαμε οτι δεν θα παμε ακομα σε καποιον ψυχιατρο, γιατι δεν ηθελα να μπω σε λουκι με χαπια εκτος και αν ηταν απαραιτητο (δεν κρινω οποιον το κανει, εγω ηθελα να δοκιμασω κατι αλλο). Πηγα σε εναν ομοιοπαθητικο (ο οποιοσ εχει σπουδασει και κανονικα ψυχιατρος, απλα ασχολειται με εναλλακτικες θεραπειες), στον οποιο εξιστορησα λεπτομερως τι μου συμβαινει, και μου ειπε πως σιγα σιγα θα το λυσουμε. Εκανα μια επισκεψη μαζι του οπου μου πηρε λεπτομερες ιστορικο, μου εδωσε καποιου ειδους τσαγια και κατι εκχυλισματα απο μανιταρια που τα παιρνω καθε μερα σαν αποτοξινωση, και απο εκει και περα καποιες φυτικες σταγονες για τον υπνο, και κατι χαπια που πηρα απο ενα ειδικο φαρμακειο οι οποιοι συνεργαζονται μαζι του και φτιαχνουν φαρμακα για την καθε περιπτωση.Απο τοτε πιυ ξεκινησα να ακολουθω τις οδηγιες του, παρολο που δεν εχω επανελθει 100% ενα μηνα μετα, εχω σιγουρα αρχισει να αισθανομαι καλυτερα, να κοιμαμαι περισσοτερο, να μπορω να φαω, οι ζαλαδες εχουν καπως καλυτερεψει.Οταν καποια στιγμη μεσα στο μηνα φρικαρα παλι, τον πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου εδωσε και κατι αλλα χαπια με τα οποια κοιμαμαι σαν πουλακι(σημειωτεον ολα τα χαπια ειναι απο φυτικα σκευασματα).Εχω ραντεβου μαζι του αρχες σεπτεμβρη παλι, για να επαναπροσαρμοσουμε την αγωγη.Εγω πιστευω ειλικρινα οτι αξιζει τον κοπο κανεις να προσπαθησει, το ξερω οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι πολεμιοι της ομοιοπαθητικης αλλα εγω γνωριζω πολυ κοσμο που εχει βοηθηθει, και στο κατω κατω ακομα και placebo να ειναι, το θεμα ειναι οτι λειτουργει και βοηθαει.


μαλιστα για δες πως θα πας.....και μακαρι ακομα και placebo να σε βοηθησει!σημασια εχει να ειμαστε καλα!

----------


## Giorgos27

σημερα πηγα προς τα εξω αν και με φοβιζε η ιδεα και μετα ενοικιασαμε και σκαφος και ειμασταν στο πουθενα!ειχα δυσκολια στην αναπνοη λιγο αλλα οχι να μην την παλευω οταν γυριζαμε με επιασε δυσπνοια πιο πολυ στο αμαξι τωρα ηρθαμε και πρεπει να βγουμε ξανα γτ ειμαστε καλεσμενοι και παρατηρω οτι ανασαινω ατσαλα αλλα δν ξερω αν δν ειναι το ασθμα που μ λενε....

----------


## Giorgos27

> Όταν πας στον πνευμονολογο Γιώργο ζήτησε του να σου δώσει ενα ροομετρο, είναι αυτό που φυσας με δυναμη..συνήθως τα έχουν στα ιατρεία τους.να σου πει ποια είναι η φυσιολογική τιμή που πρεπει να βγαζεις εσύ και όταν σε πιάνει δύσπνοια να κανεις την μέτρηση σου.βέβαια σε κόβω να το εχεις όλη μέρα στο στόμα χαχαχαχα, αλλά θα σε βοηθήσει και εσένα και τον γιατρό να καταλάβει.


εσενα βαση το τελευταιο ποστ μου οτι εχω ατσαλη αναπνοη σαν κοντοανασεμα/ταχυπνοια τι λες οτι τι ειναι?

----------


## Giorgos27

παλι σημερα δυσπνοια ζαλαδα και με το που τρωω κατι που εχει υδατανθρακα ολα μια χαρα...τι σκατα μου λειπει ενεργεια?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Καλησπέρα αγχωμενο πλασμα..στο είπα και τις προαλλες οτι σίγουρα θα ανασαινεις ατσαλα..σου είπα οτι άθελα μας λόγω άγχους παίρνουμε γρήγορες ανάσες με αποτέλεσμα να ζαλιζομαστε και να νιώθουμε οτι δεν έχουμε αέρα λόγω υπεραερισμου..πες του ντοκτορά ρε παιδι μου να σου δώσει να εχεις ενα ροομετρο να καταγραφείς τιμες οτάν θα νιώθεις δύσπνοια.
Εμένα τοτε μου είχε πει οτι πρεπει να βγάζω μέχρι 400 ,οτάν λοιπον με έπιανε η δήθεν δύσπνοια και φυσουσα στο ροομετρο και εβγαζα πανω απο 400 για ποιά δύσπνοια τοτε μιλαμε;Για την δύσπνοια του μυαλού!
Τώρα όσο αφορα τον υδατάνθρακα που αναφερεις οτι σε ισιωνει είναι επειδή εσύ το εχεις συνδυάσει έτσι..σε εμένα πχ λειτουργούσε το νερό,είχα 10 εξάδες στο αυτοκίνητο.. Αντε υπομονή και μην του δίνεις τόση άξια και προσοχη.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Καλησπέρα αγχωμενο πλασμα..στο είπα και τις προαλλες οτι σίγουρα θα ανασαινεις ατσαλα..σου είπα οτι άθελα μας λόγω άγχους παίρνουμε γρήγορες ανάσες με αποτέλεσμα να ζαλιζομαστε και να νιώθουμε οτι δεν έχουμε αέρα λόγω υπεραερισμου..πες του ντοκτορά ρε παιδι μου να σου δώσει να εχεις ενα ροομετρο να καταγραφείς τιμες οτάν θα νιώθεις δύσπνοια.
> Εμένα τοτε μου είχε πει οτι πρεπει να βγάζω μέχρι 400 ,οτάν λοιπον με έπιανε η δήθεν δύσπνοια και φυσουσα στο ροομετρο και εβγαζα πανω απο 400 για ποιά δύσπνοια τοτε μιλαμε;Για την δύσπνοια του μυαλού!
> Τώρα όσο αφορα τον υδατάνθρακα που αναφερεις οτι σε ισιωνει είναι επειδή εσύ το εχεις συνδυάσει έτσι..σε εμένα πχ λειτουργούσε το νερό,είχα 10 εξάδες στο αυτοκίνητο.. Αντε υπομονή και μην του δίνεις τόση άξια και προσοχη.



ευχαριστω ρε μνημονιο να εισαι καλα πραγματικα.....την δευτερα λογικα ειναι το ραντεβου εκτος απροοπτου θα του ζητησω εννοειτε!αλλα νομιζω οτι δν ειναι δυσπνοια ασθματος αλλα δυσπνοια μυαλου οπως πολυ σωστα το ειπες!

----------


## stellagr

εγβω απο το πρωι φουσκωμα και εντερικα .βαρεθηκα με τα ψυχοσωματικα.ζωη ειναι αυτη?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

http://www.summedical.com/gestor/fic...oducto1142.jpg

Το βλεπεις??Αυτο θα του ζητησεις,συνηθως εχουν στα ιατρεια τους τετοια..αν δεν εχει αγορασε ενα,δεν ειναι καθολου ακριβο!Ρωτα τον ποσο ογκο αερα πρεπει να βγαζεις και να σημειωνεις τις τιμες..Και θα δεις που δεν εχεις πραγματικη δυσπνοια.

----------


## Giorgos27

> http://www.summedical.com/gestor/fic...oducto1142.jpg
> 
> Το βλεπεις??Αυτο θα του ζητησεις,συνηθως εχουν στα ιατρεια τους τετοια..αν δεν εχει αγορασε ενα,δεν ειναι καθολου ακριβο!Ρωτα τον ποσο ογκο αερα πρεπει να βγαζεις και να σημειωνεις τις τιμες..Και θα δεις που δεν εχεις πραγματικη δυσπνοια.


Αυριο επιτελους ειναι το ραντεβου!!!!!!θα του το ζητησω για να δουμε τι παιζει κ ποιος ειναι ο αντιπαλος μ το αγχος ή το ασθμα!

----------


## Giorgos27

> εγβω απο το πρωι φουσκωμα και εντερικα .βαρεθηκα με τα ψυχοσωματικα.ζωη ειναι αυτη?


Εγω εχθες ειχα εντερικα και σημερα ζαλαδα και θολουρα λες κ εχθες τα επινα ελεος πια.....

----------


## Giorgos27

καλησπερα!!!!!πηγα στον γιατρο εκανα σπιρομετρηση και κατα την ασκηση κ ηταν ολες καλυτερες απο αυτες με το αερολιν οποτε μου λεει δυσκολα για ασθμα!  :Smile:  ας ειναι.....

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> καλησπερα!!!!!πηγα στον γιατρο εκανα σπιρομετρηση και κατα την ασκηση κ ηταν ολες καλυτερες απο αυτες με το αερολιν οποτε μου λεει δυσκολα για ασθμα!  ας ειναι.....


 :Smile:  αμα σου λεω δεν εχεις τιποτα...

----------


## Giorgos27

> αμα σου λεω δεν εχεις τιποτα...


ας ειναι ρε γμτο....ας ειναι λιγο να ηρεμησω....αλλα η δυσπνοια δν λεει να ηρεμησει βεβαια χαχαχχααχαα

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ας ειναι ρε γμτο....ας ειναι λιγο να ηρεμησω....αλλα η δυσπνοια δν λεει να ηρεμησει βεβαια χαχαχχααχαα


Το θεμα ρε αγορι ειναι θα ηρεμησεις??Η μετα θα αρχισει νεος κυκλος ψαξιματος με το που θα νιωθεις κατι??Δεν κανω τον ξερολα..τα εχω περασει..Μην δινεις αξια σου λεω..Ο γιατρος εννοειται θα σε κοιταξει μεχρι να δει οτι δεν συμβαινει τιποτα..εσυ θα το πεις ποτε?  :Smile:

----------


## Giorgos27

> Το θεμα ρε αγορι ειναι θα ηρεμησεις??Η μετα θα αρχισει νεος κυκλος ψαξιματος με το που θα νιωθεις κατι??Δεν κανω τον ξερολα..τα εχω περασει..Μην δινεις αξια σου λεω..Ο γιατρος εννοειται θα σε κοιταξει μεχρι να δει οτι δεν συμβαινει τιποτα..εσυ θα το πεις ποτε?


απο εχθες το ξανα ειπα και πλησιαζει και το ραντεβου την ψυχοθεραπειας  :Smile:  ολα καλα θα πανε!δν κανεις τον ξερολα εχεις δικιο σ αυτα που λες!  :Smile:

----------


## hapydays

Μπραβο!!! Χαρηκα πολυ που δν εχεις κατι!!!! Αντε κ στα δικα μου!!! Θα τελειωσω τη θεραπεια κ θα παω! Αν κ εχω προβληματακια, με το που μυρισω κατι νιωθω να πιρουνιαζει το στηθος μου κ με πιανει βηχας. Σκ@τ@!!!!! Τελειωσα τν αντιβιωση κ συνεχιζω τα υπολοιπα, εισπνοες κ μοντελουκαστη. Mnimonio εσυ τι λες;;;; Ειχα περασει ενα επεισοδιο με χλωρινη κ μαλλον μου αφησε κληρονομια!!! Κατι σαν εισπνευστικο εγκαυμα, το Μαρτη νομιζω ηταν. Θα περασει η θα μεινω ετσι;;; Εκανα ασθμα;;; Τι στο καλο;;;;; Αγχος;;;

----------


## hapydays

Μαλλον οοολα μαζι!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Μπραβο!!! Χαρηκα πολυ που δν εχεις κατι!!!! Αντε κ στα δικα μου!!! Θα τελειωσω τη θεραπεια κ θα παω! Αν κ εχω προβληματακια, με το που μυρισω κατι νιωθω να πιρουνιαζει το στηθος μου κ με πιανει βηχας. Σκ@τ@!!!!! Τελειωσα τν αντιβιωση κ συνεχιζω τα υπολοιπα, εισπνοες κ μοντελουκαστη. Mnimonio εσυ τι λες;;;; Ειχα περασει ενα επεισοδιο με χλωρινη κ μαλλον μου αφησε κληρονομια!!! Κατι σαν εισπνευστικο εγκαυμα, το Μαρτη νομιζω ηταν. Θα περασει η θα μεινω ετσι;;; Εκανα ασθμα;;; Τι στο καλο;;;;; Αγχος;;;


Εσυ εισαι με αντιβιωσουλα και δεν μιλαω..Τελειωσε την θεραπεια σου πρωτα και θα σου πει ο γιατρος,πιστευω οτι ο φοβος σου τα μεγενθυνει ολα,το ξερεις και εσυ αυτο!Παντως τον φοβο της αντιβιωσης και του αλλεργικου σοκ τον εχω και εγω,μιλωντας παντα για αντιβιωση που δεν εχω ξαναπαρει..Ριξε το λιγο στην πλακα μωρε..Αμα το σκεφτεις σοβαρα,ειναι κωμικοτραγικη κατασταση  :Smile:  

Mην νομιζετε..παλευω και εγω ακομα ορισμενες κουλες σκεψεις,αλλα οσο μπορω δεν το αφηνω να με παρει απο κατω και να μονοπωλει την σκεψη μου..Το θηριο αγχος και κριση πανικου θρεφεται απο τον φοβο.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Μπραβο!!! Χαρηκα πολυ που δν εχεις κατι!!!! Αντε κ στα δικα μου!!! Θα τελειωσω τη θεραπεια κ θα παω! Αν κ εχω προβληματακια, με το που μυρισω κατι νιωθω να πιρουνιαζει το στηθος μου κ με πιανει βηχας. Σκ@τ@!!!!! Τελειωσα τν αντιβιωση κ συνεχιζω τα υπολοιπα, εισπνοες κ μοντελουκαστη. Mnimonio εσυ τι λες;;;; Ειχα περασει ενα επεισοδιο με χλωρινη κ μαλλον μου αφησε κληρονομια!!! Κατι σαν εισπνευστικο εγκαυμα, το Μαρτη νομιζω ηταν. Θα περασει η θα μεινω ετσι;;; Εκανα ασθμα;;; Τι στο καλο;;;;; Αγχος;;;


να σε καλα μακαρι κ εσυ να μην εχεις τιποτα και να ηρεμησουμε απο ολαααα αυταααα πια ελεος!για να δουμε!

----------


## Giorgos27

> Εσυ εισαι με αντιβιωσουλα και δεν μιλαω..Τελειωσε την θεραπεια σου πρωτα και θα σου πει ο γιατρος,πιστευω οτι ο φοβος σου τα μεγενθυνει ολα,το ξερεις και εσυ αυτο!Παντως τον φοβο της αντιβιωσης και του αλλεργικου σοκ τον εχω και εγω,μιλωντας παντα για αντιβιωση που δεν εχω ξαναπαρει..Ριξε το λιγο στην πλακα μωρε..Αμα το σκεφτεις σοβαρα,ειναι κωμικοτραγικη κατασταση  
> 
> Mην νομιζετε..παλευω και εγω ακομα ορισμενες κουλες σκεψεις,αλλα οσο μπορω δεν το αφηνω να με παρει απο κατω και να μονοπωλει την σκεψη μου..Το θηριο αγχος και κριση πανικου θρεφεται απο τον φοβο.


και εγω νομιζω οτι δεν εχει κατι απλα καμια ψιλο αλλεργια καμια ρινιτιδα και μπουκωνει και το μεγενθύνη οπως ολοι μας....μακαρι να ειμαστε ολοι καλα μακαρι πραγματικα!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω εχασα σχεδον μια δεκαετια απο την ζωη μου με ολα αυτα..Ευχομαι πραγματικα να ερθει η μερα που θα ξυπνησετε απο τον βραδινο υπνακο σας και η πρωτη σας σκεψη να μην ειναι "δεν ειμαι καλα,κατι εχω" αλλα "ειμαι καλα"!

----------


## hapydays

> Εγω εχασα σχεδον μια δεκαετια απο την ζωη μου με ολα αυτα..Ευχομαι πραγματικα να ερθει η μερα που θα ξυπνησετε απο τον βραδινο υπνακο σας και η πρωτη σας σκεψη να μην ειναι "δεν ειμαι καλα,κατι εχω" αλλα "ειμαι καλα"!


ενα μαγικο ραβδι...... !!!
ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τη συμπαρασταση....

----------


## Giorgos27

σημερινο χιτ σφυξιμο στο στομαχι και να με δυσκολευει στην αναπνοη....το εχετε παθει?λετε απο εκει να προκλειετε η δυσπνοια?

----------


## hapydays

> σημερινο χιτ σφυξιμο στο στομαχι και να με δυσκολευει στην αναπνοη....το εχετε παθει?λετε απο εκει να προκλειετε η δυσπνοια?


αμα εισαι αρρωστοφοβικος ,εισαι!!! τι να κανουμε τωρα??? κ νομιζα οτι ημουν η μονη που το ενα με αφηνε κ το αλλο με επιανε!!!
τιποτα δεν ειναι!!! σκετο αγχος!!! αστο κ θα σε αφησει.....αλλιως δεν θα τη παλεψουμε ετσι!!! τι να πω? 
Ναι...το εχουμε παθει κ αυτο... κομπος κ δυσφορια! 
πρεπει να βρουμε τι μας πιεζει.....ΑΜΕΣΑ!!!

----------


## Giorgos27

> αμα εισαι αρρωστοφοβικος ,εισαι!!! τι να κανουμε τωρα??? κ νομιζα οτι ημουν η μονη που το ενα με αφηνε κ το αλλο με επιανε!!!
> τιποτα δεν ειναι!!! σκετο αγχος!!! αστο κ θα σε αφησει.....αλλιως δεν θα τη παλεψουμε ετσι!!! τι να πω? 
> Ναι...το εχουμε παθει κ αυτο... κομπος κ δυσφορια! 
> πρεπει να βρουμε τι μας πιεζει.....ΑΜΕΣΑ!!!


μαλλον ο ιδιος ο φαυλος κυκλος μας πιεζει.....προφανως και δν θελει να ασχολουμαστε με τα ιδια και τα ιδια....

----------


## hapydays

> μαλλον ο ιδιος ο φαυλος κυκλος μας πιεζει.....προφανως και δν θελει να ασχολουμαστε με τα ιδια και τα ιδια....


 ακριβως ετσι οπως τα λες 
... εγω σημερα εκτος απο δυσπνοια (που δεν δικαιολογειται με τη θεραπεια που κανω)εχω σφιξιμο κ πονο στο στηθος, ταχυκαρδια κ αισθημα παλμων, νομιζω οτι θα παθω εμφραγμα. αλλα πριν το καλοκαιρι περασα απο καρδιολογο... επισης με πεθαινει το κεφαλι μου απο το πονο κ τους ιλιγγους λογω της συσπασης μυων του αυχενα κ νομιζω οτι θα παθω εγκεφαλικο!το καλο ειναι οτι δεν παθαινουμε ποτε τιποτα αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δν φοβιζουν αυτα που νιωθουμε...... βεβαια εχω εκκλητικο αιτιο,... κ βαρβατο κιολας!!! 
σκεφτηκα μεχρι κ ηρεμιστικο να παρω που εχω να παρω χρονια! αλλα θα το παλεψω οσο μπορω!!!!

εχεις παρατηρησει στη ζεστη να σε πιανει εντονοτερη δυσπνοια ή να χασμουριεσαι ανελεητα για να οξυγονωθεις???

----------


## LoremPuella

Εγώ ξεπέρασα την κατάθλιψη χωρίς φάρμακα .. Ελαττώθηκαν και οι κρίσεις δηλαδή με πιάνουν όταν φοβάμαι πολύ η κλαίω .

----------


## Giorgos27

> ακριβως ετσι οπως τα λες 
> ... εγω σημερα εκτος απο δυσπνοια (που δεν δικαιολογειται με τη θεραπεια που κανω)εχω σφιξιμο κ πονο στο στηθος, ταχυκαρδια κ αισθημα παλμων, νομιζω οτι θα παθω εμφραγμα. αλλα πριν το καλοκαιρι περασα απο καρδιολογο... επισης με πεθαινει το κεφαλι μου απο το πονο κ τους ιλιγγους λογω της συσπασης μυων του αυχενα κ νομιζω οτι θα παθω εγκεφαλικο!το καλο ειναι οτι δεν παθαινουμε ποτε τιποτα αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δν φοβιζουν αυτα που νιωθουμε...... βεβαια εχω εκκλητικο αιτιο,... κ βαρβατο κιολας!!! 
> σκεφτηκα μεχρι κ ηρεμιστικο να παρω που εχω να παρω χρονια! αλλα θα το παλεψω οσο μπορω!!!!
> 
> εχεις παρατηρησει στη ζεστη να σε πιανει εντονοτερη δυσπνοια ή να χασμουριεσαι ανελεητα για να οξυγονωθεις???


ναι εννοειται ειδικα καλοκαιρι η δυσπνοια χτυπαει κοκκινο....αυτο το σφυξιμο στο στομαχι ειναι η δυσπνοια μου...νομιζω οτι απο το σφιξιμο στο στομαχι νιωθω την δυσπνοια....αλλα καθαρα λογο αγχους ετσι.....μην μασας μην τους δινεις σημασια οσο μπορεις....να σκευτεσαι οτι δν παθαινεις τπτ και αστα να υπαρχουν!

----------


## Giorgos27

> Εγώ ξεπέρασα την κατάθλιψη χωρίς φάρμακα .. Ελαττώθηκαν και οι κρίσεις δηλαδή με πιάνουν όταν φοβάμαι πολύ η κλαίω .


μπραβο σου...σου πηρε καιρο?

----------


## hapydays

> ν ....μην μασας μην τους δινεις σημασια οσο μπορεις....να σκευτεσαι οτι δν παθαινεις τπτ και αστα να υπαρχουν!


!!!!
να τη θυμασαι αυτη σου τη κουβεντα!!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

Καλημερα παιδια..γιωργο πως πας με την δυσπνοια..την τελειωσες την αντιβιωση?τελικα βλεπω οτι δεν εφταιγαν μονο τα ακροαστικα κ οτι συνεχιζεται η δυσπνοια σου.
εγω γυρισα απο διακοπες κ φοβαμαι μην ξανακυλησω στον φαυλο κυκλο της καταθλιψης..δηλαδη η αληθεια ειναι οτι ημουν πολυ καλα κ περασα φανταστικα..ομως τωρα που επεστρεψα νιωθω κ γω τα πρωινα σφιξιματα..αγχος..φοβο αλλα σε πολυ μικρο βαθμο.
κουραγιο παιδια θα περασει κ αυτο..ολα περνανε!

----------


## Giorgos27

> !!!!
> να τη θυμασαι αυτη σου τη κουβεντα!!!!


Το ξερω προσπαθω και εγω να μην το ξεχναω!

----------


## Giorgos27

> Καλημερα παιδια..γιωργο πως πας με την δυσπνοια..την τελειωσες την αντιβιωση?τελικα βλεπω οτι δεν εφταιγαν μονο τα ακροαστικα κ οτι συνεχιζεται η δυσπνοια σου.
> εγω γυρισα απο διακοπες κ φοβαμαι μην ξανακυλησω στον φαυλο κυκλο της καταθλιψης..δηλαδη η αληθεια ειναι οτι ημουν πολυ καλα κ περασα φανταστικα..ομως τωρα που επεστρεψα νιωθω κ γω τα πρωινα σφιξιματα..αγχος..φοβο αλλα σε πολυ μικρο βαθμο.
> κουραγιο παιδια θα περασει κ αυτο..ολα περνανε!


Μην φοβασαι και μην το σκευτεσαι καθολου αυτο ειναι το λαθος μας!τελειωσα κ ειχα ακομα αλλα και ασθμα που ειχαν μια υποψια δν εειναι απο οσο μου ειπαν!ξερω γω τι να πω!

----------


## Giorgos27

πω ειστε σημερα?

----------


## hapydays

> πω ειστε σημερα?


...................??????
the same!!!!
καψιμο στο λαιμο κ στο στομα νιωθω.... εσυ? τι καινουρια βγαζουμε???
για γελια ειμαστε Γιωργο!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Giorgos27

> ...................??????
> the same!!!!
> καψιμο στο λαιμο κ στο στομα νιωθω.... εσυ? τι καινουρια βγαζουμε???
> για γελια ειμαστε Γιωργο!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα


καλημερα!!!!εγω ενα σφυξιμο στο στομαχι!μου ειπαν οι φιλοι μ να παμε προς τα εξω που εχουν ενοικιασει και φοβαμαι!αν ειναι δυνατον!!!!!!!φοβαμαι μην με πιασει δυσπνοια κ τα σχετικα κ η αποσταση να γυρισω γινει μαρτυριο!και δν θα πρεπει να παω μονος φαντασου κ με την κοπελα μ κ φοβαμαι ελεος!

----------


## anxious4ever

ε σε πιανει λιγο αγοραφοβια νομιζω..
η κοπελα σου ξερει το προβλημα σου?οι φιλοι σου?
αν ναι..αφεσου λιγο.μη ντρεπεσαι να πεις οτι δνε νιωθεις καλα.αυτο θα σε αποφορτισει, οταν εισαι ετσι κ το γνωριζουν τα δικα σου ατομα νιωθεις πιο ασφαλης.

----------


## Giorgos27

> ε σε πιανει λιγο αγοραφοβια νομιζω..
> η κοπελα σου ξερει το προβλημα σου?οι φιλοι σου?
> αν ναι..αφεσου λιγο.μη ντρεπεσαι να πεις οτι δνε νιωθεις καλα.αυτο θα σε αποφορτισει, οταν εισαι ετσι κ το γνωριζουν τα δικα σου ατομα νιωθεις πιο ασφαλης.


Η κοπελα μ ξερει οι φιλοι μ ετσι κ ετσι κ δν δινουν κ ιδιαιτερη σημασια....αλλα με πιανει αυτο το αφυξιμο οταν ειμαι κ στο σπιτι :/ σαν να εχει σφυξει το στομαχι μ κ να με δυσκολευει στην αναπνοη....

Ααα τελικα πηγα εκει δν μπορω να πω οτι ειμουν χαλαρος αλλα ουτε κ σφυγμενος ενα ντεμι πραγμα....αλλα οταν γυρισα ενιωθα τοσο καλα που δν κολωσα...  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Η κοπελα μ ξερει οι φιλοι μ ετσι κ ετσι κ δν δινουν κ ιδιαιτερη σημασια....αλλα με πιανει αυτο το αφυξιμο οταν ειμαι κ στο σπιτι :/ σαν να εχει σφυξει το στομαχι μ κ να με δυσκολευει στην αναπνοη....
> 
> Ααα τελικα πηγα εκει δν μπορω να πω οτι ειμουν χαλαρος αλλα ουτε κ σφυγμενος ενα ντεμι πραγμα....αλλα οταν γυρισα ενιωθα τοσο καλα που δν κολωσα...


Ετσι μπραβο..Αυτο δες το ως μια νικη!

----------


## anxious4ever

ο.τι δε σε σκοτωνει σε κανει πιο δυνατο........

----------


## hapydays

> ....
> 
> Ααα τελικα πηγα εκει δν μπορω να πω οτι ειμουν χαλαρος αλλα ουτε κ σφυγμενος ενα ντεμι πραγμα....αλλα οταν γυρισα ενιωθα τοσο καλα που δν κολωσα...


κ καλα εκανες.... εξω θελει κ να μν πολυσκεφτομαστε βασικα... 
μπραβο!

----------


## Giorgos27

> κ καλα εκανες.... εξω θελει κ να μν πολυσκεφτομαστε βασικα... 
> μπραβο!


ευχαριστω πολυ ολοι εδω μ δινετε πολυ δυναμη ειλικρινα μεσα απο την καρδια μ χιλια ευχαριστω!

----------


## mnlg

μολις δεις κατι οτι βοηθαει να το κανεις...παρεες κ γυμναστηριο βοηθανε εμενα πολυ

----------


## Giorgos27

> μολις δεις κατι οτι βοηθαει να το κανεις...παρεες κ γυμναστηριο βοηθανε εμενα πολυ


Ναι αλλα στο γυμναστηριο με πιανουν κατι ζαλαδες κ κατι δυσπνοιες.....

----------


## hapydays

> ευχαριστω πολυ ολοι εδω μ δινετε πολυ δυναμη ειλικρινα μεσα απο την καρδια μ χιλια ευχαριστω!


μακαρι να καταφερναμε να κανουμε ΚΑΛΑ ο ενας τν αλλο!!! 
κουραστηκα ρε παιδια!!! αλλες 12 μερες θεραπεια... κ να τη σταματησω μετα απο 1 μηνα τα ιδια σκ@τ@ θα ειμαι.....
αχ... ποτε θα περασει!!! ??? !!!

----------


## Giorgos27

> μακαρι να καταφερναμε να κανουμε ΚΑΛΑ ο ενας τν αλλο!!! 
> κουραστηκα ρε παιδια!!! αλλες 12 μερες θεραπεια... κ να τη σταματησω μετα απο 1 μηνα τα ιδια σκ@τ@ θα ειμαι.....
> αχ... ποτε θα περασει!!! ??? !!!


καλημερα στο καλυτερο παρεακι μια απο τα ιδια ως συνηθως!γιατι τοσο λιγο σου ειπε να κανεις θεραπεια?

----------


## hapydays

> καλημερα στο καλυτερο παρεακι μια απο τα ιδια ως συνηθως!γιατι τοσο λιγο σου ειπε να κανεις θεραπεια?


λιγο? 1 μηνα! κ ειναι η τριτη φορα που παιρνω θεραπεια απο το Μαρτη....
χθες αρχισα να κανω κ μυκητα στο στομα, απο τν εισπνεομενη κορτιζονη φανταζομαι... σε ενα σημειο βεβαια! ξεκινησα πλυσεις με σοδα μηπως το περιορισω κ δεν εξαπλωθει... θα δειξει κ αυτο... σημερα εχω αναγκη να βγω εξω αλλα δεν εχω παρεα!!! ειμαι μονη!!! ο αρραβωνιαστικος μου θα ειναι στη δουλεια μεχρι το βραδυ!!! κ γω σκεφτομαι τα καλα υποχονδριακα μου...
Εσυ???? δυσπνοια ακομα,ε? μολις δροσισει θα συνελθεις αρκετα φανταζομαι... 
εμενα με τα εισπνεομενα κ με πιανει δυσπνοια!!! 
Τι θεραπεια καταλαβες? με αντικαταθλιπτικα? τα εχω κοψει εδω κ 3 χρονια δεν μου επιτρεπω να τα ξανααρχισω... αν κ φορες τα αποζητω για ευκολια....

----------


## Giorgos27

> λιγο? 1 μηνα! κ ειναι η τριτη φορα που παιρνω θεραπεια απο το Μαρτη....
> χθες αρχισα να κανω κ μυκητα στο στομα, απο τν εισπνεομενη κορτιζονη φανταζομαι... σε ενα σημειο βεβαια! ξεκινησα πλυσεις με σοδα μηπως το περιορισω κ δεν εξαπλωθει... θα δειξει κ αυτο... σημερα εχω αναγκη να βγω εξω αλλα δεν εχω παρεα!!! ειμαι μονη!!! ο αρραβωνιαστικος μου θα ειναι στη δουλεια μεχρι το βραδυ!!! κ γω σκεφτομαι τα καλα υποχονδριακα μου...
> Εσυ???? δυσπνοια ακομα,ε? μολις δροσισει θα συνελθεις αρκετα φανταζομαι... 
> εμενα με τα εισπνεομενα κ με πιανει δυσπνοια!!! 
> Τι θεραπεια καταλαβες? με αντικαταθλιπτικα? τα εχω κοψει εδω κ 3 χρονια δεν μου επιτρεπω να τα ξανααρχισω... αν κ φορες τα αποζητω για ευκολια....


Νομιζα αντικαταθλιπτικα!νομιζω οτι δεν εχες ασθμα κ εσυ.....και κατι ακομα οταν επερνες υα εισπνεομενα δν εκανες πλυσεις;

----------


## hapydays

> Νομιζα αντικαταθλιπτικα!νομιζω οτι δεν εχες ασθμα κ εσυ.....και κατι ακομα οταν επερνες υα εισπνεομενα δν εκανες πλυσεις;


ξεπλενω το στομα μου μετα, αλλα τοσο καιρο κορτιζονη τι θα κανει η βλενογονος στο στομα???? 
για ασθμα τι να πω??? ουτε αυτοι ξερουν να μου πουν ξεκαθαρα! δυσπνοια νιωθω παλι.....
ολα θα περασουν ομως καποια στιγμη! οπως περασαν κ τοσα αλλα......
θα γινουμε καλα! αυτο θα λεμε.....

----------


## Giorgos27

> ξεπλενω το στομα μου μετα, αλλα τοσο καιρο κορτιζονη τι θα κανει η βλενογονος στο στομα???? 
> για ασθμα τι να πω??? ουτε αυτοι ξερουν να μου πουν ξεκαθαρα! δυσπνοια νιωθω παλι.....
> ολα θα περασουν ομως καποια στιγμη! οπως περασαν κ τοσα αλλα......
> θα γινουμε καλα! αυτο θα λεμε.....


Μακαρι να μας περασουν γτ αυτη η δυσπνοια ειναι απαλευτη!

----------


## hapydays

Βηχω κ ξεροβηχω! Αν καταφερω να βγαλω κανα φλεματακι τη βδομαδα ηρεμω... Νιωθω τη τραχεια μου ςν να ειναι απο πλαστικο... Αντε να περασει το κερατο!!!!!

----------


## Giorgos27

> Βηχω κ ξεροβηχω! Αν καταφερω να βγαλω κανα φλεματακι τη βδομαδα ηρεμω... Νιωθω τη τραχεια μου ςν να ειναι απο πλαστικο... Αντε να περασει το κερατο!!!!!


και εγω ξεροβηχω αλλα δν ειναι τιποτα ισως το στομαχι να ειναι εγω οταν ξεροβηχω εχω ενα σφυξιμο στο στομαχι αλλα πρεπει να ειναι απο το αγχος...λογικα!και εγω παλι ζαλη και δυσπνοια....enough πρεπει να ζησουμε κιολας!

----------


## kathy®

> Ναι αλλα στο γυμναστηριο με πιανουν κατι ζαλαδες κ κατι δυσπνοιες.....


Ξερεις τι καταλαβα τελικα;;;το γυμναστηριο φταιει για πολλα συμπτωματα κλπ.το εχεις συνδυασει υποσυνειδητα με ταχυκαρδιες,δυσπνοιες κλπ και βαζω στοιχημα πως καθε φορα που κανεις διαδρομο,σηκωνεις βαρη σκεφτεσαι μηνπαθεις καμμια καρδια,μην τυχον εγκεφαλικο απο τα βαρη κλπ.πεφτω μεσα;;;;

----------


## Giorgos27

> Ξερεις τι καταλαβα τελικα;;;το γυμναστηριο φταιει για πολλα συμπτωματα κλπ.το εχεις συνδυασει υποσυνειδητα με ταχυκαρδιες,δυσπνοιες κλπ και βαζω στοιχημα πως καθε φορα που κανεις διαδρομο,σηκωνεις βαρη σκεφτεσαι μηνπαθεις καμμια καρδια,μην τυχον εγκεφαλικο απο τα βαρη κλπ.πεφτω μεσα;;;;


Καλα φταιει κ αυτο και ναι νιωθω οτι θα λυποθυμησω επειδη νιωθω τους παλμους και αυτο με βαζει να σκευτομαι!αλλα και στην δουλεια τωρα τελευταια με πιανει....σπαστικο ρε γμτο...

----------


## Giorgos27

καλησπερα σας!πως πατε?για πειτε τα νεα σας ειχα καιρο να γραψω λογο πολυ δουλείας!αντε περιμενω να ακουσω!

----------


## Anny85

> Έχει ξεπεράσει κανείς τις κρίσεις και τα ψυχοσωματικά χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή????
> αν ναι ας μας πουν τα παιδια την δικη τους ιστορια!
> 
> και κατι ακομα αν εχεις σεροτονινη στο πατο μηπως ειναι ματαια η καθε προσπάθεια????


Λοιπόν, θα σου πω και εγώ τη δική μου εμπειρία! Ναι, μπορώ να σου πω ότι κατάφερα μόνη μου να περάσω ένα έντονο ψυχοσωματικό πρόβλημα. Αλλά με ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΙΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΠΟ. Με έπιασε στα 17, τη χρονιά που θα έδινα πανελλήνιες. Ήταν κάτι σαν έντονη αγοραφοβία, με έντονα σωματικά συμπτώματα. Κατάφερα να το ξεπεράσω τελείως στα 22. Τα πρώτα 2 χρόνια ήταν πολύ δύσκολο, μετά σιγά σιγά άρχισε να εξασθενεί. 

Λοιπόν, θα σου έλεγα να ψάξεις βοήθεια, αλλά ναι μπορώ να σου πω ότι εγώ το πέρασα μόνη μου. Αυτό που εκανα ήταν να μην πιέζω τον εαυτό παραπάνω από αυτό που μπορεί. Συνέχιζα τις δραστηριότητες μου, γιατί έλεγα πρέπει να ζω όπως οι συνομιληκοί μου, πάντα είχα στο μυαλό μου πως αν με έπιανε η κρίση θα έφευγα (πολλές φορές και τρέχοντας!!) από όπου ήμουν. Όπου πήγαινα προσπαθούσα να νιώθω πως αν έρθει η κρίση θα είμαι ελεύθερη να φύγω. Αυτό βέβαια δεν μπορούσε να γίνει πάντα (πχ σε εξετάσεις). Εκεί ζοριζόμουν αρκετά, όταν έφτανα στο όριο μου έφευγα με όποιο κόστος (χρειάστηκε να δώσω τέσσερις φορές το ίδιο μάθημα, γι'αυτό το λόγο). 

Αλλά γενικά έμαθα να ζω με αυτό. ΤΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ!!! Αυτό νομίζω είναι το μυστικό. Να αποδεχτείς ότι θα ζεις με αυτό. Εγώ πίστευα ότι δεν θα μου περάσει ποτε.... Και όμως πέρασε. Μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν το κατάλαβε κανείς εκτός από τους γονείς μου που το ήξεραν. Εκ των υστέρων που το εκμυστηρεύτηκα σε δύο κολλητές μου, μου είπαν ότι το μόνο που έβλεπαν ήταν ότι κάποιες φορές ήμουν κλεισμένη (τις ώρες που ένιωθα την κρίση, αλλά δεν είχε φτάσει ακόμα στο όριο για να φύγω από το χώρο όπως σου έλεγα) και ότι κάποιες φορές έφευγα πολύ βιαστηκα (ε όταν πια δεν άντεχα άλλο και έφευγα!).

Ήταν πολύ δύσκολη διαδικασία και σε όποιον περνάει κάτι τέτοιο θα έλεγα να το αντιμετωπίζει με βοήθεια ψυχολόγου. Γιατί από μόνος σου είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο και χάνεις πολύτιμες στιγμές της καθημερινότητας. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν πάντα έχεις το αποτέλεσμα που είχα εγώ.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Λοιπόν, θα σου πω και εγώ τη δική μου εμπειρία! Ναι, μπορώ να σου πω ότι κατάφερα μόνη μου να περάσω ένα έντονο ψυχοσωματικό πρόβλημα. Αλλά με ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΙΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΠΟ. Με έπιασε στα 17, τη χρονιά που θα έδινα πανελλήνιες. Ήταν κάτι σαν έντονη αγοραφοβία, με έντονα σωματικά συμπτώματα. Κατάφερα να το ξεπεράσω τελείως στα 22. Τα πρώτα 2 χρόνια ήταν πολύ δύσκολο, μετά σιγά σιγά άρχισε να εξασθενεί. 
> 
> Λοιπόν, θα σου έλεγα να ψάξεις βοήθεια, αλλά ναι μπορώ να σου πω ότι εγώ το πέρασα μόνη μου. Αυτό που εκανα ήταν να μην πιέζω τον εαυτό παραπάνω από αυτό που μπορεί. Συνέχιζα τις δραστηριότητες μου, γιατί έλεγα πρέπει να ζω όπως οι συνομιληκοί μου, πάντα είχα στο μυαλό μου πως αν με έπιανε η κρίση θα έφευγα (πολλές φορές και τρέχοντας!!) από όπου ήμουν. Όπου πήγαινα προσπαθούσα να νιώθω πως αν έρθει η κρίση θα είμαι ελεύθερη να φύγω. Αυτό βέβαια δεν μπορούσε να γίνει πάντα (πχ σε εξετάσεις). Εκεί ζοριζόμουν αρκετά, όταν έφτανα στο όριο μου έφευγα με όποιο κόστος (χρειάστηκε να δώσω τέσσερις φορές το ίδιο μάθημα, γι'αυτό το λόγο). 
> 
> Αλλά γενικά έμαθα να ζω με αυτό. ΤΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ!!! Αυτό νομίζω είναι το μυστικό. Να αποδεχτείς ότι θα ζεις με αυτό. Εγώ πίστευα ότι δεν θα μου περάσει ποτε.... Και όμως πέρασε. Μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν το κατάλαβε κανείς εκτός από τους γονείς μου που το ήξεραν. Εκ των υστέρων που το εκμυστηρεύτηκα σε δύο κολλητές μου, μου είπαν ότι το μόνο που έβλεπαν ήταν ότι κάποιες φορές ήμουν κλεισμένη (τις ώρες που ένιωθα την κρίση, αλλά δεν είχε φτάσει ακόμα στο όριο για να φύγω από το χώρο όπως σου έλεγα) και ότι κάποιες φορές έφευγα πολύ βιαστηκα (ε όταν πια δεν άντεχα άλλο και έφευγα!).
> 
> Ήταν πολύ δύσκολη διαδικασία και σε όποιον περνάει κάτι τέτοιο θα έλεγα να το αντιμετωπίζει με βοήθεια ψυχολόγου. Γιατί από μόνος σου είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο και χάνεις πολύτιμες στιγμές της καθημερινότητας. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν πάντα έχεις το αποτέλεσμα που είχα εγώ.


πολυ μα πολυ κατατοπιστικο κειμενο μου εδωσε μεγαλη ελπιδα γιατι αυτο που με προβληματιζει τωρα ειναι οτι αυτο θα μου μεινει κουσουρη που λενε....κανω ψυχοθεραπεια και ειμαι καλυτερα αρκετα καλυτερα αλλα εχω και τα down μου...εχω πεισμωσει γιατι οπως ειπες κ εσυ θελω ν ζω ρε γμτο και να κανω αυτα που κανουν οι συνομιλικοι μου....για να δουμε ελπιζω να βγω και εγω απεξω καποια στιγμη και να ειμαι ηρεμος!σε ευχαριστω και οτι αλλο σκευτεις μοιρασου το μαζι μας ειναι πολυτιμες κατι τετοιες εμπειριες....σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Anny85

> πολυ μα πολυ κατατοπιστικο κειμενο μου εδωσε μεγαλη ελπιδα γιατι αυτο που με προβληματιζει τωρα ειναι οτι αυτο θα μου μεινει κουσουρη που λενε....κανω ψυχοθεραπεια και ειμαι καλυτερα αρκετα καλυτερα αλλα εχω και τα down μου...εχω πεισμωσει γιατι οπως ειπες κ εσυ θελω ν ζω ρε γμτο και να κανω αυτα που κανουν οι συνομιλικοι μου....για να δουμε ελπιζω να βγω και εγω απεξω καποια στιγμη και να ειμαι ηρεμος!σε ευχαριστω και οτι αλλο σκευτεις μοιρασου το μαζι μας ειναι πολυτιμες κατι τετοιες εμπειριες....σε ευχαριστω πολυ!


Θα περάσει... Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο...όταν θα αποδεχτεί όλο σου ο εαυτός ότι πρέπει να ζεις με αυτό (που μπορεί ήδη με την ψυχοθεραπεία να έχεις αρχίσει να το κάνεις), αυτό θα αρχίσει να μαραίνεται... Θα υπάρχει και θα το βλέπεις να εξασθενεί.... θα είναι όμως εκεί, μπορεί να σου χαλάει στιγμές, αλλά εσύ να θυμάσαι ότι αυτό έχει πάρει το δρόμο του για να φύγει. 

Εγώ το αντιμετώπιζα ως εξής: Κάθε μέρα ήταν και μία νίκη, σύγκρινα τον εαυτό μου με το πως ήμουν σε δυσκολότερες στιγμές από όταν με έπιασε η κρίση και το ψυχοσωματικό και όχι με το πως ήμουν πριν με πιάσει. Ένιωθα τυχερή που μπορούσα να πάω στη σχολή μου, έστω και έτσι... Λυπόμουν που έχασα εκδρομές (πχ την πενταήμερη) και άλλα, αλλά είχα αποδεχτεί ότι έπρεπε να ζήσω με αυτό.... Τις μέρες που είχα κάποια εντονότερη κρίση, έλεγα ΟΚ είναι εδώ, ζορίζομαι υποφέρω (την ώρα που μου συνέβαινε), αλλά με τον καιρό έβλεπα, ότι οι έντονες κρίσεις γινόταν όλο και πιο σπάνιες. 

Έβρισκα τρικ να προστατεύω τον εαυτό μου όταν μου συνέβαινε (πχ δικλείδες ασφαλείας όπως η φυγή και διάφορα άλλα).

Πρέπει να σου πω ότι στην αρχή μέχρι να πεισμώσω και να το αντιμετωπίσω ένιωθα πολύ περίεργα. Ότι είμαι τρελή, ότι κανένα παιδί της ηλικίας μου δεν παθαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, ότι είμαι προβληματική. Αλλά είπα αυτή είμαι!

Τώρα που το βλέπω εκ των υστέρων θα σου πω τα εξής:

1. Το θέμα σου μου θύμησε ότι το πέρασα και αυτό. Το έχω ξεχάσει. Έχουν περάσει πέντε χρόνια από όταν το ξεπέρασα τελείως, αλλά παρόλο που ήταν τόσο δύσκολο και ψυχοφθόρο, δεν το θυμάμαι. 

2. Παρόλο που ήταν από τις πιο δύσκολες καταστάσεις της ζωής μου, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μου έδωσε και καλά (π.χ.: κατάλαβα ότι δεν είμαστε παντοδύναμοι, συμπάσχω περισσότερο με άλλους ανθρώπους, δεν έχω το προφίλ της άτρωτης που είχα ως έφηβη....)

3. Ίσως με είχε φθήρει αρκετά ψυχολογικά το ότι το αντιμετώπισα μόνη μου. 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου το θύμησες με την ανάρτησή σου, για να θυμάμαι τώρα που αντιμετώπιζω μικρότερα προβλήματα τι μπόρεσα να αντιμετωπίσω!! Ελπίζω σε εσένα να περάσει πιο γρήγορα και να μην ταλαιπωρηθείς όσο εγώ. 

Πόσο καιρό το έχεις;

----------


## Giorgos27

καλημερα ειχα στειλει κ εχθες απο το κινητο αλλα μαλλον δν ειχε σημα καλο κ δεν ηρθε!τα ποστ σου δεν φανταζεσαι ποσους βοηθησαν εδω μεσα στο λεω γιατι το ειδα απο μενα...ειλικρινα παρα πολυ να σε παντα καλα για την βοηθεια που εδωσες κ δινεις...γιατι οσοι το ξεπερασανε δν ασχολουνται και οποτε αυτες οι εμπειριες λειπουν απο μας....συνηθως μοιραζομαστε βιωματα κτλπ...να σε καλα πραγματικα.....

και οσο αφορα αυτο που με ρωτησες απο περσυ αρχες αυγουστο το εχω....και ειχα πει περσυ λεω μεχρι το επομενο καλοκαιρι να ειναι παρελθον αλλα τπτ κ οσο το ζοριζεις να φυγει τοσο μενει απο οσο καταλαβα....εμενα βασικα με ταλαιπωρουν σωματικα αυτα ειναι που με βαζουν στο τρυπακι συνεχεια λιγο κατι πονοι στο κεφαλι λιγο ζαλαδα δυσπνοια και με συντηρει.....

----------


## Giorgos27

> Θα περάσει... Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο...όταν θα αποδεχτεί όλο σου ο εαυτός ότι πρέπει να ζεις με αυτό (που μπορεί ήδη με την ψυχοθεραπεία να έχεις αρχίσει να το κάνεις), αυτό θα αρχίσει να μαραίνεται... Θα υπάρχει και θα το βλέπεις να εξασθενεί.... θα είναι όμως εκεί, μπορεί να σου χαλάει στιγμές, αλλά εσύ να θυμάσαι ότι αυτό έχει πάρει το δρόμο του για να φύγει. 
> 
> Εγώ το αντιμετώπιζα ως εξής: Κάθε μέρα ήταν και μία νίκη, σύγκρινα τον εαυτό μου με το πως ήμουν σε δυσκολότερες στιγμές από όταν με έπιασε η κρίση και το ψυχοσωματικό και όχι με το πως ήμουν πριν με πιάσει. Ένιωθα τυχερή που μπορούσα να πάω στη σχολή μου, έστω και έτσι... Λυπόμουν που έχασα εκδρομές (πχ την πενταήμερη) και άλλα, αλλά είχα αποδεχτεί ότι έπρεπε να ζήσω με αυτό.... Τις μέρες που είχα κάποια εντονότερη κρίση, έλεγα ΟΚ είναι εδώ, ζορίζομαι υποφέρω (την ώρα που μου συνέβαινε), αλλά με τον καιρό έβλεπα, ότι οι έντονες κρίσεις γινόταν όλο και πιο σπάνιες. 
> 
> Έβρισκα τρικ να προστατεύω τον εαυτό μου όταν μου συνέβαινε (πχ δικλείδες ασφαλείας όπως η φυγή και διάφορα άλλα).
> 
> Πρέπει να σου πω ότι στην αρχή μέχρι να πεισμώσω και να το αντιμετωπίσω ένιωθα πολύ περίεργα. Ότι είμαι τρελή, ότι κανένα παιδί της ηλικίας μου δεν παθαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, ότι είμαι προβληματική. Αλλά είπα αυτή είμαι!
> 
> Τώρα που το βλέπω εκ των υστέρων θα σου πω τα εξής:
> ...


καλημερα ειχα στειλει κ εχθες απο το κινητο αλλα μαλλον δν ειχε σημα καλο κ δεν ηρθε!τα ποστ σου δεν φανταζεσαι ποσους βοηθησαν εδω μεσα στο λεω γιατι το ειδα απο μενα...ειλικρινα παρα πολυ να σε παντα καλα για την βοηθεια που εδωσες κ δινεις...γιατι οσοι το ξεπερασανε δν ασχολουνται και οποτε αυτες οι εμπειριες λειπουν απο μας....συνηθως μοιραζομαστε βιωματα κτλπ...να σε καλα πραγματικα.....

και οσο αφορα αυτο που με ρωτησες απο περσυ αρχες αυγουστο το εχω....και ειχα πει περσυ λεω μεχρι το επομενο καλοκαιρι να ειναι παρελθον αλλα τπτ κ οσο το ζοριζεις να φυγει τοσο μενει απο οσο καταλαβα....εμενα βασικα με ταλαιπωρουν σωματικα αυτα ειναι που με βαζουν στο τρυπακι συνεχεια λιγο κατι πονοι στο κεφαλι λιγο ζαλαδα δυσπνοια και με συντηρει.....

----------


## Anny85

> και οσο αφορα αυτο που με ρωτησες απο περσυ αρχες αυγουστο το εχω....και ειχα πει περσυ λεω μεχρι το επομενο καλοκαιρι να ειναι παρελθον αλλα τπτ κ οσο το ζοριζεις να φυγει τοσο μενει απο οσο καταλαβα....εμενα βασικα με ταλαιπωρουν σωματικα αυτα ειναι που με βαζουν στο τρυπακι συνεχεια λιγο κατι πονοι στο κεφαλι λιγο ζαλαδα δυσπνοια και με συντηρει.....


Καλημέρα, μπορώ να σου πω ότι βοήθησε και εμένα η ανάρτησή σου. Να θυμηθώ ότι το πέρασα και να αντιμετωπίσω με περισσότερο θάρρος κάποιες δυσκολίες που έχω τώρα (που μπροστά σε αυτό που είχα ξεπεράσει δεν είναι τίποτα). 

Λες ότι το έχεις από πέρυσι τον Αύγουστο. Ο χρόνος σε αυτά είναι πολύ σχετικός. Μάλλον το ότι βάζεις όριο, το θεριεύει πιο πολύ. Μπορεί μόλις το αποδεχτείς να μην σου ξανασυμβεί, μπορεί όμως (και με βάση την εμπειρία μου το βλέπω πιο πιθανό) να συνεχίσει να είναι εκεί και να εξασθενεί σιγά σιγά μέχρι να φύγει. 

Λες ότι έχεις σωματικά συμπτώματα. Και εγώ είχα, τα τρικ (δικλείδες ασφαλείας) που σου έλεγα είχαν να κάνουν με αυτά και τις σκέψεις που συνόδευαν τα σωματικά συμπτώματα. Σίγουρα η καθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. Και εσύ πρέπει να βρεις τα δικά σου τρικ (είτε σκέψεις, είτε πράξεις) για να αντιμετωπίζεις τις σωματικές εκδηλώσεις (ψυχοσωματικά) της κρίσης πανικού. 

Το χρονικό όριο είναι μεγάλη παγίδα. Εγώ είχα αποδεχτεί ότι θα το έχω για πάντα κα ότι θα ζω με αυτό. Ε, και έτσι σιγά σιγά άρχισε να ξεθυμαίνει και τώρα δεν έχω τίποτα που να σχετίζεται με αυτό! Όπως σου είπα, το θυμάμαι πολύ πολύ σπάνια! Εώς και καθόλου! Πέρα από αυτά που σου γράφω, εχθές προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ πώς ένιωθα για να αντλήσω δύναμη για τη σημερινή μου καθημερινότητα!! Και μπορεί να είναι μία πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση, αλλά όταν την ξεπεράσεις θα έχεις πολλά να πάρεις από αυτή και θα νιώθεις πιο δυνατός!

----------


## Giorgos27

Τα σωματικα τα εχω κυριως οταν δν εχω κριση πανικου γι αυτο μπαινω στο τρυπακι αφοθλυ δν εχω κριση ειμαι ηρεμος γτ εχω ποναλακια στο κεφαλι γτ με κραταει ζαλαδα καπως ετσι τωρα δν εχω τοσο πολυ κρισεις δηλαδη σπανια εχω...αλλα εχω τα σωματικα δυσπνοιες κτλπ κτλπ....δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινεις τι περιπου βιωνω δηλαδη σαν ενα σταδιο πριν την κριση που διαρκει αρκετα....αν καταφερω κ το προσπερασω σιγουρα θα νιωθω πολυ δυνατος γιατι ειναι λες και παλευεις με τερας....και βασικα πολυ λιγα πραγματα σε φοβιζουν μετα απο αυτο εδω....βασικα τωρα τελευταια εβγακα το χρονιξο οριο και λεω αυτονειναι αλλα παντως πραγματα που με φοβιζουν τα κανω δυσκολευομαι αλλα τα κανω και νιωθω πιο δυνατος....ειχες κ εσυ δυσπνοιες που κρατουσαν ωρα;

----------


## Giorgos27

> Καλημέρα, μπορώ να σου πω ότι βοήθησε και εμένα η ανάρτησή σου. Να θυμηθώ ότι το πέρασα και να αντιμετωπίσω με περισσότερο θάρρος κάποιες δυσκολίες που έχω τώρα (που μπροστά σε αυτό που είχα ξεπεράσει δεν είναι τίποτα). 
> 
> Λες ότι το έχεις από πέρυσι τον Αύγουστο. Ο χρόνος σε αυτά είναι πολύ σχετικός. Μάλλον το ότι βάζεις όριο, το θεριεύει πιο πολύ. Μπορεί μόλις το αποδεχτείς να μην σου ξανασυμβεί, μπορεί όμως (και με βάση την εμπειρία μου το βλέπω πιο πιθανό) να συνεχίσει να είναι εκεί και να εξασθενεί σιγά σιγά μέχρι να φύγει. 
> 
> Λες ότι έχεις σωματικά συμπτώματα. Και εγώ είχα, τα τρικ (δικλείδες ασφαλείας) που σου έλεγα είχαν να κάνουν με αυτά και τις σκέψεις που συνόδευαν τα σωματικά συμπτώματα. Σίγουρα η καθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. Και εσύ πρέπει να βρεις τα δικά σου τρικ (είτε σκέψεις, είτε πράξεις) για να αντιμετωπίζεις τις σωματικές εκδηλώσεις (ψυχοσωματικά) της κρίσης πανικού. 
> 
> Το χρονικό όριο είναι μεγάλη παγίδα. Εγώ είχα αποδεχτεί ότι θα το έχω για πάντα κα ότι θα ζω με αυτό. Ε, και έτσι σιγά σιγά άρχισε να ξεθυμαίνει και τώρα δεν έχω τίποτα που να σχετίζεται με αυτό! Όπως σου είπα, το θυμάμαι πολύ πολύ σπάνια! Εώς και καθόλου! Πέρα από αυτά που σου γράφω, εχθές προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ πώς ένιωθα για να αντλήσω δύναμη για τη σημερινή μου καθημερινότητα!! Και μπορεί να είναι μία πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση, αλλά όταν την ξεπεράσεις θα έχεις πολλά να πάρεις από αυτή και θα νιώθεις πιο δυνατός!


Τα σωματικα τα εχω κυριως οταν δν εχω κριση πανικου γι αυτο μπαινω στο τρυπακι και λεω αφου δν εχω κριση ειμαι ηρεμος γτ εχω ποναλακια στο κεφαλι γτ με κραταει ζαλαδα καπως ετσι λεω κατι εχω ειμαι αρρωστος.....τωρα δν εχω τοσο πολυ κρισεις δηλαδη σπανια εχω...αλλα εχω τα σωματικα δυσπνοιες κτλπ κτλπ....δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινεις τι περιπου βιωνω δηλαδη σαν ενα σταδιο πριν την κριση που διαρκει αρκετα....αν καταφερω κ το προσπερασω σιγουρα θα νιωθω πολυ δυνατος γιατι ειναι λες και παλευεις με τερας....και βασικα πολυ λιγα πραγματα σε φοβιζουν μετα απο αυτο εδω....βασικα τωρα τελευταια εβγαλα το χρονικο οριο και λεω αυτο ειναι και οσο ειναι δεν μπορω κουραστηκα να ασχολουμε με αυτο το τρυπακι που μ χαλαει την ζωη και δεν ζω αλλα παντως πραγματα που με φοβιζουν τα κανω δυσκολευομαι αλλα τα κανω και νιωθω πιο δυνατος....ειχες κ εσυ δυσπνοιες που κρατουσαν ωρα;

----------


## Anny85

Απ'ότι κατάλαβα, σε κάθε άνθρωπο εκδηλώνεται διαφορετικά το σωματικό κομμάτι, ανάλογα με τα αίτια που το προκαλούν (ερεθίσματα που μάλλον ενεργοποιούν κρυμμένα θέματα του καθενός). Οπότε καλό είναι που το αντιμετωπίζεις με ψυχοθεραπεία. Νομίζω εκεί θα βρεις τη λύση!

----------


## Giorgos27

> Απ'ότι κατάλαβα, σε κάθε άνθρωπο εκδηλώνεται διαφορετικά το σωματικό κομμάτι, ανάλογα με τα αίτια που το προκαλούν (ερεθίσματα που μάλλον ενεργοποιούν κρυμμένα θέματα του καθενός). Οπότε καλό είναι που το αντιμετωπίζεις με ψυχοθεραπεία. Νομίζω εκεί θα βρεις τη λύση!


Για να δουμε παντως απο τοτε που διαβασα το μυνημα σ μου εδωσε τρελη δυναμη οτι ειναι δυνατον!γτ αλλο να σ λενε απεξω απο το χορο ειναι και αλλο να το βλεπεις με την δικη σου ιστορια!

----------


## Shadowplay

Φιλε μου διαβασα απο την αρχη ολα τα post σου και ειναι λες και βλεπω τον ευατο μου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο οσο εχω κοιταξει στο forum εισαι ο μοναδικος που βλεπω με βασικο ερωτημα και απορια το "αφου θελω να παω καπου γιατι με πιανει δυσπνοια" " αφου δεν παθαινω κρισεις πανικου με παλμους και ολα τα κλασσικα συμπτωματα γιατι εχω τοσο εντονα σωματικα" Ετσι παλευω και εγω απο το 2007 και εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα απο ομοιοπαθητικη και ψυχοθεραπεια εως προσευχες και τεχνικες χαλαρωσης. Τα χαπια προσπαθω να τα αποφυγω παρολο που μου εχουν συνταγογραφησει . Ισως να φταιει αυτο, ισως να επρεπε να κανω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη νωριτερα και να μην το αφησω να εξελιχθει . Αυτην την στιγμη κανω παλι ψυχοθεραπεια και περιμενω να δω τα αποτελεσματα. Ισως αυτο το περιμενω ομως να ειναι το μεγαλο προβλημα. Ισως να ειναι το μεγαλο αγκαθι να λεμε " περιμενω" αντι να πουμε "αποδεχομαι" Τωρα βεβαια θα μου πεις ρε μαστορα πως να αποδεχθω οτι με πιανει δυσπνοια ενω κανω κατι που θελω? Θελω να βγω για καφε χωρις να φοβαμαι απο πριν η χωρις να το σκεφτομαι και με πιανει δυσπνοια. Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο???? Γιατι να εχω δυσπνοια?? Εγω πιστευω φιλε μου ολο αυτο που εχουμε κρυβει νοσοφοβια και δινουμε παραπανω σημασια απο οτι πρεπει. Εχουμε ενα συμπτωμα που μπορει να το νιωσει ο καθενας αλλα του δινουμε τοσο μεγαλη σημασια με αποτελεσμα να καρφωνεται στο υποσυνειδητο και μετα να βγαινει στην επιφανεια καθε φορα που βρισκομαστε σε μια θεση που βρεθηκαμε στο παρελθον και μας ενοχλησε. Πηγα για καφε την πρωτη φορα και ετυχε να με πιασει δυσπνοια. Του εδωσα τοση μεγαλη σημασια που την δευτερη φορα και την τριτη και την τεταρτη την εβγαζε το σωμα αυτοματα χωρις να σκεφτω κατι. Εμαθες το μυαλο αθελα σου να δινει εντολη στο σωμα να αντιδρα ετσι. Φυσικα δεν ειμαι ειδικος απλα μετα απο τοσα χρονια εχω αποκτησει καποια εμπειρια και αυτην καταθετω. Πραγματικα ομως ειναι πολυ παραξενο και αγχωτικο να μην νιωθεις φοβο η πανικο και τα σωματικα να δυσκολευουν τοσο πολυ την καθημερινοτητα. Η δικη μου εξηγηση ειναι οτι στην περιπτωση μας ασχολουμαστε με το σωμα παραπανω απ την ψυχη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω μετα απο διαφορες ταλαιποριες που επαθα στη ζωη μου σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα εφευρα μια πατεντα που λεει: kαθε φορα που το σωμα σου κ το μυαλο σου θα σου χτυπαει καμπανακι οτι κατι δε το αντεχεις η σε ζοριζει θα το παρατας. ετσι το ξεπερασα.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Φιλε μου διαβασα απο την αρχη ολα τα post σου και ειναι λες και βλεπω τον ευατο μου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο οσο εχω κοιταξει στο forum εισαι ο μοναδικος που βλεπω με βασικο ερωτημα και απορια το "αφου θελω να παω καπου γιατι με πιανει δυσπνοια" " αφου δεν παθαινω κρισεις πανικου με παλμους και ολα τα κλασσικα συμπτωματα γιατι εχω τοσο εντονα σωματικα" Ετσι παλευω και εγω απο το 2007 και εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα απο ομοιοπαθητικη και ψυχοθεραπεια εως προσευχες και τεχνικες χαλαρωσης. Τα χαπια προσπαθω να τα αποφυγω παρολο που μου εχουν συνταγογραφησει . Ισως να φταιει αυτο, ισως να επρεπε να κανω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη νωριτερα και να μην το αφησω να εξελιχθει . Αυτην την στιγμη κανω παλι ψυχοθεραπεια και περιμενω να δω τα αποτελεσματα. Ισως αυτο το περιμενω ομως να ειναι το μεγαλο προβλημα. Ισως να ειναι το μεγαλο αγκαθι να λεμε " περιμενω" αντι να πουμε "αποδεχομαι" Τωρα βεβαια θα μου πεις ρε μαστορα πως να αποδεχθω οτι με πιανει δυσπνοια ενω κανω κατι που θελω? Θελω να βγω για καφε χωρις να φοβαμαι απο πριν η χωρις να το σκεφτομαι και με πιανει δυσπνοια. Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο???? Γιατι να εχω δυσπνοια?? Εγω πιστευω φιλε μου ολο αυτο που εχουμε κρυβει νοσοφοβια και δινουμε παραπανω σημασια απο οτι πρεπει. Εχουμε ενα συμπτωμα που μπορει να το νιωσει ο καθενας αλλα του δινουμε τοσο μεγαλη σημασια με αποτελεσμα να καρφωνεται στο υποσυνειδητο και μετα να βγαινει στην επιφανεια καθε φορα που βρισκομαστε σε μια θεση που βρεθηκαμε στο παρελθον και μας ενοχλησε. Πηγα για καφε την πρωτη φορα και ετυχε να με πιασει δυσπνοια. Του εδωσα τοση μεγαλη σημασια που την δευτερη φορα και την τριτη και την τεταρτη την εβγαζε το σωμα αυτοματα χωρις να σκεφτω κατι. Εμαθες το μυαλο αθελα σου να δινει εντολη στο σωμα να αντιδρα ετσι. Φυσικα δεν ειμαι ειδικος απλα μετα απο τοσα χρονια εχω αποκτησει καποια εμπειρια και αυτην καταθετω. Πραγματικα ομως ειναι πολυ παραξενο και αγχωτικο να μην νιωθεις φοβο η πανικο και τα σωματικα να δυσκολευουν τοσο πολυ την καθημερινοτητα. Η δικη μου εξηγηση ειναι οτι στην περιπτωση μας ασχολουμαστε με το σωμα παραπανω απ την ψυχη.


καμια φορα γραφοντας γραφοντας και ψαχνοντας χανεις λιγο το τι σε ενοχλει κ εσυ βρηκες ακριβως το νοημα ακριβως που ακομα κ εγω ο ιδιος το ειχα ξεχασει....αυτο το οτι ειμαι καλα θελω να παω κ με πιανουν ολα αυτα...αυτο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος μου ειναι οτι και χαπακια να σου δωσω δν θα σου φτιαξει το προβλημα θα το σκεπασουμε απλα και οταν τα διακοψουμε οι περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες ειναι να ξανα ειμαστε στην ιδια θεση και οι δυο...και μου λεει η το περνας το τουνελ που το γνωριζω ειναι δυσκολο ή παμε απο πανω με χαπακια...που το πιθανοτερο να εισαι εδω μου ξανα τονιζει...λεω παμε απο κατω λοιπον....καμια φορα ξεχναω τι περνουσα και δν βλεπω ποσο βελτιωση εχω..ας πουμε εχθες εκανα ενα πολυ γρηγορο come back και θυμιθηκα ποσα βραδυα δν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω ποσες μερες με επιαναν οι εκτακτες μου κοβοταν η ανασα και χανομουν και ποσα αλλα ακομα και φαγητο και γλυκα φοβομουν να φαω.....κ εχω φτασει σε ενα σημειο και με πιανει αυτη η δυσπνοια και λιγο ζαλαδα αλλα κατα τα αλλα κανω παραα πολλααα ακομα και μερικα πραγματα που δν τα εκανα κ πριν...φαινεται οτι εχεις περασει κ εσυ πολλα γτ οσα γραφεις ειναι απολυτως ευστοχα...οπως και αυτο που λες οτι πισω απο αυτα κρυβεται νοσοφοβια και εγω αυτο πιστευω....και λες οτι δινουμε σημασια στα σωματικα πχ ενα τσιμπιματακι ειτε μια ζαλαδα(απο το πολυ στρεσσ) εμεις το τσιμπαμε και αυτο γινεται θηριο!τωρα γτ με πιανουν αυτα τι νομιζω οτι ειναι και κανονιζουμε λοιπον να παμε για καφε και η σκεψη που θα κανω και θα κανεις κ οι περισσοτεροι εδω ειναι θα με πιασει τιποτα?θα ειμαι οκ?αυτο κανουμε ασχετα αν τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι τοσο γρηγορη και δν την συγκρατουμε και πολυ μπορει να πουν εγω δν το σκευτομαι αυτο αλλα αν προσπαθησουν θα το καταλαβουν...ισως αυτο ειναι που ενεργοποιει το συμπαθητικο νευρικο συστημα που δν το ελεγχουμε ειναι το υποσεινηδητο αυτο που καταλαβαινει μονο ''ειμαι καλα?τι θα παθω?θα με πιασει δυσπνοια'' αμεσως ενεργοποιητε να μας προστατευσει....οπως καταλαβαινει εικονες '(καφετερια)εδω με επιασε δυσπνοια κοντεψα να πεσω κατω΄,μετα το συγκρατει κ οταν δει ιδια κατασταση παει να σε προστατευσει παλι....(το ιδιο γινοταν πολλα χρονια πριν οπως εδω μου επιτεθεικε ενα λιονταρι καθε φορα που περναει απο εκει θελοντας κ μει το συμπαθητικο ενεργοποιητε...)το αναφερω αυτο γτ καπου το ειχα διαβασει και μου το εκανε πολυ κατανοειτο γτ οταν επερνα ενα φαρμακο με επιανε δυσπνοια κ τετοια....ζουμε σε ενα αρχαιο ανθρωπινο συστημα ψυχολογιας σε μια νεα συχρονη στρεσσογονα εποχη....καπου εκει το χανουμε με την βοηθεια του φοβου μας....και παλι τα λεω αυτα αλλα βαθια μεσα μ λεω μηπως ειναι κ τιπτοτα αλλο....παντως καλο ειναι να λεμε τις αποψεις μας γτ βοηθαμε πολυ ο ενας τον αλλο κ ισως αυτο μας κανει να συνειδητοποιησουμε το προβλημα μας και ως αποτελεσμα αν το αποδεχτουμε που επισης συμφωνω μαζι σου εκει πρεπει να ειναι ενα μεγαλο κλειδι....γιατι οσες φορες σε επιασε κ με επιασε κριση και ελεγες ποτε θα περασει ποτε θα περασει(το περιμενουμε που ειπες) σιγουρα οχι δν σου περασε αλλα αυτη η προσμονη και ολο αυτο σιγουρα σου μεγαλωσε την κριση πανικου....σωστα?οσες φορες το αποδεχτεικα και ειπα ε οσο κρατησεις κρατησε δν μπορω να κανω επι τις ουσιας τιποτα θα το υπομεινο και θα ειμαι καλα οταν ειμαι....εκει εγινα καλυτερα και πολυ καλυτερα και πολλες φορες και ψιλο αμεσως....τωρα δν ξερω με βαση αυτα που ψιλοκαταλαβαινω κ ανεφερα πιο πανω και με βαση την δικια σου ιστορια/εμπειρια τι γνωμη εχεις...θα ηθελα να την αναφερεις παντως.....

----------


## Giorgos27

> Φιλε μου διαβασα απο την αρχη ολα τα post σου και ειναι λες και βλεπω τον ευατο μου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο οσο εχω κοιταξει στο forum εισαι ο μοναδικος που βλεπω με βασικο ερωτημα και απορια το "αφου θελω να παω καπου γιατι με πιανει δυσπνοια" " αφου δεν παθαινω κρισεις πανικου με παλμους και ολα τα κλασσικα συμπτωματα γιατι εχω τοσο εντονα σωματικα" Ετσι παλευω και εγω απο το 2007 και εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα απο ομοιοπαθητικη και ψυχοθεραπεια εως προσευχες και τεχνικες χαλαρωσης. Τα χαπια προσπαθω να τα αποφυγω παρολο που μου εχουν συνταγογραφησει . Ισως να φταιει αυτο, ισως να επρεπε να κανω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη νωριτερα και να μην το αφησω να εξελιχθει . Αυτην την στιγμη κανω παλι ψυχοθεραπεια και περιμενω να δω τα αποτελεσματα. Ισως αυτο το περιμενω ομως να ειναι το μεγαλο προβλημα. Ισως να ειναι το μεγαλο αγκαθι να λεμε " περιμενω" αντι να πουμε "αποδεχομαι" Τωρα βεβαια θα μου πεις ρε μαστορα πως να αποδεχθω οτι με πιανει δυσπνοια ενω κανω κατι που θελω? Θελω να βγω για καφε χωρις να φοβαμαι απο πριν η χωρις να το σκεφτομαι και με πιανει δυσπνοια. Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο???? Γιατι να εχω δυσπνοια?? Εγω πιστευω φιλε μου ολο αυτο που εχουμε κρυβει νοσοφοβια και δινουμε παραπανω σημασια απο οτι πρεπει. Εχουμε ενα συμπτωμα που μπορει να το νιωσει ο καθενας αλλα του δινουμε τοσο μεγαλη σημασια με αποτελεσμα να καρφωνεται στο υποσυνειδητο και μετα να βγαινει στην επιφανεια καθε φορα που βρισκομαστε σε μια θεση που βρεθηκαμε στο παρελθον και μας ενοχλησε. Πηγα για καφε την πρωτη φορα και ετυχε να με πιασει δυσπνοια. Του εδωσα τοση μεγαλη σημασια που την δευτερη φορα και την τριτη και την τεταρτη την εβγαζε το σωμα αυτοματα χωρις να σκεφτω κατι. Εμαθες το μυαλο αθελα σου να δινει εντολη στο σωμα να αντιδρα ετσι. Φυσικα δεν ειμαι ειδικος απλα μετα απο τοσα χρονια εχω αποκτησει καποια εμπειρια και αυτην καταθετω. Πραγματικα ομως ειναι πολυ παραξενο και αγχωτικο να μην νιωθεις φοβο η πανικο και τα σωματικα να δυσκολευουν τοσο πολυ την καθημερινοτητα. Η δικη μου εξηγηση ειναι οτι στην περιπτωση μας ασχολουμαστε με το σωμα παραπανω απ την ψυχη.


καμια φορα γραφοντας γραφοντας και ψαχνοντας χανεις λιγο το τι σε ενοχλει κ εσυ βρηκες ακριβως το νοημα ακριβως που ακομα κ εγω ο ιδιος το ειχα ξεχασει....αυτο το οτι ειμαι καλα θελω να παω κ με πιανουν ολα αυτα...αυτο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος μου ειναι οτι και χαπακια να σου δωσω δν θα σου φτιαξει το προβλημα θα το σκεπασουμε απλα και οταν τα διακοψουμε οι περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες ειναι να ξανα ειμαστε στην ιδια θεση και οι δυο...και μου λεει η το περνας το τουνελ που το γνωριζω ειναι δυσκολο ή παμε απο πανω με χαπακια...που το πιθανοτερο να εισαι εδω μου ξανα τονιζει...λεω παμε απο κατω λοιπον....καμια φορα ξεχναω τι περνουσα και δν βλεπω ποσο βελτιωση εχω..ας πουμε εχθες εκανα ενα πολυ γρηγορο come back και θυμιθηκα ποσα βραδυα δν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω ποσες μερες με επιαναν οι εκτακτες μου κοβοταν η ανασα και χανομουν και ποσα αλλα ακομα και φαγητο και γλυκα φοβομουν να φαω.....κ εχω φτασει σε ενα σημειο και με πιανει αυτη η δυσπνοια και λιγο ζαλαδα αλλα κατα τα αλλα κανω παραα πολλααα ακομα και μερικα πραγματα που δν τα εκανα κ πριν...φαινεται οτι εχεις περασει κ εσυ πολλα γτ οσα γραφεις ειναι απολυτως ευστοχα...οπως και αυτο που λες οτι πισω απο αυτα κρυβεται νοσοφοβια και εγω αυτο πιστευω....και λες οτι δινουμε σημασια στα σωματικα πχ ενα τσιμπιματακι ειτε μια ζαλαδα(απο το πολυ στρεσσ) εμεις το τσιμπαμε και αυτο γινεται θηριο!τωρα γτ με πιανουν αυτα τι νομιζω οτι ειναι και κανονιζουμε λοιπον να παμε για καφε και η σκεψη που θα κανω και θα κανεις κ οι περισσοτεροι εδω ειναι θα με πιασει τιποτα?θα ειμαι οκ?αυτο κανουμε ασχετα αν τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι τοσο γρηγορη και δν την συγκρατουμε και πολυ μπορει να πουν εγω δν το σκευτομαι αυτο αλλα αν προσπαθησουν θα το καταλαβουν...ισως αυτο ειναι που ενεργοποιει το συμπαθητικο νευρικο συστημα που δν το ελεγχουμε ειναι το υποσεινηδητο αυτο που καταλαβαινει μονο ''ειμαι καλα?τι θα παθω?θα με πιασει δυσπνοια'' αμεσως ενεργοποιητε να μας προστατευσει....οπως καταλαβαινει εικονες '(καφετερια)εδω με επιασε δυσπνοια κοντεψα να πεσω κατω΄,μετα το συγκρατει κ οταν δει ιδια κατασταση παει να σε προστατευσει παλι....(το ιδιο γινοταν πολλα χρονια πριν οπως εδω μου επιτεθεικε ενα λιονταρι καθε φορα που περναει απο εκει θελοντας κ μει το συμπαθητικο ενεργοποιητε...)το αναφερω αυτο γτ καπου το ειχα διαβασει και μου το εκανε πολυ κατανοειτο γτ οταν επερνα ενα φαρμακο με επιανε δυσπνοια κ τετοια....ζουμε σε ενα αρχαιο ανθρωπινο συστημα ψυχολογιας σε μια νεα συχρονη στρεσσογονα εποχη....καπου εκει το χανουμε με την βοηθεια του φοβου μας....και παλι τα λεω αυτα αλλα βαθια μεσα μ λεω μηπως ειναι κ τιπτοτα αλλο....παντως καλο ειναι να λεμε τις αποψεις μας γτ βοηθαμε πολυ ο ενας τον αλλο κ ισως αυτο μας κανει να συνειδητοποιησουμε το προβλημα μας και ως αποτελεσμα αν το αποδεχτουμε που επισης συμφωνω μαζι σου εκει πρεπει να ειναι ενα μεγαλο κλειδι....γιατι οσες φορες σε επιασε κ με επιασε κριση και ελεγες ποτε θα περασει ποτε θα περασει(το περιμενουμε που ειπες) σιγουρα οχι δν σου περασε αλλα αυτη η προσμονη και ολο αυτο σιγουρα σου μεγαλωσε την κριση πανικου....σωστα?οσες φορες το αποδεχτεικα και ειπα ε οσο κρατησεις κρατησε δν μπορω να κανω επι τις ουσιας τιποτα θα το υπομεινο και θα ειμαι καλα οταν ειμαι....εκει εγινα καλυτερα και πολυ καλυτερα και πολλες φορες και ψιλο αμεσως....τωρα δν ξερω με βαση αυτα που ψιλοκαταλαβαινω κ ανεφερα πιο πανω και με βαση την δικια σου ιστορια/εμπειρια τι γνωμη εχεις...θα ηθελα να την αναφερεις παντως.....

----------


## Shadowplay

> καμια φορα γραφοντας γραφοντας και ψαχνοντας χανεις λιγο το τι σε ενοχλει κ εσυ βρηκες ακριβως το νοημα ακριβως που ακομα κ εγω ο ιδιος το ειχα ξεχασει....αυτο το οτι ειμαι καλα θελω να παω κ με πιανουν ολα αυτα...αυτο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος μου ειναι οτι και χαπακια να σου δωσω δν θα σου φτιαξει το προβλημα θα το σκεπασουμε απλα και οταν τα διακοψουμε οι περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες ειναι να ξανα ειμαστε στην ιδια θεση και οι δυο...και μου λεει η το περνας το τουνελ που το γνωριζω ειναι δυσκολο ή παμε απο πανω με χαπακια...που το πιθανοτερο να εισαι εδω μου ξανα τονιζει...λεω παμε απο κατω λοιπον....καμια φορα ξεχναω τι περνουσα και δν βλεπω ποσο βελτιωση εχω..ας πουμε εχθες εκανα ενα πολυ γρηγορο come back και θυμιθηκα ποσα βραδυα δν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω ποσες μερες με επιαναν οι εκτακτες μου κοβοταν η ανασα και χανομουν και ποσα αλλα ακομα και φαγητο και γλυκα φοβομουν να φαω.....κ εχω φτασει σε ενα σημειο και με πιανει αυτη η δυσπνοια και λιγο ζαλαδα αλλα κατα τα αλλα κανω παραα πολλααα ακομα και μερικα πραγματα που δν τα εκανα κ πριν...φαινεται οτι εχεις περασει κ εσυ πολλα γτ οσα γραφεις ειναι απολυτως ευστοχα...οπως και αυτο που λες οτι πισω απο αυτα κρυβεται νοσοφοβια και εγω αυτο πιστευω....και λες οτι δινουμε σημασια στα σωματικα πχ ενα τσιμπιματακι ειτε μια ζαλαδα(απο το πολυ στρεσσ) εμεις το τσιμπαμε και αυτο γινεται θηριο!τωρα γτ με πιανουν αυτα τι νομιζω οτι ειναι και κανονιζουμε λοιπον να παμε για καφε και η σκεψη που θα κανω και θα κανεις κ οι περισσοτεροι εδω ειναι θα με πιασει τιποτα?θα ειμαι οκ?αυτο κανουμε ασχετα αν τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι τοσο γρηγορη και δν την συγκρατουμε και πολυ μπορει να πουν εγω δν το σκευτομαι αυτο αλλα αν προσπαθησουν θα το καταλαβουν...ισως αυτο ειναι που ενεργοποιει το συμπαθητικο νευρικο συστημα που δν το ελεγχουμε ειναι το υποσεινηδητο αυτο που καταλαβαινει μονο ''ειμαι καλα?τι θα παθω?θα με πιασει δυσπνοια'' αμεσως ενεργοποιητε να μας προστατευσει....οπως καταλαβαινει εικονες '(καφετερια)εδω με επιασε δυσπνοια κοντεψα να πεσω κατω΄,μετα το συγκρατει κ οταν δει ιδια κατασταση παει να σε προστατευσει παλι....(το ιδιο γινοταν πολλα χρονια πριν οπως εδω μου επιτεθεικε ενα λιονταρι καθε φορα που περναει απο εκει θελοντας κ μει το συμπαθητικο ενεργοποιητε...)το αναφερω αυτο γτ καπου το ειχα διαβασει και μου το εκανε πολυ κατανοειτο γτ οταν επερνα ενα φαρμακο με επιανε δυσπνοια κ τετοια....ζουμε σε ενα αρχαιο ανθρωπινο συστημα ψυχολογιας σε μια νεα συχρονη στρεσσογονα εποχη....καπου εκει το χανουμε με την βοηθεια του φοβου μας....και παλι τα λεω αυτα αλλα βαθια μεσα μ λεω μηπως ειναι κ τιπτοτα αλλο....παντως καλο ειναι να λεμε τις αποψεις μας γτ βοηθαμε πολυ ο ενας τον αλλο κ ισως αυτο μας κανει να συνειδητοποιησουμε το προβλημα μας και ως αποτελεσμα αν το αποδεχτουμε που επισης συμφωνω μαζι σου εκει πρεπει να ειναι ενα μεγαλο κλειδι....γιατι οσες φορες σε επιασε κ με επιασε κριση και ελεγες ποτε θα περασει ποτε θα περασει(το περιμενουμε που ειπες) σιγουρα οχι δν σου περασε αλλα αυτη η προσμονη και ολο αυτο σιγουρα σου μεγαλωσε την κριση πανικου....σωστα?οσες φορες το αποδεχτεικα και ειπα ε οσο κρατησεις κρατησε δν μπορω να κανω επι τις ουσιας τιποτα θα το υπομεινο και θα ειμαι καλα οταν ειμαι....εκει εγινα καλυτερα και πολυ καλυτερα και πολλες φορες και ψιλο αμεσως....τωρα δν ξερω με βαση αυτα που ψιλοκαταλαβαινω κ ανεφερα πιο πανω και με βαση την δικια σου ιστορια/εμπειρια τι γνωμη εχεις...θα ηθελα να την αναφερεις παντως.....


Αδερφε πρωτον φαινεται οτι εισαι πολυ συνηδητοποιημενος και γνωριζεις πολλα γυρω απο το θεμα. Ειναι σημαντικο να εχεις μια αποψη και γνωση γυρω απο αυτο που συμβαινει γιατι το εχθρο τον κερδιζεις οταν τον καταλαβεις. Αν το παμε λιγο παραπερα και το φιλοσοφησουμε να σου πω κατι στην τελικη? Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι ο θανατος. Ειναι αναποφευκτο . Θα πεθαινουμε καθε μερα μεχρι να ερθει η θα ειμαστε πιο χαλαροι να περασουμε οσο καλυτερα μπορουμε μεχρι να ερθει. Ας το παρουμε και λιγο στην τρελα . Με επιασε δυσπνοια? Πες στον ευατο σου " βρε καλως την , παλι εδω εσυ? Εχεις καταντησει γραφικη . Αφου ολο με πιανεις και με ενοχλεις και ολο τιποτα δεν μου κανεις. Αντε για βαλε τα δυνατα σου να δουμε θα με ριξεις κατω? Η απλα αγνοησε την " Βρε καλως την. Αντε κανε τα κολπα σου να συνεχισουμε παρακατω, ετσι κι αλλιως σε εμαθα πλεον" η πιο φιλικα " βρε καλως την κυρα δυσπνοια μ αγαπας τοσο πολυ τελικα ε? Παλι εδω. Ε , ενταξει πλεον ζουμε μαζι και εισαι μερος του ευατου μου. Μια αλλη καλη ασκηση ειναι να προκαλεις εσυ στον ευατο σου δυσπνοια και ζαλαδα γα να αποδειξεις στο σωμα σου οτι δεν παθαινεις τιποτα. Κατσε ηρεμα και αναπαυτικα σε μια καρεκλα οταν εισαι χαλαρος και βαλε στοχο ενα μερος του δωματιου που εισαι. Π.χ ενα καδρο η τον καναπε η το γραφειο. Παρε πολυ βαθιες ανασες και πολυ γρηγορες για ενα λεπτο. ΠΟΛΥ βαθιες ομως και ΠΟΛΥ γρηγορες. Στο λεπτο λοιπον θα σου ερθει ζαλαδα και δυσπνοια. Οταν σου ερθουν αυτα τα συμπτωματα σηκω σε ορθια σταση προχωρα στο αντικειμενο που ειχες φερμαρει απο πριν και ακουμπα πανω το δαχτυλο σου και ξεκινα να λες οτι με λενε γιωργο μενω εκει εχω αδερφο η αδερφη τον ταδε κ.τ.λ Αποδεικνυεις στον ευατο και το σωμα οτι ακομα και με τετοιες πολυ ασχημες συνθηκες εχεις τα λογικα σου θυμασαι τα παντα και στην ουσια δεν τρεχει κατι. Αν ηταν καρδια η κατι σοβαρο θα ησουν σε θεση να θυμασαι ολα αυτα να κρατας την λογικη και την μνημη? Θελει καθημερινη εξασκηση ομως ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ και για μεγαλο διαστημα. Σιγα σιγα υποσεινηδητα το σωμα κατανοει και βλεπει οτι ολο αυτο ειναι ψυχολογικο και οχι κατι παθολογικο.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Αδερφε πρωτον φαινεται οτι εισαι πολυ συνηδητοποιημενος και γνωριζεις πολλα γυρω απο το θεμα. Ειναι σημαντικο να εχεις μια αποψη και γνωση γυρω απο αυτο που συμβαινει γιατι το εχθρο τον κερδιζεις οταν τον καταλαβεις. Αν το παμε λιγο παραπερα και το φιλοσοφησουμε να σου πω κατι στην τελικη? Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι ο θανατος. Ειναι αναποφευκτο . Θα πεθαινουμε καθε μερα μεχρι να ερθει η θα ειμαστε πιο χαλαροι να περασουμε οσο καλυτερα μπορουμε μεχρι να ερθει. Ας το παρουμε και λιγο στην τρελα . Με επιασε δυσπνοια? Πες στον ευατο σου " βρε καλως την , παλι εδω εσυ? Εχεις καταντησει γραφικη . Αφου ολο με πιανεις και με ενοχλεις και ολο τιποτα δεν μου κανεις. Αντε για βαλε τα δυνατα σου να δουμε θα με ριξεις κατω? Η απλα αγνοησε την " Βρε καλως την. Αντε κανε τα κολπα σου να συνεχισουμε παρακατω, ετσι κι αλλιως σε εμαθα πλεον" η πιο φιλικα " βρε καλως την κυρα δυσπνοια μ αγαπας τοσο πολυ τελικα ε? Παλι εδω. Ε , ενταξει πλεον ζουμε μαζι και εισαι μερος του ευατου μου. Μια αλλη καλη ασκηση ειναι να προκαλεις εσυ στον ευατο σου δυσπνοια και ζαλαδα γα να αποδειξεις στο σωμα σου οτι δεν παθαινεις τιποτα. Κατσε ηρεμα και αναπαυτικα σε μια καρεκλα οταν εισαι χαλαρος και βαλε στοχο ενα μερος του δωματιου που εισαι. Π.χ ενα καδρο η τον καναπε η το γραφειο. Παρε πολυ βαθιες ανασες και πολυ γρηγορες για ενα λεπτο. ΠΟΛΥ βαθιες ομως και ΠΟΛΥ γρηγορες. Στο λεπτο λοιπον θα σου ερθει ζαλαδα και δυσπνοια. Οταν σου ερθουν αυτα τα συμπτωματα σηκω σε ορθια σταση προχωρα στο αντικειμενο που ειχες φερμαρει απο πριν και ακουμπα πανω το δαχτυλο σου και ξεκινα να λες οτι με λενε γιωργο μενω εκει εχω αδερφο η αδερφη τον ταδε κ.τ.λ Αποδεικνυεις στον ευατο και το σωμα οτι ακομα και με τετοιες πολυ ασχημες συνθηκες εχεις τα λογικα σου θυμασαι τα παντα και στην ουσια δεν τρεχει κατι. Αν ηταν καρδια η κατι σοβαρο θα ησουν σε θεση να θυμασαι ολα αυτα να κρατας την λογικη και την μνημη? Θελει καθημερινη εξασκηση ομως ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ και για μεγαλο διαστημα. Σιγα σιγα υποσεινηδητα το σωμα κατανοει και βλεπει οτι ολο αυτο ειναι ψυχολογικο και οχι κατι παθολογικο.


χαααχαχ ακριβως αυτο κανω!!!!λεω ωπ καλως την!οταν με πιασει δυσπνοια και ειμαι σε κοσμο ή καπου λεω ελα ρε γιωργο ξεκολλα μην γινεσαι γραφικος κουραστικος σε πιανει σ αφηνει κ τελος αστο δωσε την προσοχη σου εκει που πρεπει να χαρεις τη ζωη γυρο σου....βεβαια υπαρχουν στιγμες που δν σε βρισκουν τοσο δυνατο αλλα το παλευω αυτες οι στιγμες να ειναι οσο παει κ πιο λιγες!και οπως ειπες οταν γνωριζεις τον εχθρο καλυτερα ετσι τον κερδιζεις...καμια φορα μ λεει ο γιατρος τι τα θες να ξερεις το συμαθητικο κ το ενα κ το αλλο αλλα εκει ειναι που οταν κατανοω πληρως πως λειτουργω βρισκω και το λαθος που κανω και σκευτομαι....αυτο με τις γρηγορες ανασες το εκανα παλια αλλα δν με πολυ επιανε γτ ηξερα οτι το προκαλω εγω χαχαχα οπου μας συμφερει τα ξερουμε οπου δν φοβομαστε...θα ηθελα να διαβασει 2-3 αρθα ειναι ολα και ολα γι αυτα που βιωνουμε σε αυτη την σελιδα http://panicend.com/panicbgk.html θα σε βοηθησει πολυ ακομα και να ξερεις πιστευω καλο θα σου κανει....ειναι απο τα πιο χρησιμα αρθρα που βρηκα στο νετ...εχθες πχ επρεπε να παω σε ενα γαμο καμια ωρα μακρυα ε στα μισα τις διαδρομης κ οταν εφτασα πλακωμα στο στηθος πολυ πολυ ελαφρια δυσπνοια...ε νταξει λεω με το που απομακρυνομαι ξαφνικα δυσπνοια λεω γιωργο δν εχεις κατι παθολογικο και το καταλαβα το αφησα να υπαρχει και πηγα...θα μου πεις δν εισουν χαλαρος ανεμελος κτλπ αλλα πηγα το ενιωθα και δν με τρομοκρατουσε ισα ισα με ενοχλουσε.....

----------


## Shadowplay

Πολυ ωραιο και χρησιμο αρθρο! Οσον αφορα τα αλλα που ειπες καποια στιγμη ανεφερες γιωργο μην γινεσαι γραφικος. Δεν εισαι εσυ ο γραφικος. Το αγχος σου ειναι γραφικο. Προσπαθησε να μην πυροβολεις τον ευατο σου απλα αποδεξου τον γιατι ετσι ειναι ο γιωργος. Με τις ανησυχιες του και το αγχος του. 

Υ.Γ Μ αρεσει που δινουμε ο ενας στον αλλον συμβουλες και εμεις δεν την παλευουμε.. χοχοχο Ειναι μαλλον αυτο που λενε - Οποιος δεν μπορει να κανει, διδασκει-

----------


## Giorgos27

> Πολυ ωραιο και χρησιμο αρθρο! Οσον αφορα τα αλλα που ειπες καποια στιγμη ανεφερες γιωργο μην γινεσαι γραφικος. Δεν εισαι εσυ ο γραφικος. Το αγχος σου ειναι γραφικο. Προσπαθησε να μην πυροβολεις τον ευατο σου απλα αποδεξου τον γιατι ετσι ειναι ο γιωργος. Με τις ανησυχιες του και το αγχος του. 
> 
> Υ.Γ Μ αρεσει που δινουμε ο ενας στον αλλον συμβουλες και εμεις δεν την παλευουμε.. χοχοχο Ειναι μαλλον αυτο που λενε - Οποιος δεν μπορει να κανει, διδασκει-


και αυτο που λενε τα λεω στον αλλο να τα ακουει ο εαυτος μου χαχαχααχ....εσυ τωρα πως εισαι γενικοτερα?

----------


## Giorgos27

καλημερα παιδια εχθες οταν νυσταξα κ ειμουν ηρεμος να το πω ενιωθα το κεφαλι μου βαρυ και ζαλαδα και κοιμηθηκα και ξυπνησα το ιδιο λες και εχω πιει 10 ποτα ενα πραγμα....στον υπνο μου ξυπνησα 2 φορες και πονουσα τον αυχενα μου....τι να ειναι...το εχει περασει κανεις????

----------


## Giorgos27

θα ηθελα να ακουσω νεα απο τα παιδια εδω που μιλουσαμε!

----------


## 66psy

> για να ξεπερασεις το οπιοδηποτε προβλημα οπιαδηποτε φυσεως αυτο προυποθετει σχεδον δυο πραγματα
> 
> το πρωτο ειναι οτι θα πας κοντρα σε αυτο (100% σχεδον)
> κ το δευτερο ειναι οτι θα πεισμωσεις για να το ξεπερασεις.
> 
> χωρις πεισμα κ επιμονη δε πετυχαινεις τιποτα.


ακριβως!!
Τα χαπια με βοηθησαν εμενα προσωπικα στην αρχη, αλλα χωρις το πεισμα σιγουρα δεν θα καταφερνα να φτασω ως εδω.. απλως θα ειχα καταληξει να αυξανω τις δοσεις και... αυτο βασικα.. αν δεν ερθεις προσωπο με προσωπο με τον διαμονα δεν εχεις ελπιδα κατα εμε!

----------


## Giorgos27

> ακριβως!!
> Τα χαπια με βοηθησαν εμενα προσωπικα στην αρχη, αλλα χωρις το πεισμα σιγουρα δεν θα καταφερνα να φτασω ως εδω.. απλως θα ειχα καταληξει να αυξανω τις δοσεις και... αυτο βασικα.. αν δεν ερθεις προσωπο με προσωπο με τον διαμονα δεν εχεις ελπιδα κατα εμε!


ναι εγω το παλεψα χωρις φαρμακα....και μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι κατα 80% καλα?κατι τετοιο....εχω και τα down Μου βεβαια αλλα τι να κανουμε...προσπαθουμε απλα στεναχωριεμαι πολυ ππου εχω μπει σε ολο αυτο το τρυπακι....

----------


## white

Αν πάθεις απλά κάποιες κρίσεις σε περίοδο άγχους η απλά φοβάσαι τις αράχνες,το ύψος,το σκοτάδι πολύ πιθανών να το ξεπεράσεις με την κατάλληλη ψυχολογία και κάποιες προσπάθειες.Αν πάσχεις όμως από διαταραχή πανικού,ψυχώσεις,κατάθλιψη και εν πάση περίπτωση επηρεάζεται η ζωή σου πρέπει να πας σε ειδικό.Οποιος πει ότι πέρασε μονος του κάτι,όχι μονο ψυχιατρικό/ψυχολογικό,προφανώς δεν ήταν ασθενής.Eίναι σαν να έχω ταχυπαλμία και να συμβουλεύω κάποιον με καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια,να μην πάει σε γιατρό αλλα να το ξεπεράσει με yoga.Επίσης επικρατεί η λάθος άποψη ότι άμα πας στο ψυχίατρο θα σου δώσει φάρμακα και θα είσαι ζόμπι.Αν δεν έχεις σοβαρό πρόβλημα και είναι απλά άγχος,ο γιατρός θα σου πει να χαλαρώσεις και θα σε διώξει.Μην συγχέουμε το άγχος η την στεναχώρια με τις ψυχικές ασθένειες.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Αν πάθεις απλά κάποιες κρίσεις σε περίοδο άγχους η απλά φοβάσαι τις αράχνες,το ύψος,το σκοτάδι πολύ πιθανών να το ξεπεράσεις με την κατάλληλη ψυχολογία και κάποιες προσπάθειες.Αν πάσχεις όμως από διαταραχή πανικού,ψυχώσεις,κατάθλιψη και εν πάση περίπτωση επηρεάζεται η ζωή σου πρέπει να πας σε ειδικό.Οποιος πει ότι πέρασε μονος του κάτι,όχι μονο ψυχιατρικό/ψυχολογικό,προφανώς δεν ήταν ασθενής.Eίναι σαν να έχω ταχυπαλμία και να συμβουλεύω κάποιον με καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια,να μην πάει σε γιατρό αλλα να το ξεπεράσει με yoga.Επίσης επικρατεί η λάθος άποψη ότι άμα πας στο ψυχίατρο θα σου δώσει φάρμακα και θα είσαι ζόμπι.Αν δεν έχεις σοβαρό πρόβλημα και είναι απλά άγχος,ο γιατρός θα σου πει να χαλαρώσεις και θα σε διώξει.Μην συγχέουμε το άγχος η την στεναχώρια με τις ψυχικές ασθένειες.


ειχα/εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη και διαταραχη πανικου....δν ειπα ποτε να μην πανε σε ψυχοθεραπευτη!αν διαβασεις εγω εχω αναφερει οτι παω με σε ψυχοθεραπευτη....αλλα αν μπορουν χωρις χαπια τοτε καλως....φιλε μου δν εβγαινα απο το σπιτι δν μπορουσα να δουλεψω...με μια λεξη μη λειτουργικος....οχι οτι τα εχω ξεπερασει ολα αλλα οκ το παλευω.

----------


## P73

εχω συμφωνα με το γιατρο διαταραχη πανικου, μεσα σε λιγους μολις μηνες αλλαξε η ζωη μου, η καθημερινοτητα μου, εντονα σωματικα συμπτωματα σε συνδιασμο με ψυχολογικα! φυσικα εκει πλεον επαθα και νοσοφοβια! μπλεξιμο, δεν νομιζω πως σε τοσο εντονο προβλημα οπως το δικο μου που δεν με αφηνει να λειτουργω καλα καθημερινα, μπορω να περιμενω να δρασει μονο η ψυχοθεραπεια...

----------


## Maria91

> εχω συμφωνα με το γιατρο διαταραχη πανικου, μεσα σε λιγους μολις μηνες αλλαξε η ζωη μου, η καθημερινοτητα μου, εντονα σωματικα συμπτωματα σε συνδιασμο με ψυχολογικα! φυσικα εκει πλεον επαθα και νοσοφοβια! μπλεξιμο, δεν νομιζω πως σε τοσο εντονο προβλημα οπως το δικο μου που δεν με αφηνει να λειτουργω καλα καθημερινα, μπορω να περιμενω να δρασει μονο η ψυχοθεραπεια...


 kalhspera..prwth fora grafw edw..pisteuw oti kalo einai na kaneis agwgh..3 xronia prospathousa monh m.wspou koirasthka kleistika spiti k perimena pote tha erthei h epomenh krish..diataraxh panikou m m eipe o psuxologos.ideopsuxanagkasmos k dipolikh diataraxh.kanw therapeia edw k 9 mhnes.eimai polu kalutera.vevaia den exoun eksafanistei ta panta.alla zw hrema koimamai hrema vgainw eksw.apla zwww..k exw diathesh gia zwh..m exoun meinei kapoioi fovoi.plewn ecw stamathsei na trexw se giatrous k na kanw eksetaseis xwris logo.to mualo einai polu dunato.k kamia fora oute emeis oi idioi den mporoume na to kanoume kala.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μια κ γραφεις πρωτη φορα εδω ευκαιρια να πατησεις αλτ κ σιφτ για να καταλαβαινουμε κ τι λες κ ολας  :Smile:

----------


## Maria91

Καλα δεν εγινε τιποτα.απλα εχω συνηθισει να γραφω ετσι.

----------


## Giorgos27

> εχω συμφωνα με το γιατρο διαταραχη πανικου, μεσα σε λιγους μολις μηνες αλλαξε η ζωη μου, η καθημερινοτητα μου, εντονα σωματικα συμπτωματα σε συνδιασμο με ψυχολογικα! φυσικα εκει πλεον επαθα και νοσοφοβια! μπλεξιμο, δεν νομιζω πως σε τοσο εντονο προβλημα οπως το δικο μου που δεν με αφηνει να λειτουργω καλα καθημερινα, μπορω να περιμενω να δρασει μονο η ψυχοθεραπεια...


ποιος σου ειπε οτι το δικο μου ηταν ευκολο?????δν ετρωγα δεν εβγαινα και αν εβγαινα κρισεις με το κιλο....δεν κοιμομουν και αν κοιμομουν πεταγομουν σαν σφεντονα με κριση....αν καταλαβεις οτι ολο αυτο εσυ το αφηνεις και γινετε τοτε καλα πας....δν λεω σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση οτι ειναι ευκολο αλλα καθε φορα βαζε ενα μικρο στοχο και μετα αμεσως αλλον.....εμενα με βοηθησε πολυ η γυμναστικη που ξυπνουσα κ ακομα ξυπναω 7 το πρωι πριν με κυριευση το αγχος να κανω καλη γυμναστικη...βαλε και μαυρη σοκολατα καθημερινα και μπανανα και τσαγανο και θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα....και αν εχεις δυνατοτητα σε εναν καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη οχι σε κανεναν ασχετο...αν δεις οτι δν βλεπεις εμπιστοσυνη κτλπ σε αλλον...μεχρι να δεσεις με καποιον γτ κ εγω πηγαινα σε εναν κ εκανα μια τρυπα στο νερο....ο αλλος ηταν πολυ πολυ καλος και παω ακομα.

----------

